# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2022



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2022 às 10:40)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Mar 2022 às 17:49)

A chover bem aqui em S. Martinho do Porto. Chuva come;ou ha cerca de 5 minutos ...a cair bem!


----------



## rick80 (1 Mar 2022 às 17:58)

Por Alcobaça também chove bem. Que continue... 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2022 às 18:22)

Tarde cinzenta, chão bem molhado. 

De facto, as previsões apontam para um inicio de Março molhado e temperaturas abaixo da média, quase a seguir o mesmo padrão de temperatura de Fevereiro. Lembro-me de Março de 2018, mas se fosse um assim seria de louvar.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mar 2022 às 19:16)

Uau, nem sabia que ia chover hoje. Até chove 'como deve ser' por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2022 às 20:13)

jamestorm disse:


> A chover bem aqui em S. Martinho do Porto. Chuva come;ou ha cerca de 5 minutos ...a cair bem!





rick80 disse:


> Por Alcobaça também chove bem. Que continue...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk





TiagoLC disse:


> Uau, nem sabia que ia chover hoje. Até chove 'como deve ser' por aqui.



 a frente conseguiu chegar até Lisboa! A possibilidade de chuva fraca concretizou-se, apesar de estar em dissipação:






Os acumulados são aquilo que se pode esperar destes ecos:
















Começou em Peniche, pouco antes das 18h:

















A frente entrou segmentada, e pelo meio de estações com acumulado zero há outras com valores algo significativos, com destaque para as estações perto da Serra de Sintra que receberam o efeito ascensional da serra. Acumulados na ordem dos 3 a 6 mm.

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria o chão ficou húmido mas não conseguiu acumular.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2022 às 20:35)

Boa noite,
Viagem até Leiria e como sempre nestas situações, apenas apanhei chuva a partir da Serra de Aire.   Ainda choveu bem antes de chegar a Leiria, mas quando cheguei à cidade já não chovia. De resto, para sul apanhei sol e céu com algumas nuvens apenas.

A estação que está no centro da cidade acumulou *1mm*.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2022 às 21:53)

Em Caneças acumulou 1,0mm.
O GFS e o ECM não apresentavam qualquer acumulação para hoje, ao contrário do GEM que acertou.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mar 2022 às 22:27)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui a frente resumiu-se a umas pingas e um acumulado de 0 mm. Entretanto parece que os próximos tempos prometem mais precipitação - assim esperamos!  

Fica aqui o registo do dia de Entrudo:
Máx: 18,6ºC
Mín: 9,8ºC

Agora estão 14,7ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Thomar (2 Mar 2022 às 06:22)

Bom dia!
Ontem ainda choveu aqui à noite durante um minuto, mais precisamente entre as 21h03m e 21h04m.


----------



## LRamos (2 Mar 2022 às 10:47)

O Windguru prevê para a madrugada do próximo domingo (06/03/2022) valores de rajada na ordem dos 230Km/h para a Fonte da Telha. Valores de mesma ordem são apontados para outros pontos da costa nacional (e.g. Zambujeira do Mar). São limitados a um intervalo de 3h. Creio tratar-se um bug, eventualmente do próprio site e não do modelo numérico. Alguém consegue explicar esta curiosidade?


----------



## Tufao André (2 Mar 2022 às 11:16)

Bom dia!

Ontem Março iniciou-se com alguma chuva ao final da tarde!  Não estava a contar, foi uma surpresa, no entanto foi fraca e durou pouco... Apenas *0,5 mm *acumulados!

Fevereiro acabou por ser extremamente seco, com um total acumulado de *5,6 mm  *
Oxalá que este mês seja bem diferente... É o que as previsões começam a dar felizmente! 

Hoje, o dia amanheceu fresco e soalheiro com poucas nuvens. Mínima de *8,9ºC*
Actuais 14,1ºC e vento fraco de NO


----------



## RStorm (2 Mar 2022 às 13:25)

Boa Tarde 

Peço desculpa pela minha ausência prolongada, mas não tem havido nada de especial a relatar, assim também como tenho estado a atarefado e a minha estação parece que avariou, pois já fiz de tudo e não deu mais sinal de vida  

Ora bem, a depressão cut-off que tivemos nos últimos dias apenas trouxe alguns aguaceiros fracos/dispersos na tarde de quinta-feira, que mal molharam o chão. O resto foi muita parra e pouca uva, ou seja, muita convecção mas sem dar em nada, com o sol e o "calor" a ganhar cada vez mais destaque... 

Desde ontem, com o arranque a Primavera climatológica, o tempo voltou a ficar a mais nublado e sentiu-se uma descida da temperatura, inclusive tivemos um aguaceiro inesperado no final do dia, mas foi coisa pouca... 

Fevereiro terminou com uns possíveis *3 mm*, segundo o meu olhómetro  Autêntica fotocópia de 2020 
No entanto, Março parece estar a ter tendência para se mascarar de inverno  Vamos ver e que assim seja


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2022 às 17:54)

Mínimas continuam abaixo dos 5ºC por aqui e deverá continuar assim. 

Máximas vão estar na ordem da média de Fevereiro  

Durante a madrugada/manhã passará uma frente fria, que venha!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2022 às 18:44)

Boa tarde,
Por Leiria, dia com nuvens altas e algum sol. Notou-se o ambiente mais fresco, mas a descida vai-se notar mais a partir de amanhã. 
Poente de hoje:


----------



## N_Fig (3 Mar 2022 às 02:55)

No dia de Carnaval houve uns chuviscos pela Figueira durante a tarde, mas agora está mesmo a chover


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2022 às 04:36)

N_Fig disse:


> No dia de Carnaval houve uns chuviscos pela Figueira durante a tarde, mas agora está mesmo a chover



Aí vem a frente fria:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mar 2022 às 08:48)

Bom dia

Vamos tendo períodos de chuva por Alvalade, por vezes intensa e acompanhada de vento.

Neste momento não chove.




IMG_20220303_082815 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2022 às 08:54)

Bom dia.  
Já choveu fraco a moderado aqui. 
Vai pingando.


----------



## Pisfip (3 Mar 2022 às 08:56)

Bom dia, estão 14º - Habemus pluviam!


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2022 às 09:25)

Bom dia.
Início de manhã com períodos de chuva fraca. Vento moderado de oeste. Céu encoberto.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2022 às 10:53)

Frente fria já passou. Neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de noroeste com rajadas.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2022 às 11:45)

Bom dia,
Por Leiria ainda choveu bem ao início da manhã. Neste momento, muitas nuvens, mas o sol vai brilhando e há algum vento.

O acumulado na estação do centro da cidade é de *5.8mm*. No Aeródromo é de* 7.4mm*.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Mar 2022 às 12:57)

Bom dia,

Tal como previsto, a frente fria passou e lá deu alguma chuva, embora não muito intensa. 
Até agora o acumulado segue nos *3,3 mm, *mas são muito díspares no concelho. Por exemplo, junto ao hospital Amadora-Sintra, registaram-se *5,7 mm*.
Neste regime pós-frontal, os aguaceiros têm sido fracos e pouco frequentes, pelo que não acredito que suba muito mais...

Destaque para a forte nortada desde o início da manhã com rajadas razoáveis! Registos da rajada máxima até agora pela Amadora:
Reboleira - *56,8 km/h*
Alfornelos - *62,3 km/h*
Alfragide - *46,0 km/h

13,7ºC *actuais apenas! Dia fresco e alto desconforto térmico


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2022 às 13:10)

Boas,

4 mm por cá.
Muito vento de manhã,  a rajada máxima foi aos 85 km/h.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2022 às 13:38)

acumulado *5.2mm*, rajada máxima *72.3km/h*


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2022 às 14:09)

Em Caneças o vento mantém-se forte.
Rajada há pouco de 69,8km/h.

Acumulado de 3,2mm.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2022 às 14:39)

À sombra dos montes, estas colinas marginais do Tejo pouco recebem com uma frente ventosa como esta.

*1,2 mm* distribuídos em três períodos com intervalos de uma hora, *0,6 + 0,2 + 0,4 mm*, terminou antes das 11h. Resultado: evaporaram-se em poucos minutos sob esta ventania! Nada restou. 
Rajadas até 34 Km/h na Escola, que é um local relativamente abrigado. Aqui na zona alta, só à vista avalio em 60 Km/h.

*1,3 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria mas pode ter caído mais, a estação não mostra o registo completo; rajadas até 38 Km/h.

A frente entrou antes das 7h no extremo noroeste da RLC (Dunas de Mira), antes das 8h em Peniche, às 9h já tinha chegado a Tomar e às 10h deixava a RLC. Depois dessa hora apenas uma ou outra décima dispersa.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2022 às 16:19)

Foi assim e já se foi:



O mapa WU dos acumulados dá uma ideia da distribuição heterogénea da precipitação. Mas atingiram-se totais bastante significativos, acima dos 10 mm e até próximos dos 20 mm em alguns locais da RLC.






Naqueles totais já estão incluídos, pontualmente em algumas estações, os aguaceiros pós-frontais, algo inesperados na sua intensidade:






Que o diga eu aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, aquela célula produziu um belo vendaval e aguaceiro forte mas muito rápido.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2022 às 16:20)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui, a frente rendeu 3,8 mm. Já choveu mais hoje que em todo o mês de fevereiro! 

Entretanto o dia segue com céu pouco nublado e tempo invernal, com uma sensação térmica baixa e vento moderado a forte (com rajadas de 40 km/h ou mais na última hora). Sigo com 15,4°C. 

Venha a pós-frontal!


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Mar 2022 às 16:39)

Ventania e frio


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2022 às 16:45)

Rajadas até *50 Km/h* na Escola, isto é raro, nem a nortada de Verão chega a tanto.
Mas o pluviómetro nada mais registou, o aguaceiro passou mesmo ao lado, e o "lado" é aqui, apenas a 500 m.

Meteo Santa Iria registou mais 1,2 mm.

E vem lá mais um aguaceiro interessante, parece apontado a Lisboa Oriental:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2022 às 17:35)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Tenho andado desaparecido, tal como a chuva! Contudo eu por uma razão maravilhosa, a chegada de mais uma herdeira  A chuva também ela resolveu finalmente aparecer, e para a semana poderemos mesmo ter bastante a caminho, já existe bastante consenso nos modelos, felizmente! Hoje a frente rendeu 5.1mm, e desde o começo do ano o acumulado é de uns miseráveis 17.1mm!  Por isso mais que nunca esperemos que Março nos traga muita precipitação, e consiga contrariar as previsões que existiam a longo prazo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2022 às 18:03)

Finalmente chegaram as frentes atlânticas e o fórum desperta da hibernação de chuva (e frio). De volta aos casacos...

Frente fria de facto passou e agora temos os pós-frontais que de vez em quando dão umas boas rajadas. Até a luz do sol está diferente com tudo molhado.

Por Belas:
BCC #1: 5,3 mm
BCC #2: 7,6 mm
Quinta do Marquês: 7,1 mm

Vila Fria, em Oeiras, é um autêntico campo de vento: 45,4 km/h de vento médio na última hora, até ultrapassa os cabos da Roca e Raso! O IPMA escolheu bem o local.


----------



## LMMS (3 Mar 2022 às 18:48)

Esta estação perto dos Oitavos, na Quinta da Marinha em Cascais registou uma rajada de 73.7 km/h, realmente tem estado uma ventania por estes lados.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2022 às 18:50)

Algumas fotos comemorativas do regresso da chuva e da esperança de terminar a seca: arco-íris sobre azul!

OSO. 16:51:07, célula a tentar chegar a Lisboa e o seu séquito de Cumulus mediocris ou congestus com aspirações a precipitar também um pouco.





ONO, 16:52:40





ENE, 17:06:46, as células em dissipação proporcionam estes Arco-Íris com céu azul.





Leste, 17:12:28





ENE, 17:20:00





Aguaceiros a tornarem-se mais esparsos e fracos, raramente conseguem atravessar incólumes o vale do Tejo:












Hoje tem sido um dia de grande produção eólica.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2022 às 19:19)

Boas, 
Muito vento em Leiria ao longo de todo o dia de hoje, mas durante grande parte do mesmo não choveu nada. Apenas na última hora é que caíram dois aguaceiros, um dele ainda foi intenso.


----------



## RStorm (3 Mar 2022 às 19:29)

Boa Tarde 

Manhã chuvosa com períodos de chuva fraca a moderada, bem bom  Deve ter rendido para aí uns 3/4 mm 
A tarde apresentou-se com boas abertas e ventania de N com rajadas. Alguns aguaceiros dispersos, nada de especial... 

Amanhã vamos ter uma pausa, para depois voltar no sábado. A próxima semana está ficar bem interessante, finalmente


----------



## RStorm (3 Mar 2022 às 19:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Contudo eu por uma razão maravilhosa, a chegada de mais uma herdeira


Parabéns amigo, muitas felicidades, um grande abraço


----------



## fernandinand (3 Mar 2022 às 22:16)

Hoje o dia por aqui iniciou-se com a frente a passar quase às 8h em ponto e com acumulado de ~12mm, com vento a aumentar de intensidade até ao final da tarde com duas rajadas de ~50km/h por volta das 15h e 16h30m.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Mar 2022 às 23:14)

A tarde ainda trouxe alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, mas não o suficiente para acumular mais. 

O vento foi implacável até ao início da noite, só há poucas horas enfraqueceu mais. O vento médio chegou aos 48,9 km/h e a rajada máxima aos *66,3 km/h*! Numa terra habituada ao vento, não foi dos dias mais ventosos  E amanhã é para continuar...

A temperatura desceu bem, a máxima não foi além dos 13,9°C! Com a passagem de um aguaceiro há pouco, já desceu para os 9,6°C (mínima do dia). Entretanto voltou a subir: 10,2°C.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Mar 2022 às 23:37)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui a pós-frontal não rendeu nada ao nível da chuva, mas rendeu ao nível do vento. A rajada máxima durante o dia foi de 46 km/h, bem intensa tendo em conta a localização da estação! 
Nos próximos 10 dias a saída operacional do modelo europeu prevê 62 mm, o que é surpreendente dado que é quase 6 vezes acima da precipitação toda que caiu desde o início do ano (e o pior é que até é dos modelos que prevê menos)! Estamos a falar literalmente de um autêntico contraste de padrão climático e nada previsto há apenas um par de dias!!! Mais uma vez, a profecia da Senhora das Candeias deu resultado...  

Dados de hoje
Máx: 17,0ºC
Mín: 11,0ºC

Neste momento estão 12,4ºC e céu pouco nublado. Entretanto o vento está a abrandar, o que é sinal de melhoria do tempo - melhoria transitória, porque no sábado vem outra carga, e ainda bem!


----------



## Mammatus (4 Mar 2022 às 00:30)

Boa noite,

@Ricardo Carvalho, parabéns pela chegada de mais uma herdeira. Saúde e felicidades! 
Abraço ma friend 
_____________________________________________________________________________________________

A frente fria rendeu *2.31 mm*, ainda assim inferior ao acumulado mensal do mês de Fevereiro. 

Pós-frontal caracterizado por uma marcada corrente de norte, notoriamente mais fria acompanhada de vento moderado a forte com rajadas (rajada max. *53,3 km/h*), mas que não rendeu nenhum aguaceiro. 
Com esta ventania não há humidade que resista, como tal o pouco que caiu foi claramente insuficiente para dizer que se iniciou a inversão da actual situação de seca. Atenções agora viradas para sábado, mas nesse dia o nowcasting é fundamental pois trata-se de uma cut-off, felizmente na próxima semana parece-me um evento mais generalizado com direito a precipitação mais "democrática".

Extremos: *16.5ºC* / *11.5ºC*

Sigo com céu pouco nublado 11,5ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NE


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2022 às 10:42)

Bom dia Meteopt! Vila Fria, Oeiras, ontem com rajada de 76 km/h, incrível aquele local.

Céu limpo de pós-frente fria e muito vento também. Termicamente, a Primavera praticamente já se iniciou a meio de Fevereiro, mas agora temos um limbo Inverno-Primavera pela frente. Nota-se que a seca afetou muitas árvores de folha perene, especialmente aquelas em meio urbano, têm as folhas dos ramos mais altos bastante secas...

13,8ºC, estáveis.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2022 às 11:37)

Bom dia!

Noite mais fria, com uma mínima de *8,4ºC*. 
O vento enfraqueceu durante a madrugada, mas desde o início da manhã que voltou a intensificar para moderado a forte com rajadas já superiores a 50 km/h. A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de *54,1 km/h*! 
Céu limpo e *12,1ºC* apenas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2022 às 12:16)

Máxima em principio já feita, *14,5ºC*.

Estando o meu prédio praticamente em paralelo com o meridiano N-S, nota-se a léguas que ao nosso "meio-dia" o sol ainda está bem atrasado do seu meridiano. De facto, 50 minutos redondos ainda até ser o real meio-dia. Um pequeno pormenor que se nota, Portugal está de facto no limiar de _timezone_ UTC-1, o litoral está com certeza já dentro dele. Claro que seria muito controverso estabelecer tal _timezone_ para o continente, mas astronomicamente mais correto. Mas se formos por aí, os Açores e a Madeira estão muito mais errados que nós...

Março é o mês com maior crescimento do dia, 1 hora e 15 minutos para Lisboa! (O que é quase nada comparando com certas latitudes mais a norte)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2022 às 12:25)

Recentemente apareceu uma nova estação no WU, na Quinta Nova de S. Roque (relativamente perto de minha casa) e parece ter dados minimamente fiáveis (ainda desconfio um pouco da temperatura, mas de resto parece ok).

Tanto hoje como ontem a registar rajadas de vento interessante, a mostrar o vento que se tem feito sentir.

Ontem - 69,8km/h
Hoje - 62,3km/h





__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2022 às 16:45)

A máxima já foi atingida, ficou-se pelos *13ºC*. 
Ventania forte continua sem dar tréguas, durante a tarde nova rajada máxima de *62,3 km/h*! O vento médio chegou aos 43,9 km/h. Valores interessantes e bem audíveis aqui por casa...

Vai arrefecendo gradualmente e a esta hora já estão apenas 11,5ºC!


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2022 às 18:28)

Em Caneças a máxima foi de 11,7ºC.
Agora já está nos 8,5ºC. E assim deve permanecer, devido ao vento moderado a forte que se mantém.
Rajada máxima de 68,3km/h.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Mar 2022 às 19:07)

Boas,

Vento forte em altitude que se reflecte nos contornos algo "esfarrapados" das nuvens.







Ambiente desagradável na rua precisamente devido ao vento. A temperatura deve andar na casa dos 12°C


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mar 2022 às 00:37)

*9,2°C *neste momento, vento bastante mais fraco de NO e céu muito nublado.

Aproxima-se a cut-off, num sábado que promete ser marcado por alguma chuva e frio


----------



## Thomar (5 Mar 2022 às 14:22)

Boa tarde! 
Finalmente vai pingando aqui, *mas é só mesmo uns pingos*, está fresco *+12,5ºC*, vento nulo e céu nublado.


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Mar 2022 às 14:50)

Chove moderadamente em Sintra desde as 10h.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2022 às 15:14)

GSM2046 disse:


> Chove moderadamente em Sintra desde as 10h.



Depois de apenas chuvisco ou chuva fraca que começou entre as 9h e as 10h, desde as 13h começou a entrar precipitação mais significativa, precisamente pelo litoral de Sintra-Cascais:







Spoiler: Acumulados das 9h ÀS 13h na RLC

























A sinóptica não deixa esperar muito mais do que isto, os restos da depressão/cut-off desmantelada correm rapidamente para Sueste, e ao fim do dia já terão saído até do Algarve:


----------



## Thomar (5 Mar 2022 às 15:24)

Por aqui já deixou de chuviscar, o acumulado de precipitação das estações meteorológicas presentes na rede wunderground aqui mais próximas de mim, marcam uns fantásticos 0,3mm.
Que inveja dos quase 17mm lá para os lados de Colares....


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2022 às 15:26)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui já deixou de chuviscar, o acumulado de precipitação das estações meteorológicas presentes na rede wunderground aqui mais próximas de mim, marcam uns fantásticos 0,3mm.
> Que inveja dos quase 17mm lá para os lados de Colares....




Acumulados nas estações WU até há minutos atrás, só existem desde a zona de Peniche para sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2022 às 15:44)

Boa tarde!
Chove bem por aqui, e de forma persistente.
Está frio, apenas *10,9°C*.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mar 2022 às 15:46)

Boa tarde,

Manhã marcada por chuva fraca ou chuviscos, que mal acumularam. Até houve alguns períodos com sol a espreitar.
Agora para a tarde, o cenário mudou completamente e finalmente começou a chover com intensidade e de forma persistente na última hora!  
Acumulado perto dos 5 mm.

Desceu a temperatura! *10,6°C *actuais 
A máxima foi de 13,6°C


----------



## Thomar (5 Mar 2022 às 15:48)

Posso não estar contente com a quantidade de precipitação que está a ocorrer onde resido, mas há 3 fatores  positivos hoje,
 primeiro vai chuviscando, nada mal,
 segundo hoje a temperatura não  ronda os +20°C,
 e por fim, todo o género de aves pequenas (pardais, pintassilgos, etc...) estão todos felizes com esta chuvita, é ouvi-los piar, chilrear...
É uma das vantagens de não viver num grande aglomerado urbano para podermos apreciar a natureza.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2022 às 15:49)

Bem que soco que esta frente está a dar à de quinta-feira. Com a sua deslocação lenta, já tenho as ruas viradas num riacho, água meio castanha a mostrar há quanto não chovia assim.

Quase nos 12 mm
9,2°C


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2022 às 16:04)

Os acumulados vão ser interessantes na AML. Bem superiores ao previsto pelos modelos. Boa supresa.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2022 às 16:08)

Incrível que aqui na Póvoa e Santa Iria/Alverca, ou seja, entre Vila Franca de Xira e Sacavém, ainda nada acumulou, apenas um chuvisco fino de vez em quando.
E o radar explica bem porquê: o movimento que até há uma hora atrás ainda era para ESE, estagnou e passou para SSE, basicamente travou antes de atravessar o vale de Vialonga.


----------



## meko60 (5 Mar 2022 às 16:12)

Boa tarde.
Quem diria que já tenho6,2mm de acumulado.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2022 às 16:19)

Acumulados em algumas estações já na ordem dos 20 mm. Claro que há que suspeitar de alguns pluviómetros mas no litoral a norte de Sintra (S.João das Lampas) os valores de várias estações até são consistentes entre si.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2022 às 16:20)

*6,3 mm* a subir rapidamente por aqui. A frente gostou das serras da margem norte do tejo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2022 às 16:33)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia de hoje já rendeu 6,4 mm. Tem chovido de forma consistente há já umas horas - ouro para os campos, mas ainda insuficiente para a seca! 

Infelizmente os modelos têm vindo a cortar bastante na precipitação (o que seria de esperar), mas aquilo que vai cair nos próximos tempos continua a ser muito melhor que tudo o que tivemos desde o início do ano. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2022 às 16:44)

StormRic disse:


> Incrível que aqui na Póvoa e Santa Iria/Alverca, ou seja, entre Vila Franca de Xira e Sacavém, ainda nada acumulou, apenas um chuvisco fino de vez em quando.
> E o radar explica bem porquê: o movimento que até há uma hora atrás ainda era para ESE, estagnou e passou para SSE, basicamente travou antes de atravessar o vale de Vialonga.


Movimento muito interessante, não me lembro de muitos movimentos na AML tão bruscos. Sintra ficou praticamente no epicentro da mudança, daí os acumulados na serra da Carregueira (e outras serras) terem disparado.

20 mm atingidos agora!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2022 às 16:55)

*8,4 mm*. Continua a chover fraco. Sempre de forma persistente.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2022 às 17:04)

TiagoLC disse:


> *6,3 mm* a subir rapidamente por aqui. A frente gostou das serras da margem norte do tejo.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Movimento muito interessante, não me lembro de muitos movimentos na AML tão bruscos. Sintra ficou praticamente no epicentro da mudança, daí os acumulados na serra da Carregueira (e outras serras) terem disparado.
> 
> 20 mm atingidos agora!



Está ali um belo aglomerado que aliado à lentidão do movimento para Sul/SSE vai enchendo os pluviómetros!
A "serrinha" de Monsanto é também um obstáculo significativo: eco amarelo mesmo em cima.






Colares é das estações oficiais a que tem maior acumulado hoje:





Ajuda a confirmar o pólo de Monsanto:





E sempre choveu qualquer coisinha aqui nas margens do Tejo junto aos Mouchões:

0,5 mm na Escola da Póvoa de Santa Iria
0,2 em Meteo Santa Iria
0,3 em Estacal (mais a sul)
0,3 em Alverca.

*24,4mm* em *A-dos-Cãos (Loures) *e em contraste *0,0 mm em Vialonga*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2022 às 17:12)

Só para corrigir, Monsanto é mais para leste do eco amarelo, mesmo junto a Lisboa. O eco amarelo está sobre o vale do Jamor, numa zona após a Serra da Carregueira e Monte Abrãao (232 m). 


StormRic disse:


> Está ali um belo aglomerado que aliado à lentidão do movimento para Sul/SSE vai enchendo os pluviómetros!
> A "serrinha" de Monsanto é também um obstáculo significativo: eco amarelo mesmo em cima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2022 às 17:15)

Não pára de chover por aqui... 9,1 mm acumulados!


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2022 às 17:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só para corrigir, Monsanto é mais para leste do eco amarelo, mesmo junto a Lisboa. O eco amarelo está sobre o vale do Jamor, numa zona após a Serra da Carregueira e Monte Abrãao (232 m).


Exacto! É isso mesmo, enganei-me. Aquele eco amarelo das 16:45 era sobre a serra de Carnaxide.

A zona oriental de Lisboa também parece que pouco ou nada recebeu.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2022 às 17:33)

Ultrapassados os 10 mm (10,4 mm neste momento). Continua a chover, ainda que mais fraco neste momento, e o céu está ligeiramente mais claro!


----------



## fhff (5 Mar 2022 às 17:34)

Fui agora consultar via app a minha Netatmo em Sintra e tenho um acumulado surpreendente de 15 mm....Realmente, os meus familiares dizem-me que choveu bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2022 às 17:34)

Pausa na chuva, cobertura de nuvens deixa passar mais luz.

Vamos ver se os ecos a norte ainda chegam cá.


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2022 às 17:39)

Impressionante o que tem caído para os lados do Ubbo vai lá vai e lá por casa nem aos 0,5 chega... Estivemos por lá até há pouco era um barulho a chuva a cair

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Mar 2022 às 17:42)

remember disse:


> Impressionante o que tem caído para os lados do Ubbo vai lá vai e lá por casa nem aos 0,5 chega... Estivemos por lá até há pouco era um barulho a chuva a cair
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


O módulo já começa a dar de si, basta passar uma certa HR deixa de reportar  já com mais de 4 anos

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (5 Mar 2022 às 18:02)

Boa tarde,

Aqui a precipitação resumiu-se a chuvisco que chegou a molhar as superfícies, acumulado *0.20 mm*.

A animação estava mais a oeste como bem denunciava o horizonte escuro como breu nessa direcção.

Sigo com 11.5ºC, pese embora o desconforto térmico seja inferior a ontem porque o vento tem soprado fraco (rajada máx: *18.3 km/h*).


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mar 2022 às 18:03)

Tarde interessante de chuva moderada a forte e persistente!
Só agora parou e o céu começa a abrir..

Os acumulados aqui pela zona rondam os 10 mm, mas mais a oeste ficou o grosso da precipitação! Há estações para o lado de Sintra com mais de 20 mm... Sinóptica algo estacionária das células para essa zona.
Segundo relatos de uma amiga em  Arroios, no centro de Lisboa, quase nada choveu...


----------



## LMMS (5 Mar 2022 às 18:04)

Uma boa chuvada hoje pela AML, O Registo de maior intensidade foi perto de Belas!


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2022 às 18:13)

16,0mm em Caneças!
Primeira rega do ano.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2022 às 18:14)

*10,9 mm* acumulados. Parou de chover. Bela tarde de chuva.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2022 às 18:34)

caiu uma chuvita logo depois do almoço, molhou o chão todo ainda mas foi só, isto na Fajarda, fui a Coruche logo de seguida e lá estava tudo seco


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2022 às 19:14)

Acumulados, por ordem descrescente de altitude:

Belas (Clube Campo) #1: *23,1 mm*
Belas (Clube Campo) #2: *22,4 mm*
Belas (Quinta do Marquês): *18,3 mm*
Caneças: *16,0 mm*
Belas (Quinta das Pedras): *14,4 mm*
Rio de Mouro: *16,4 mm*

Tendo em conta que nem 5 mm esperava, encheu-se bem a barriga.

Também tive a oportunidade de tirar a máquina do pó, não é todos os dias que se tem paisagem molhada e a luz de um final de tarde. Nota-se um misto de Inverno com Primavera e, apesar do cenário molhado, seca na parte superior das copas das árvores perenes:


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2022 às 20:24)

Aqui pelo Ribatejo, nem uma pinga caiu, a manhã foi marcada pelo sol, enquanto que a tarde, foi de céu nublado.


----------



## Mammatus (5 Mar 2022 às 20:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui pelo Ribatejo, nem uma pinga caiu, a manhã foi marcada pelo sol, enquanto que a tarde, foi de céu nublado.


A precipitação segundo as previsões estaria restrita às regiões do litoral, o que acabou por se verificar.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mar 2022 às 20:52)

Mammatus disse:


> A precipitação segundo as previsões estaria restrita às regiões do litoral, o que acabou por se verificar.


Litoral e região sul.


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Mar 2022 às 23:34)

Finalmente CHUVA , hoje uma voltinha pela zona se Sintra o mais possível por fora de estrada onde o pó tem já sido predominante, onde normalmente é mais para Abril/Maio, muita água pelos caminhos, saudades de sentir o cheiro a humidade e do frio, mas..............,

umas imagens captadas pela zona,

















por agora uns 9.3º e 78% Hr.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2022 às 03:02)

Vitor TT disse:


> umas imagens captadas pela zona



 belíssimas imagens! Sim, isto já tem mesmo um saudoso "cheirinho" à estação em que ainda estamos.

Mas foi praticamente preciso ir até aos confins sudoeste da RLC para se ter registos de acumulados dignos de Inverno.
Uma autêntica situação a rasar os litorais. Incrível a disparidade de valores na própria região da Grande Lisboa e Oeste: a estação de referência nacional, Lisboa-Gago Coutinho, a acumular zero quando a poucos quilómetros houve acumulados significativos superiores a 10 mm, e isto num evento frontal (não aquelas situações convectivas de células isoladas).






O time-lapse do radar de Coruche mostra o bizarro evento:


E a análise frontal desde o nascimento desta depressão, longe a Oeste dos Açores e a uma latitude inferior à do arquipélago.
O percurso demasiado a Sul leva-a a embeber-se no anticiclone e a atravessá-lo, perdendo nessa façanha quase completamente a identidade, refazendo-se como cut-off já a sul do Algarve. Pressão mínima no trajecto 983 hPa (nunca passou por uma ciclogénese rápida) e enchimento muito rápido ao atravessar as altas pressões, perdendo 29 hPa no cavamento em 24 horas.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2022 às 13:52)

minima de *-1.5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mar 2022 às 18:24)

Mínima de *1,8ºC*, bem baixa para Março. 

Amanhã também deve descer bem.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Mar 2022 às 12:51)

Bom dia!

*Ontem* foi um dia de bastante sol, com algum vento e algo frio para Março. 
As temperaturas oscilaram entre os 7,5ºC e os 14,6ºC e as rajadas de vento entre os 40 e os 50 km/h de N/NO durante a tarde.

*Hoje *o dia está a mudar... O céu já está mais nublado, com algumas abertas. 
O vento é fraco e começa a rodar para SW. 
A noite foi fria, com apenas *7,0ºC *de temperatura mínima.

13,5ºC actuais


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mar 2022 às 16:09)

Boa tarde, 
No sábado, depois da mensagem que fiz, não caiu mais nada. O acumulado diário ficou-se pelos 10,4 mm. O dia de ontem foi mais ameno mas ao mesmo tempo muito ventoso, e com céu limpo (sem qualquer vestígio de nuvens no céu). 

Já hoje o dia começou com céu pouco nublado mas pouco a pouco está a escurecer e a nebulosidade aumentou. Vem aí outra frente, mas desta vez mais "regular" e não tão estranha como a que tivemos no sábado passado!


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2022 às 16:16)

Boa tarde

Máxima de *15,2ºC* às 14h15 em mais um dia fresco. Madrugada fria, com um valor de temperatura mínima que já não via há várias semanas: *6,8ºC*.
13,7ºC agora, vento fraco todo o dia e algumas rajadas moderadas à volta dos 20 Km/h.

Céu nublado com Estratocumulus, movimento em geral de Oeste, algumas nuvens mais baixas de OSO e as altas de ONO. Passam agora os restos da frente quente do sistema frontal cuja frente fria chegará mais perto da meia-noite passando às primeiras horas de amanhã.
Boa visibilidade.

Vistas ONO e ENE há cerca de hora e meia:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2022 às 18:01)

Primavera a implodir esta semana, primeiras folhas bem verdinhas, apesar do frio. Por outro, árvores perenes bem castanhas e secas. Algumas fotos ao longo do Jamor, também com muitos patos selvagens como de costume:











Mínima de *0,6ºC*, incrível. Não me lembro de tais valores em Março. Alvega nos *-3,6ºC* 

Da AML:
Praia da Rainha foi aos -0,5ºC horários, Alcochete foi aos -1,2ºC!


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2022 às 19:55)

Boa Noite 

*Sexta e ontem *o tempo apresentou-se soalheiro e pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 
Vento fraco e fresco no quadrante norte. 

*Sábado *o céu apresentou-se muito nublado e cinzento, com vento fraco de W-NW. 
Apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco e muito curto no final da manhã. De resto foi muito seco. Incrível o contraste com o vizinhos mais próximos do litoral 

*Hoje *o dia acordou com céu pouco nublado, mas foi aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo do dia. O vento rodou para SW e soprou em geral fraco. 
Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva a frente 

Continuo sem dados...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2022 às 21:30)

Já começou 

O meu pai confirma o frio hoje de manhã, estacionou o carro na zona mais fria e tinha o vidro todo com gelo


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2022 às 21:35)

Linhas pré-frontais já entraram na RLC:






Mas os acumulados ainda não excedem 1 mm, entre a Figueira da Foz e Sintra.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2022 às 22:02)

Receio que esta frente está quase em dissipação. os acumulados nem correspondem à intensidade dos ecos de radar.
2,5 mm perto do Bombarral é o melhor que se encontra, mas a maior parte das estações por onde já passaram ecos nem chega a 1 ou 2 mm.


----------



## Geopower (7 Mar 2022 às 22:05)

Chove fraco por Lisboa. Vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2022 às 22:23)

já chove aqui também


----------



## Tufao André (7 Mar 2022 às 23:34)

Vai chovendo desde as 21h por aqui, de forma fraca a moderada.
Parece que a parte mais intensa da frente está a passar agora, com a chuva mais forte e a visibilidade mais reduzida...

10,7°C actuais 
Vento moderado de SW


----------



## jamestorm (7 Mar 2022 às 23:42)

Por Alenquer vai chovendo moderado. O radar está composto desde há horas, mas na realidade está a chover pouco


----------



## DaniFR (7 Mar 2022 às 23:46)

Frente muito fraca, pelas imagens do radar espera mais chuva. 
Choveu um bocado, basicamente deu para molhar a estrada.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mar 2022 às 00:00)

Boa noite!
Chuva boa. *2,3 mm* acumulados. Dentro do previsto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2022 às 00:05)

Era esperada uma frente bastante fragmentada e heterogénea, como se pode ver pela precipitação na RLC:







Lotaria se choveu ou não em alguns sítios.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2022 às 00:06)

0.6mm antes da meia noite


----------



## Mammatus (8 Mar 2022 às 00:17)

Boa noite 





Melhorou um pouco em termos de intensidade após a meia noite. Antes disso foi quase sempre em regime de morrinha.

Extremos de ontem, 2a feira
*16.7°C* / *6.6°C
1.50 mm*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mar 2022 às 00:37)

Não estava à espera de que a frente passasse tão cedo, para ser sincero. Entretanto já passou e deixou um acumulado de 3,5 mm, dentro do previsto (e até apanhei uma zona de maior intensidade de precipitação, segundo o radar).


----------



## Mammatus (8 Mar 2022 às 00:59)

*2.11 mm* após a meia noite.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2022 às 01:03)

a chover parte final


----------



## N_Fig (8 Mar 2022 às 01:13)

Boa chuvada agora, com vento à mistura


----------



## Tufao André (8 Mar 2022 às 01:15)

E lá passou a frente, deixando 4,8 mm antes das 0h e mais 0,3 mm após as 0h. Portanto, rendeu um total de *5,1 mm*.

O vento já rodou para NO e o céu limpou! Veremos se os aguaceiros pós-frontais rendem mais alguma coisa... 
10,8°C


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2022 às 02:08)

2mm depois da meia noite


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2022 às 02:33)

Se o evento der mais de 5 mm, considerem-se sortudos


----------



## Tufao André (8 Mar 2022 às 13:11)

Bom dia!

O dia começou com bastante sol, mas gradualmente foi aumentado a nebulosidade e na ultima hora chuva fraca a moderada.
O acumulado sobe para os 0,8 mm. 
Ainda chuvisca neste momento.

13,3ºC
Vento fraco de SW


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2022 às 14:01)

aguaceiro


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2022 às 16:06)

Boa tarde
Passagem de uma linha de instabilidade pós-frontal, com a mesma característica dispersão das células que teve a frente, não havendo organização suficiente para todos os locais receberem alguma precipitação significativa.

À meia-noite a frente estava no litoral Oeste, um pouco mais adiantada do que tinha sido previsto.
Depois os restos de uma frente oclusa foram redefinidos como linha de instabilidade que hoje pelo meio-dia estava já em terra.



















Nesta altura os últimos aguaceiros fracos deixam a RLC:





Os acumulados horários desde o início da entrada da frente, ontem às 18h, até hoje, dão uma ideia da fraca ajuda para mitigar a seca que estas frentes trazem.
Numa grande parte das estações, os valores acumulados mal superam a evaporação e as necessidades em água das plantas. Não há qualquer recarga de aquíferos ou até da humidade do solo.



Esta avaliação do conteúdo de água no solo, de ontem, ainda não reflecte este último evento na totalidade, mas certamente não haverá alteração para melhor com excepção possivelmente de alguns locais da Região Oeste ou do zona mais a norte da RLC. Vale do Tejo, península de Setúbal interior, em ligação com o Vale do Sado, são as zonas mais sequiosas.


----------



## Mammatus (8 Mar 2022 às 16:47)

Boa tarde,

Chuviscou pouco depois das 13h, mas sem qualquer reflexo no acumulado.

Mantém-se os 2.11 mm resultantes das passagem da frente ao início da madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2022 às 17:39)

2.8mm hoje


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2022 às 17:58)

Boa tarde,
Pouca chuva em Leiria com a frente durante a noite. Já durante a manhã, caiu um aguaceiro breve.
Na estação do centro da cidade, *1.6mm* acumulados ontem e *0.8mm* hoje. No Aeródromo, apenas *0.9mm* na totalidade. 

Tarde com algumas nuvens e agradável. Algumas árvores vão começando a acordar, como se pode ver do lado esquerdo desta foto:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mar 2022 às 18:48)

Boa tarde,
Depois da frente e dos 1,0 mm acumulados logo após a meia-noite, a pressão começou a subir, o vento tornou-se muito fraco (ficando nulo durante várias horas) e a temperatura caiu bem. De facto, a mínima de noite foi bem baixa, abaixo dos 7°C.  Curiosamente, a temperatura, mal a madrugada virou manhã, subiu muitíssimo.  

Entretanto choveu algo por volta do meio-dia, acumulando mais 0,3 mm. O acumulado do evento segue nos 3,8 mm, e deve ficar por aqui. Está céu limpo, vento fraco e um tempo algo fresquinho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2022 às 20:11)

Ontem a chuva foi boa, pena é ter durado, pouco mais de 1 hora, o acumulado, nao ultrapassou os 3 mm, já hoje por volta do meio-dia, caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, que duraram cerca de 10 minutos, de resto a tarde foi de céu parcialmentte nublado, e tempo fresco por sinal.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Mar 2022 às 23:39)

E do nada, começa a cair uma chuva mesmo forte por aqui!! Já nem estava a contar com mais nada hoje...  Surpresas da meteorologia!

12,1°C
Vento fraco de S


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2022 às 23:49)

Tufao André disse:


> E do nada, começa a cair uma chuva mesmo forte por aqui!! Já nem estava a contar com mais nada hoje...  Surpresas da meteorologia!
> 
> 12,1°C
> Vento fraco de S


Era isso mesmo que ia referir, parece que a frente de instabilidade ainda tinha algo mais para dar.


----------



## Mammatus (9 Mar 2022 às 01:00)

Boa noite,

Acabou por ocorrer um aguaceiro depois das 19h (rain rate max *4.19 mm/h*) que rendeu praticamente 1 mm. O acumulado diário fixou-se em *3.10 mm* (evento com *4.60 mm*).






Extremos: *17.2ºC* / *9.7ºC*

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 12.5ºC, vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Mar 2022 às 13:41)

Aguaceiro fortissimo por Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2022 às 16:19)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Aguaceiro fortissimo por Coimbra.



Terá sido esta célula de eco amarelo/laranja:





O pré-frontal desta nova frente tem bastante instabilidade, nomeadamente esta linha organizada entre Pombal e Coimbra:





Mais para sul, há outras células que vão atingir o litoral da Região Oeste:






Ao meio-dia a frente fria estava assinalada nesta posição, relativamente longe da costa:









E nesta altura:





As células mais fortes entrarão entre Peniche e a Figueira:


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2022 às 17:28)

Boas!
Shelfcloud há 5 minutos:








Chove bem neste momento. Vento com rajadas fortes também.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2022 às 17:28)

A Serra de Sintra a activar as células que vêm de SO, primeiro pela subida do Guincho ao maciço da Peninha e depois pelos cimos da Pena já sobre a Vila:




















*5,3 mm* em Malveira da Serra; *4,1 mm* em Almoinhas Velhas, ambas nas encostas SSO da Peninha


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2022 às 17:29)

Chuva forte e rajadas de vento intensas, neste momento.

Há instantes, antes da chuva chegar.




1646846685721 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2022 às 17:32)

TiagoLC disse:


> Boas!
> Shelfcloud há 5 minutos:








Esta linha ganhou força depois do colapso da célula que passou na Serra de Sintra.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2022 às 17:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chuva forte e rajadas de vento intensas, neste momento.
> 
> Há instantes, antes da chuva chegar.
> 
> ...



Chegou aqui há 5 minutos, aguaceiro moderado, algumas rajadas:






Novamente uma frente "rasgada":


----------



## Gato Preto (9 Mar 2022 às 17:47)

Boa tarde a todos.

Há alguns minutos...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2022 às 17:49)

Gato Preto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Há alguns minutos...
> Ver anexo 1182


Espetacular!


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2022 às 17:52)

Gato Preto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Há alguns minutos...
> Ver anexo 1182


----------



## Jopiro (9 Mar 2022 às 18:01)

Lumiar agora: Céu muito escuro mas chuva pouca e fraca. Temperatura 12 graus.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Mar 2022 às 18:09)

Por Alenquer, chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mar 2022 às 18:09)

Boa tarde,

É interessante como a chuva está a passar de raspão... Nas Quintinhas, a 600 metros daqui, chove bem há vários minutos, já aqui na minha zona até ao momento só caíram uns borrifos. 0 mm acumulados até ao momento! 

Entretanto a temperatura caiu bem, que é sinal de que já passou a frente. Há uns 20 minutos vi algo semelhante ao que o @Gato Preto viu a noroeste, mas não consegui fotografar...


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2022 às 18:15)

jamestorm disse:


> Por Alenquer, chuva forte neste momento.





Charneca Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> É interessante como a chuva está a passar de raspão... Nas Quintinhas, a 600 metros daqui, chove bem há vários minutos, já aqui na minha zona até ao momento só caíram uns borrifos. 0 mm acumulados até ao momento!
> 
> Entretanto a temperatura caiu bem, que é sinal de que já passou a frente. Há uns 20 minutos vi algo semelhante ao que o @Gato Preto viu a noroeste, mas não consegui fotografar...



Mais uma frente frustrante, uma autêntica peneira, há quem fique satisfeito e há quem fique a seco:






Mas atenção, a frente está a ondular e só vai acabar de passar completamente amanhã à tarde!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2022 às 18:22)

StormRic disse:


> Mais uma frente frustrante, uma autêntica peneira, há quem fique satisfeito e há quem fique a seco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era o que ia dizer, parece estacionar e ondular mesmo em cima do sistema Montejunto-Estrela.

Ainda melhor, na sexta há outra frente, no sábado ainda mais outra...

Frentes para todos! A anomalia na máxima deve ser bem negativa nesta quinzena.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2022 às 18:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Era o que ia dizer, parece estacionar e ondular mesmo em cima do sistema Montejunto-Estrela.
> 
> Ainda melhor, na sexta há outra frente, no sábado ainda mais outra...
> 
> Frentes para todos! A anomalia na máxima deve ser bem negativa nesta quinzena.



As células parecem reagir bem aos obstáculos da orografia, e a precipitação fica lá presa:


----------



## Mammatus (9 Mar 2022 às 18:38)

StormRic disse:


> As células parecem reagir bem aos obstáculos da orografia, e a precipitação fica lá presa:


Boa tarde,

Com efeito, o efeito da orografia está a ser preponderante, com os ecos amarelos concentrados nas serranias em redor de Lisboa.

Por enquanto está a ser fraco pela margem sul, vale pelos céus fotogénicos.
*0.20 mm*

Está fresco, 12.5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2022 às 19:35)

Boas,
Ainda choveu bem durante a tarde na zona de Leiria. Acumulados a rondar os *10/15mm* nas estações das redondezas, mas a estação do centro da cidade tem cerca de 6mm, não deve estar correto. 
Aeródromo com *8.7mm*. 

De resto, o dia foi agradável e o sol ainda espreitou por breves momentos.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2022 às 21:35)

StormRic disse:


> As células parecem reagir bem aos obstáculos da orografia, e a precipitação fica lá presa:


Muita parra e pouca uva. Pelo menos em Caneças.
O acumulado hoje vai em 3,8mm.
De qualquer forma tem estado quase sempre a pingar, o que é bom para a horta.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Mar 2022 às 00:54)

Boa noite,

E o dia fechou com uns brutais *0.20 mm* de acumulado. 

Extremos: *17.6ºC */*11.6ºC*

Sigo com 12.9ºC, vento fraco de S/SE.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mar 2022 às 08:34)

A chover bem aqui por Alenquer, alto Concelho. O radar não mostra nada. Ups.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2022 às 09:11)

Bom dia 
Em visita estudo / até Lisboa
Estou passar na serra Aires e candeeiros
Chuva e nevoeiro 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (10 Mar 2022 às 09:30)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de Sul. Registo de chuvisco por volta das 09h.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Mar 2022 às 11:38)

Ontem á tarde, caminhada pela "linha", trajecto que iniciei á pouco tempo, chuva até chegar á Parede, onde estaciono o carro, de resto sempre uma ameaça de chuva até á Boca do Inferno, no regresso um ligeiro aguaceiro,













entretanto no Tamariz a prepararem-se para a ondulação prevista, onde espero novamente passar amanhã,


----------



## RStorm (10 Mar 2022 às 14:44)

Boa Tarde 

Nestes últimos dias, o tempo tem se apresentado nublado e cinzento, com abertas temporárias e aguaceiros em geral fracos, mas sem grande fartura, pois o pó ainda nem assentou 
As temperaturas têm se mantido amenas, como é habitual nestes eventos, e o vento predominado em geral moderado do quadrante W-SW. 

Destaque para a belíssima shelf-cloud que invadiu os céus ontem ao final da tarde  Apesar do aparato, apenas caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco, o grosso passou bem mais a norte... 

Para a próxima noite/madrugada é que espero chuva mais consistente, vamos ver como corre 

Continuo sem dados


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mar 2022 às 15:05)

Boa tarde!
Chuvisca por aqui, e a temperatura baixou. 
O mês ainda vai acabar acima da média quanto à precipitação, o que é notável depois de dois meses extremamente secos.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2022 às 15:21)

Boa tarde 
Lisboa 
Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian
Céu muito nublado 
Já chuviscou 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mar 2022 às 15:25)

Belíssima chuvada neste momento, por Loures


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2022 às 15:30)

Boas!

Aqui pela Azambuja temos céu encoberto e chuvisco por agora!


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2022 às 15:53)

Boa chuvada em Caneças às 15h14, onde o rain rate chegou aos 64mm/h.
Acumulado na última hora de 4,6mm. Hoje vai em 8,2mm.

Já em Camarate, apenas chuviscos. Nem dá para molhar a estrada.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2022 às 16:32)

Céu nublado pelo Montijo com rajadas de vento. Prestes a começar a chover. 

A próxima noite promete chuva mais consistente a lembrar os velhos tempos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2022 às 17:07)

Aqui a tarde, começou com vento moderado, e muito nebulada, até que os aguaceiros fracos a moderados, começaram a cair por volta das 16 horas.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2022 às 18:50)

Boas

Dia fresco e ventosos por aqui, atualmente não chove e estão 14,9ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2022 às 19:04)

Cai devagar mas cai continuamente. Algumas estações perto dos 10 mm.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2022 às 19:06)

Começou a chover fraco agora com vento moderado 
0,0mm ainda 
14,3ºC


----------



## Mammatus (10 Mar 2022 às 19:11)

Boas 

Chuva fraca e começou a acumular, 0.30 mm

13.7ºC, vento moderado de S


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2022 às 19:14)

Já chove pelo Montijo (fraco), puxada a vento.


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2022 às 19:16)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Dia fresco e ventosos por aqui, atualmente não chove e estão 14,9ºC



Bem-vindo de volta ao MeteoPT!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2022 às 19:19)

miguel disse:


> Começou a chover fraco agora com vento moderado
> 0,0mm ainda
> 14,3ºC


Bem-vindo de novo! Há muito que não te víamos por cá... 
_______________
Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia de mudança do tempo. Apesar do vento moderado e de céus fotogénicos, não caiu praticamente nada tirando uns borrifos a meio da tarde. Entretanto agora já chove bem, e já acumulo 2 mm. Cabe ressalvar que isto ainda não é a frente propriamente dita, mas sim uma superfície pré-frontal.  

Estão 13,3°C neste momento.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2022 às 19:27)

Obrigado
"Charneca" Mundial *e*​MSantos ​​_*A chuva engrossou um pouco e acumulou 0,6mm até agora com 13,7ºC*_​*Rajada máxima até ao momento 45km/h*​​​​


----------



## meko60 (10 Mar 2022 às 19:35)

Boa tarde.
Dia de alguma chuva, mais acentuada na última hora. Acumulado de 1,8mm e temperatura nos 12,9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2022 às 19:37)

por aqui cai uns borrifos/chuviscos com algum vento


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2022 às 19:43)

Já vai nos 1,8mm, e vai caindo bem batida a vento, já chegou aos 48km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mar 2022 às 19:51)

Boa noite!
Vai chuviscando com vontade por aqui. *2,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Mar 2022 às 19:57)

Continua a chover de forma fraca, 1.80 mm de acumulado.
Que vá caindo alguma coisa até à chegada da frente

___________________

Bem-vindo de regresso @miguel , o veterano storm chaser de Setúbal.

Ainda não estava registado quando postavas regularmente, mas como acompanhei o forum como visitante durante uns bons anos  é como se te conhecesse... hahahaha


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2022 às 20:29)

Obrigado Mammatus ​
Acumulados até agora 3,8mm, nada mau ainda antes da frente.. 13,1ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2022 às 20:36)

Continua a chover fraco por aqui... 3,1 mm


----------



## Geopower (10 Mar 2022 às 20:43)

Início de noite com chuva fraca em Lisboa. Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mar 2022 às 20:44)

Chuva moderada por aqui, algum vento tb.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mar 2022 às 21:03)

Está a cair de forma muito consistente e há algum tempo. Mais uma vez o radar pouco mostra.


----------



## Geopower (10 Mar 2022 às 21:12)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade. Chove moderado.
Vento moderado de sul com rajadas.


----------



## remember (10 Mar 2022 às 21:12)

miguel disse:


> Já vai nos 1,8mm, e vai caindo bem batida a vento, já chegou aos 48km/h


Sê bem-vindo de volta, já era para ter perguntado por ti no fórum!

temperatura e humidade bloqueadas, porcaria... O arroz não vai resolver nada lol realmente recebi uma resposta da netatmo, a estação deve estar é para berrar, passa os 75% de HR deixa de reportar. 3.6 mm acumulados por aqui, durante o dia choveu bastante por Belas, impressionante. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2022 às 21:19)

Em Caneças levo 17,8mm hoje.
Chuva fraca a moderada, persistente, vento moderado de sudoeste e nevoeiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2022 às 21:34)

Belo eco há pouco por cima de mim, já tenho uma bela piscina atrás do prédio.

Nem sei se isto são os pré-frontais do que está a chegar ou os pós-frontais da frente que passou


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2022 às 21:44)

A chuva entretanto está a aumentar bastante de intensidade e o vento também. Sigo com 7,4 mm acumulados e rajadas de 35 km/h.


----------



## Liliazevedo (10 Mar 2022 às 21:46)

Em Coimbra, de vez em quando, o vento sopra forte. 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2022 às 21:48)

Agora sim, chuva bem forte. 10 mm hoje já cá cantam!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2022 às 22:05)

Depois de a pré-frontal render uns belos 11,4 mm, a chuva parou de repente. Entretanto, durante algum tempo, parece que vamos ter uma "calmaria" ao nível da precipitação, mas o vento já começou a aumentar e a pressão está a descer rapidamente. Venha lá a frente!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2022 às 23:20)

Boa noite,

Um dia muito diferente do que tem sido habitual neste "Inverno", mas que, sem dúvida, já fazia falta. 
A precipitação foi constante durante algumas horas, desde meados da tarde, tendo deixado aproximadamente 15 mm, a avaliar pelas estações circundantes (valores entre os 12 mm e os 21 mm).
Temperatura actual de 14ºC com vento predominante de SW, e eventuais rajadas fortes.

@miguel, bons olhos te _leiam_! Sê bem-vindo novamente!


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2022 às 23:35)

Boa noite!

Chuvinha valiosa que caiu neste inicio de noite, veremos o que nos reserva a madrugada!


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2022 às 23:52)

ainda deu 3.6mm estes chuviscos final de dia


----------



## Mammatus (11 Mar 2022 às 00:08)

Boa noite,

O pré-frontal rendeu *5.41 mm* (rain rate max *6.60 mm/h*), choveu quase ininterruptamente entre as 19h e as 22 e pouco.

Extremos do dia: *18.2ºC* / *12.2ºC*

A aguardar pela chegada da frente (pressão naturalmente em queda), entretanto sigo com 15ºC, o vento diminuiu de intensidade coincidindo com a pausa da precipitação, sopra em geral fraco de SW.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mar 2022 às 00:08)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por muita nebulosidade, vento moderado a forte de SW com rajadas e chuva fraca a moderada mais persistente durante a tarde!
Rendeu um acumulado total de *11,6 mm *

13,7°C actuais
Extremos do dia: 11,9°C/15,8°C


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2022 às 00:18)

O dia ontem fechou com 7,6mm

Agora calmaria antes da chegada da frente, estão 13,9ºC..


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2022 às 01:04)

Estação da Quinta do Marquês, Belas, passou mesmo os* 21 mm *ontem.

Frente fria quase aí.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Mar 2022 às 01:16)

Chove muito forte agora.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2022 às 01:39)

Frente já passa em Coimbra, a poucos minutos de Lisboa.
A configuração bem alinhada é notável, embora quanto mais para sul mais estreita.







Aqui na Póvoa, a fazer fé na estação da Escola, que por vezes não é de confiança, 1,5 mm ontem.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2022 às 01:46)

Já chove bem por aqui. Nada de muito intenso.
Edit: retiro o que disse. Chove forte.


----------



## efcm (11 Mar 2022 às 01:55)

Chuva muito forte pela Amadora.

Forte o suficiente para me acordar... Já espreitei a rua e parece um rio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2022 às 01:59)

Assisti à passagem da frente, bem silenciosa nada de grandes rajadas. Temperatura também tombou.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2022 às 02:00)

O período mais forte por aqui durou uns 2-3 minutos. Agora está mais calmo.
Temperatura tombou, a frente já passou.
Acumulado modesto de *1,5 mm*. Deve vir mais alguma chuvinha ao longo da madrugada.


----------



## Mammatus (11 Mar 2022 às 02:27)

Aí está ela....


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mar 2022 às 09:10)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a frente e a madrugada apenas renderam 4,0 mm. Estava à espera de mais alguma coisa!  

Agora o céu está nublado e está fresquinho, ainda que com pouco vento. O que vale é que nos próximos dias haverá mais oportunidades de precipitação! Veremos o que acontece....


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2022 às 09:42)

Bom dia
Aqui a frente passou e deixou apenas 2,8mm, também contava com um pouco mais.  
Mínima de 12,0ºC
Rajada máxima de 37km/h
Agora céu muito nublado e 14,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2022 às 10:51)

Em Caneças a frente também foi fraquinha. Somente 3,4mm acumulados hoje.
Ainda assim já cheguei aos 50,6mm este mês.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2022 às 11:56)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma noite de agauceiros fracos, acordei por volta das 01:45 da manhã, com chuva moderada, que durou cerca de meia hora.
Já esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e por vezes cai uns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2022 às 12:28)

bom aguaceiro aqui


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mar 2022 às 12:55)

Por aqui a frente fria da madrugada ainda rendeu mais *7,2 mm*.
Deu chuva forte, mas por pouco tempo...

O acumulado do mês já vai em *41,4 mm*. Já choveu mais em 11 dias do que nos ultimos 2 meses! 

13,7ºC actuais
Céu muito nublado e sem chuva, mas promete voltar em força este fim de semana.. Veremos


----------



## Aine (11 Mar 2022 às 13:58)

Ontem dia de aguaceiros, algum vento e frio.
Durante a madrugada, por volta da 1h30 caia bem....

Hoje tivemos manhã cinzenta e agora o sol brilha...


----------



## remember (11 Mar 2022 às 14:24)

Boa Tarde,

Ontem por casa ainda chegou aos 5 mm, hoje vai nos 1.3 mm.

Estação continua com o mesmo problema passando os 74/75% HR bloqueia, tudo o resto continua a funcionar a 100%

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2022 às 16:02)

AnDré disse:


> Em Caneças a frente também foi fraquinha. Somente 3,4mm acumulados hoje.
> Ainda assim já cheguei aos 50,6mm este mês.





remember disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> Ontem por casa ainda chegou aos 5 mm, hoje vai nos 1.3 mm.
> 
> ...



Os montes de Loures, Bucelas, Vialonga têm constituído uma barreira notável à chegada da precipitação até esta zona da Póvoa, Santa Iria, Alverca e até Sacavém.
Nos perfis das imagens da reflectividade do radar tem sido evidente a fraca extensão vertical dos ecos, e observo invariavelmente um tecto das nuvens sempre baixo, 200 a 300m.
Assim, as linhas de alturas muito comuns na região periférica da grande Lisboa e Oeste, precisamente com essas altitudes, parecem reter grande parte da precipitação.

*Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)* apenas acumulou em Março *9,9 mm* *+ 4,2 mm hoje até às 16h (CORRECÇÃO)* = *14,1 mm*.
*Sacavém* tem no mês de Março até ao momento: *20,0 mm.
Estacal*, entre Santa Iria e S.João da Talha: *15,0 mm.*
Aqui mesmo na *Póvoa*, a estação da Escola tem tido algumas interrupções, o acumulado de *6,6 mm* não é fiável mas por observação quotidiana eu diria que não se afasta muito do verdadeiro valor. *Meteo Santa iria *tem* 7,0 mm*, não sei se este acumulado registado no mês é independente dos bloqueios da estação.
*Vialonga*, no fundo do vale, acumulou no mês *21,3 mm*.
*Alverca*, já na encosta do *Calhandriz*: *27,2 mm.
Vila Franca de Xira: 19,6 mm.*


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Mar 2022 às 16:12)

Aguaceiro fortissimo na Zona do Bairro Norton de Matos em Coimbra.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2022 às 17:17)

Dia calminho sem muito a assinalar por aqui..
Máxima 17,2ºC
Mínima 12,0ºC
chuva 2,8mm
Raj. máx. 37km/h

Agora estão 16,2ºC com vento fraco


----------



## meko60 (11 Mar 2022 às 18:39)

Boa tarde.
A chuva noturna rendeu 3,8mm, durante o dia não caiu uma pinga. A temperatura está nos 13,7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2022 às 18:48)

72 horas de acumulados horários, até hoje às 17h.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2022 às 19:37)

7.6mm hoje


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mar 2022 às 21:10)

Boa noite,
À hora de almoço ainda caíram umas pingas, que acumularam 0,1 mm. Durante o dia não se viu o sol, ao contrário dos dias anteriores, e foi um dia algo tristonho até. Acabou com 4,1 mm.  

Entretanto no fim-de-semana teremos bastante precipitação, segundo o modelado. Venha ela, e esperemos que a Nossa Senhora da Chuva esteja do nosso lado no próximo evento, e não do lado dos mouros andaluzes!


----------



## remember (11 Mar 2022 às 21:47)

StormRic disse:


> Os montes de Loures, Bucelas, Vialonga têm constituído uma barreira notável à chegada da precipitação até esta zona da Póvoa, Santa Iria, Alverca e até Sacavém.
> Nos perfis das imagens da reflectividade do radar tem sido evidente a fraca extensão vertical dos ecos, e observo invariavelmente um tecto das nuvens sempre baixo, 200 a 300m.
> Assim, as linhas de alturas muito comuns na região periférica da grande Lisboa e Oeste, precisamente com essas altitudes, parecem reter grande parte da precipitação.
> 
> ...


A vantagem do sistema modular é esse, tudo o resto continua a reportar normalmente...

Escola:






12.6 mm por aqui, ver se depois confirmo a Apsia

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2022 às 22:54)

Boas
Estão neste momento 11,6ºC e vento nulo... a ver o que reserva a frente de amanhã ao fim do dia


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2022 às 23:40)

Mínima a ser feita agora, vai ser uma noite gelada enquanto não chegar a nebulosidade proveniente da próxima frente.

5,7ºC e sem vento


----------



## Mammatus (12 Mar 2022 às 00:32)

Boas,

A frente da madrugada passada rendeu *5.59 mm* (rain rate max *13.79 mm/h)*.

Não choveu mais o resto do dia, pelo contrário, assistiu-se a uma gradual diminuição da nebulosidade. A tarde foi soalheira com céu maioritariamente pouco nublado, tornando-se praticamente limpo para o final do dia.

Extremos do dia: *17.4ºC* / *10.9ºC* (registado no último minuto do dia)

Sigo com céu limpo, 10.6ºC, vento fraco de SW.
Pela madrugada vai entrar nebulosidade, portanto não se esperam grandes oscilações de temperatura.


----------



## remember (12 Mar 2022 às 02:24)

remember disse:


> A vantagem do sistema modular é esse, tudo o resto continua a reportar normalmente...
> 
> Escola:
> 
> ...


15 mm na Apsia

Gráfico da minha estação:


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2022 às 10:12)

Bom dia

Esta manhã começou com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2022 às 12:34)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma madrugada bastante fresca e com o céu mais aberto (depois de um dia inteiro de céu muito nublado), o vento começou a aumentar de intensidade a partir das cinco da manhã. Entretanto já houve rajadas de 30 km/h e está céu nublado. Chuviscou durante a manhã, acumulando 0,5 mm na minha estação, no entanto a chuva a sério está a aproximar-se de oeste e já é visível no radar. Venha ela!


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2022 às 12:37)

Noite tranquila no Montijo com céu pouco nublado e a temperatura bem mais reduzida.

Por agora temos céu nublado, vento moderado e 15,9ºC. Vem aí uma tarde de chuva intensa


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2022 às 12:40)

por aqui já passou um bonzito aguaceiro que deixou 2mm


----------



## Geopower (12 Mar 2022 às 13:04)

Em Lisboa dia de céu encoberto. Registo de um aguaceiro ao inicio da manhã.
Neste momento começa a chuviscar. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2022 às 14:21)

Começou a chover a sério. 1,5 mm acumulados diários até ao momento.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2022 às 14:36)

por aqui começou os chuviscos agora


----------



## remember (12 Mar 2022 às 14:40)

Boa Tarde,

Pelo Calhandriz já chove há mais de uma hora, lá por casa ainda nada a não ser de um aguaceiro que aconteceu de manhã, 0,6 mm acumulados até agora! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2022 às 14:42)

4,2mm em Caneças.
Chuva fraca, por vezes moderada.
Vento moderado a forte de sudoeste.


----------



## remember (12 Mar 2022 às 14:42)

remember disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> Pelo Calhandriz já chove há mais de uma hora, lá por casa ainda nada a não ser de um aguaceiro que aconteceu de manhã, 0,6 mm acumulados até agora!
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Já chove  parece que vem lá uma grande rega

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (12 Mar 2022 às 14:44)

Boa tarde, 

Dois aguaceiros, um ao final da madrugada e o outro depois das 9h. Desde então o tempo manteve-se sempre encoberto e com o vento a aumentar de intensidade

Há coisa de meia hora começou a chover, o acumulado diário segue nos 2.01 mm.

14.2ºC, vento moderado de SW.


----------



## LMMS (12 Mar 2022 às 15:14)

Trovoada a entrar em Leiria e muita chuva de Coimbra até Lisboa, mas vai chover até ao Algarve.


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2022 às 15:21)

Boa tarde!
Finalmente chuva decente por aqui!  
Depois de vários dias em que ameaçou chover mas não choveu ou só caiaram uns chuviscos e alguma chuva fraca que mal acumulou.
Choveu de forma moderada durante 5 minutos mais ou menos. 
Desculpem-me  o entusiasmo , mas nos dias de hoje, chover por aqui é raro e chover decentemente muito mais raro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2022 às 15:40)

Chove há já várias horas. É verdade que a chuva não é muito forte, mas é contínua, e isso é ouro para os campos. 4,6 mm


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2022 às 16:03)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Chove há já várias horas. É verdade que a chuva não é muito forte, mas é contínua, e isso é ouro para os campos. 4,6 mm


Aqui pela minha zona, nas estações mais próximas de mim Brejos de Azeitão e Quinta do Anjo os acumulados de hoje (das 00h00m até as 16h00m) rondam os *4,0mm* e os *3,5mm* respectivamente.
Ora como eu estou no meio das duas aqui deve ter caído *3,75mm... *


----------



## meko60 (12 Mar 2022 às 16:04)

Boa tarde.
Chuva certinha e direitinha....4mm acumulados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2022 às 16:16)

Entretanto, no último quarto de hora, o ritmo de precipitação aumentou bastante. O acumulado diário "saltou" para os 7,9 mm, e ainda há muitas horas de chuva pela frente vendo pelo radar e pelas imagens de satélite...


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2022 às 16:23)

LMMS disse:


> Trovoada a entrar em Leiria e muita chuva de Coimbra até Lisboa, mas vai chover até ao Algarve.



E nem estava prevista antes da actualização da previsão descritiva às15:47











Estão associadas à frente fria:





A frente está desorganizada, mas tem embebidas algumas células interessantes:


----------



## Mammatus (12 Mar 2022 às 16:31)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade, 13.79 mm/h, a caminho dos 8 mm de acumulado. Cai de forma contínua desde as 14:30! 
O vento diminuiu de intensidade.

13.5ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2022 às 16:32)

Esta tarde tem sido marcada por aguaceiros fracos e por vezes moderados, mas sempre persistentes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2022 às 16:38)

Que bela frente quente, cai chuva fraca sem parar desde as 13h. São sempre as melhores para cair muita água. Temperatura até agradável, não baixa dos 13ºC. Anomalia negativa na temperatura máxima vai ser a doer nesta primeira quinzena de Março.

11,4 mm na Carregueira e 11,9 mm na Quinta do Marquês

Mínima foi de *4,3ºC* por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2022 às 16:44)

vai chovendo sempre, mas uma chuva em geral fraca, vou com 4mm


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mar 2022 às 16:52)

Aí está mais uma bela tarde de chuva moderada, por vezes forte, e persistente desde as 13h! 
Acordei com um aguaceiro forte e curto às 8h. 

O acumulado segue nos *10,6 mm *até agora e continua a subir.
*13,2°C *actuais.
Vento moderado de SW, mas foi forte durante a manhã.


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2022 às 16:53)

Que bela tarde de Sábado. Vai chovendo fraco, mas vai chovendo que é o mais importante.
Os acumulados por aqui subiram mais um bocadito agora, Brejos de Azeitão e Quinta do Anjo rondam os *7,1mm* e os *5,1mm* respectivamente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2022 às 17:01)

Prestes a ultrapassar os 10 mm aqui na Charneca... 9,9 mm


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2022 às 17:22)

Boas!

Bela tarde de chuva aqui pela Azambuja, sem ser muito intensa mas quase sempre presente. Pelo radar parece que está para continuar!


----------



## remember (12 Mar 2022 às 17:23)

Bem, que fiasco por aqui 2.6 mm apenas, ainda falta umas horas, mas a continuar assim... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2022 às 17:28)

Surgiu uma linha de instabilidade a norte de Torres Vedras e que se dirige para Santarém, 
deve dar chuva intensa:

Torres Vedras






Santarém


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2022 às 17:37)

Que belo eco pelo centro:






Muito dificil identificar a frente fria, creio que tenha passado Aveiro e esteja pela Figueira da Foz agora.

Acumulados de estações perto de Montejunto a disparar para cima de 20 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2022 às 17:58)

Cai uma boa rega neste momento, aguaceiros moderados e persistentes.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2022 às 18:00)

estou no sitio onde chove menos no centro, top


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2022 às 18:12)

david 6 disse:


> estou no sitio onde chove menos no centro, top


Vale do Tejo a funcionar


----------



## remember (12 Mar 2022 às 18:51)

david 6 disse:


> estou no sitio onde chove menos no centro, top


Deixa lá que aqui não está muito melhor, o radar engana. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2022 às 19:21)

vai chovendo moderado


----------



## Mammatus (12 Mar 2022 às 19:28)

Uma bela tarde de Novembro... em Março 

Chuva persistente desde há 5h mais ou menos, 14.20 mm de acumulado.

A temperatura mantém-se estável, na casa dos 14ºC, vento sopra geralmente fraco, rodou para W/NW.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2022 às 19:29)

Os indicadores da passagem da frente, temperatura em descida, pressão em subida, vento a rodar para NO, um pouco mais de chuva (fraquinho), mostram que a frente fria terá passado aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria pelas 18h45.

*5,1 mm* acumulados hoje, incrível como tanto eco só dá isto.


----------



## Geopower (12 Mar 2022 às 19:32)

Em Lisboa a tarde foi de chuva fraca persistente. Inicio da noite mantém-se com chuva. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2022 às 19:33)

StormRic disse:


> Os indicadores da passagem da frente, temperatura em descida, pressão em subida, vento a rodar para NO, um pouco mais de chuva (fraquinho), mostram que a frente fria terá passado aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria pelas 18h45.
> 
> *5,1 mm* acumulados, incrível como tanto eco só dá isto


Era isso que ia comentar, está a varrer a AML agora. Por aqui parece ter sido cerca das 19h, a frente está meio desorganizada (?).

Passados os 15 mm


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2022 às 19:41)

Finalmente a Região Oeste recebe em algumas zonas acumulados substanciais que vão fazer as ribeiras correr:


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2022 às 19:47)

Aqui chuva desde a hora de almoço mas sempre chuva fraca, acumulados 7,2mm que é muito abaixo do previsto para esta zona. 
 Não está fácil ver um período de chuva forte coisa que não vi ainda do que vai do Ano.

Máxima 15,8ºC
Mínima 8,0ºC
Rajada máxima 42km/h


----------



## remember (12 Mar 2022 às 20:49)

StormRic disse:


> Finalmente a Região Oeste recebe em algumas zonas acumulados substanciais que vão fazer as ribeiras correr:


Prometia, prometia... Que fiasco autêntico, ao menos sempre deu para molhar alguma coisa, 3.6 mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2022 às 21:01)

remember disse:


> Prometia, prometia... Que fiasco autêntico, ao menos sempre deu para molhar alguma coisa, 3.6 mm acumulados.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Depende de onde vêm as tuas expectativas. O vale do Tejo é das zonas menos chuvosas. O modelo WFR 2km acertou, nem 5 mm previa para a zona.


----------



## remember (12 Mar 2022 às 21:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Depende de onde vêem as tuas expectativas. O vale do Tejo é das zonas menos chuvosas. O modelo WFR 2km acertou, nem 5 mm previa para a zona.


Mas mesmo assim, era esperado mais, aliás pelas imagens parecia vir muito mais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2022 às 21:19)

Por aqui parece ter terminado a chuva (talvez ainda caiam alguns pingos).
Os acumulados por aqui mais perto de mim variam entre os* 15,2mm *e os *12,2mm.*
Por isso devo ter tido pelo menos *12mm* por aqui bem bom, pena só ter sido um dia, precisava de uma semana inteira assim.


----------



## remember (12 Mar 2022 às 21:52)

remember disse:


> Mas mesmo assim, era esperado mais, aliás pelas imagens parecia vir muito mais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chove com força 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mar 2022 às 22:18)

Por aqui terminou a chuva pelas 21h aproximadamente.
O acumulado do dia ficou-se pelos *15,7 mm*! Não foi mau para uma tarde, mas ainda assim esperava uma chuva mais forte... 

O vento é fraco a moderado de NO.
Temperatura desceu para os 12°C.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mar 2022 às 22:28)

Chove com muita intensidade na Figueira, bastante vento também, foi assim do nada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2022 às 22:32)

Entretanto por aqui já parou de chover, mas durante a tarde a chuva ainda rendeu 14,5 mm. Muito bom! 

Agora está céu nublado e uma calmaria surpreendente, com um ambiente muito abafado.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2022 às 23:34)

por aqui deu *12mm*


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2022 às 23:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade na Figueira, bastante vento também, foi assim do nada



Uma célula que vale mais do que a frente toda, ecos laranja/vermelho, intensificou-se ao aproximar-se da costa e ao progredir para o interior:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mar 2022 às 01:05)

remember disse:


> Mas mesmo assim, era esperado mais, aliás pelas imagens parecia vir muito mais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uma simulação de chuva nunca substitui ires visualizar os radares do IPMA, que mostram a refletivididade real.
________

Pós-frontais vão dar forte no sistema Montejunto-Estrela, vamos a ver se pela Carregueira cai alguma coisa.


----------



## remember (13 Mar 2022 às 01:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Uma simulação de chuva nunca substitui ires visualizar os radares do IPMA, que mostram a refletivididade real.
> ________
> 
> Pós-frontais vão dar forte no sistema Montejunto-Estrela, vamos a ver se pela Carregueira cai alguma coisa.


O dia fechou mesmo assim com 7.4 mm, 3.7 mm caíram entre as 21/22h.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 04:40)

remember disse:


> O dia fechou mesmo assim com 7.4 mm, 3.7 mm caíram entre as 21/22h.



Esse aguaceiro pós-frontal, com mais 2,0 mm, também compôs o total do dia aqui na Póvoa: *8,1 mm*.

À meia-noite a frente estava no Algarve. Havia uma linha de instabilidade assinalada, à qual estavam associadas as células fortes na zona da Figueira da Foz/Coimbra e mais a norte, mas que teve pouca ou nenhuma expressão na região de Lisboa e Oeste.











Os acumulados do dia na RLC, na rede IPMA, não mostram os valores bastante mais significativos que ocorreram em zonas da Região Oeste:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mar 2022 às 13:28)

Um halo solar esteve visível durante bastante tempo esta manhã, em Loures.




1647177122326 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647177122230 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647177122155 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 16:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um halo solar esteve visível durante bastante tempo esta manhã, em Loures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E ainda se mantém, a permanência do véu de Cirrostratus é ideal para este fenómeno óptico:

Esta nebulosidade não está directamente relacionada com a frente fria em aproximação mas que não vai chegar cá:


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 18:13)

A corrente de Sudoeste pré-frontal está a gerar células sobre o litoral Oeste, tendo esta geração descido até à RLC. Há alguns acumulados pontuais superiores a 3 mm, para norte de Tomar. Também uma célula em Montejunto, Cercal acumulou 3,3 mm, mas 2,5 mm foram de madrugada.






Bastante instabilidade ao largo da costa, aumentando de intensidade, movimento SW-NNE.


----------



## Aine (13 Mar 2022 às 18:27)

Boa tarde e bom Domingo para todos.
Ontem foi um belo dia de chuva e vento. 
Hoje foi um dia de sol e sem vento.
Agora é esperar que venha mais chuva...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2022 às 18:42)

A manhã por aqui ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos de curta duração, já a tarde ficou marcada pelo céu praticamente nublado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mar 2022 às 19:13)

StormRic disse:


> Os acumulados do dia na RLC, na rede IPMA, não mostram os valores bastante mais significativos que ocorreram em zonas da Região Oeste:


Cheira-me que a estação do Montijo não está a funcionar bem, ou então ficou mesmo a ver navios.

Minima foi de 3,4ºC por aqui, Março continua frio.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 19:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cheira-me que a estação do Montijo não está a funcionar bem, ou então ficou mesmo a ver navios.



Montijo queres dizer Barreiro/Lavradio? Sim, não está, claramente. Aliás hoje teve uma falha de registos das 8h às 13h, talvez para manutenção.
Ali mesmo ao lado tivemos WU Barreiro com *17,2 mm* e WU Baixa da Banheira *16,2 mm*.

Parece que houve um apagão simultâneo de várias estações naquelas horas.
E a propósito de mínimas, Praia da Rainha antes do apagão tinha valores horários de 2,9ºC às 7h e *2,8ºC* às 8h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mar 2022 às 20:49)

Boa noite,
Hoje não caiu nada por aqui até ao momento, ainda que por momentos o céu tenha parecido algo ameaçador. Tudo indica que a madrugada será mais instável - veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2022 às 22:06)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Tudo indica que a madrugada será mais instável - veremos o que acontece!



Se aquela linha de instabilidade se aproximar mais, o que está a ser difícil. O movimento é para Nordeste ao largo da costa ocidental da Região Sul, mas longe; para NNE em frente à costa da Região Centro e para Norte muito próxima da costa do Litoral Norte. A situação pode ser bastante frustrante, não esquecer que a formação da cut-off irá gerar basicamente uma corrente de componente Leste e portanto afastar tudo isto para mais longe da costa.






Outra hipótese é a geração de células mais próximas ou mesmo sobre terra.

Esta sequência de imagens ao poente mostra o que parece ser o início de instabilidade local, ao mesmo tempo que se vêm as bigornas da linha de instabilidade ao longe, sopradas pela corrente de jacto (_jetstream_) de SO/SSO.

18:07 finalmente o sol espreita por baixo da camada de nuvens altas/médias que permaneceu todo o dia:





18:25





18:37 o poente urbano mostra que a nebulosidade baixa/média tem tendência a crescer. Avistam-se bigornas longínquas em grande actividade convectiva.





18:42 os aviões a chegar, as gaivotas a partir, todos de Norte para Sul. As bigornas sobre o mar produzem uma longa sombra que se espalha sob o manto de nuvens altas/médias.





18:44


----------



## Mammatus (13 Mar 2022 às 23:44)

Boa noite,

A frente fria meio "desorganizada" trocou um pouco as voltas no sentido de perceber qual o momento mais ou menos exacto da sua passagem, eu diria que passou por volta das 19h. No entanto, o período de precipitação mais intensa rain rate max *16.79 mm/h* ocorreu antes (16:34), consequência da passagem de linhas instabilidade já associadas à frente fria ainda em aproximação. Antes disso, houve a passagem da frente quente caracterizada por precipitação de fraca intensidade, mas persistente.

O pós frontal foi muito discreto, fez-se notar apenas por um fraco aguaceiro depois das 21:30.





O acumulado diário foi de *16.21 mm*, o que não é nada para as terras ávidas por água. Venham muitos mais dias como o de ontem, é o que todos nós desejamos...
Vamos ver o que a semana nos reserva.

Extremos do dia: *16.6ºC* / *10.4ºC*


Hoje foi um dia com pouca história, de céus velados por camadas de cirrostratus/altostratus, mais espessas no período da tarde.

Extremos do dia: *17.2ºC* / *9.5ºC*

Sigo com  céu nublado, 11.1ºC, vento fraco de SE.
A instabilidade permanece ao largo da costa...


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 00:02)

Mammatus disse:


> A frente fria meio "desorganizada" trocou um pouco as voltas no sentido de perceber qual o momento mais ou menos exacto da sua passagem, eu diria que passou por volta das 19h.



Observando o gráfico eu diria que a passagem foi ligeiramente mais tarde, talvez 19h30. Os melhores indicadores para uma frente fria são a descida brusca da temperatura bem como a queda do vento logo após um pico. Também há um pico de intensidade da precipitação por aquela altura. A pressão neste caso não ajuda, já estava em subida devido a condições sinópticas que se sobrepuseram ao vale quase inexistente da frente.



Mammatus disse:


> A instabilidade permanece ao largo da costa...



Pois permanece, e sem esperança de ser essa que vai fazer o dia de hoje, algo terá de vir do "outro lado" ou formar-se já aqui mesmo ou perto.






*Upss, edição*: aquela célula parece não se dissipar como outras, pode ser o início de uma linha de instabilidade.

Cascais está na trajectória NNE/N:


----------



## Mammatus (14 Mar 2022 às 00:24)

StormRic disse:


> Observando o gráfico eu diria que a passagem foi ligeiramente mais tarde, talvez 19h30. Os melhores indicadores para uma frente fria são a descida brusca da temperatura bem como a queda do vento logo após um pico. Também há um pico de intensidade da precipitação por aquela altura. *A pressão neste caso não ajuda, já estava em subida* devido a condições sinópticas que se sobrepuseram ao vale quase inexistente da frente.
> 
> (...)



Exactamente!

Igualmente um pouco confusa a direcção do vento, depois desse período (19:30) voltou a soprar de WSW/ SW, só rodando definitivamente para W/NW depois das 21h, sensivelmente.
Nem tudo é textbook, na meteorologia muito menos...


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 01:12)

StormRic disse:


> *Upss, edição*: aquela célula parece não se dissipar como outras, pode ser o início de uma linha de instabilidade.
> 
> Cascais está na trajectória NNE/N



Dissipou-se...





Às 00h definia-se melhor a cut-off, nesta altura com centro a cerca de duas centenas de quilómetros a Oeste do Cabo da Roca:






Mas essa posição não é evidente na imagem de satélite e massas de ar:


----------



## LMMS (14 Mar 2022 às 02:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um halo solar esteve visível durante bastante tempo esta manhã, em Loures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Então e esta, parece que também houve um lunar em Portugal

Halo Lunar no dia 13/03/2022


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 04:31)

LMMS disse:


> Então e esta, parece que também houve um lunar em Portugal
> 
> Halo Lunar no dia 13/03/2022



É precisamente o mesmo fenómeno que o halo solar. Significa que o véu de Cirrostratus já estava presente na noite de 12 para 13.
Mas como todos os fenómenos ópticos, depende do local onde está o observador, isto é, acompanha-o se ele se deslocar e se as condições do céu forem as mesmas.
Por isso o registo deste fenómeno carece sempre da localização mais exacta. Neste caso só terá sido visto onde houvesse a cobertura de nuvens altas finas, sem nuvens médias e baixas a bloquear a sua visão. Isto não sucedeu em todo o território.

Entretanto, parece haver um ataque pelos dois quadrantes, Sudoeste e Sueste, enquanto a Região Norte ficou limpa.











Esta linha de instabilidade começou a definir-se cerca da 1:30, ao mesmo tempo que outra mais fraca, que parecia ir mesmo entrar por Sagres, se dissipou.
Será que vai acontecer o mesmo a esta? Está bem organizada e começa a ficar potente, move-se para NNE.





Ocasionalmente, há uma ou outra descarga eléctrica isolada, mas em latitudes acima do Algarve, numa zona onde o movimento leva as células para NNO afastando-as da costa.


----------



## Pisfip (14 Mar 2022 às 07:36)

Bom dia e boa semana 
Temp. mínima 7.2 
Atuais: 9.3
Céu encoberto.


----------



## Geopower (14 Mar 2022 às 09:34)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de leste.
Panorâmica a leste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2022 às 10:10)

Boas
Mínima 9,6ºC
Agora cai um pequeno aguaceiro fraco e estão apenas 10,8ºC com vento nulo..
O pluviómetro da minha estação penso ter dado o berro e não regista a precipitação.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mar 2022 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

Dia frio e nublado, com vento de NE fraco a moderado.
A leste observa-se um aguaceiro, mas ainda não chegou aqui. 
Mínima de *8,9ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2022 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

Loures vai recebendo alguma água proveniente de uma linha que se estende desde Serpa até Mafra. Chove fraco, certinho.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2022 às 10:40)

O pluviómetro voltou a vida  0,2mm vai caindo uns pingos na linha do que sido estas chuvas de Março por aqui.
11,9ºC


----------



## Thomar (14 Mar 2022 às 11:13)

Bom dia. Por Cabanas ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco cerca das 9h40m, e os pingos eram grossos,
Estive a ver as imagens de radar dinâmico do IPMA e da mesma forma que se formou uma pequena linha de aguaceiros 
no sentido este para oeste com muita rapidez, a mesma está-se a desfazer com a mesma rapidez.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mar 2022 às 13:53)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Mínima 9,6ºC
> Agora cai um pequeno aguaceiro fraco e estão apenas 10,8ºC com vento nulo..
> O pluviómetro da minha estação penso ter dado o berro e não regista a precipitação.


Não deu o berro, simplesmente não caiu nada de nada durante a noite...

Entretanto por aqui, e tirando alguns chuviscos que nada acumularam (0,1 mm apenas), não caiu mais nada. Se não houver alguma surpresa ao longo das próximas horas o evento vai começar a cheirar a fiasco - aliás, já começou!


----------



## fernandinand (14 Mar 2022 às 13:59)

Fds fora, mas fui acompanhando os valores da estação.
Foi um Sábado épico com ~28mm, sendo que o acumulado semanal ficou por uns generoso ~66mm.
Mais umas 3-4 semanas assim até ao Verão e temos o balanço hídrico estabilizado aqui na região de Sicó.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mar 2022 às 14:21)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Entretanto por aqui, e tirando alguns chuviscos que nada acumularam (0,1 mm apenas), não caiu mais nada. Se não houver alguma surpresa ao longo das próximas horas o evento vai começar a cheirar a fiasco - aliás, já começou!


Já se sabia da imprevisibilidade desta cut-off. Não vale a pena confiar nos modelos a horas antes do "evento"...
Só irá chover na AML se surgir algum aguaceiro em terra. Veremos ao longo da tarde com o aquecimento diurno.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Mar 2022 às 16:02)

Boa tarde,

Uns pingos durante a manhã, sem qualquer acumulação.

O céu vai alternando entre períodos com maior nebulosidade e outros com boas abertas.
15.8ºC, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante leste.

Print screen do Windy. Atendendo à convergência de ventos na região que delimitei com a circunferência, o centro da cut-off estará algures ali.






Comparação com a carta do Met office das 12h


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 16:06)

Cerca das 10h caiu um primeiro aguaceiro fraco, Meteo Santa Iria registou *0,4 mm*, pouco depois 0,2 mm e pelas 13:30 mais 0,1 mm.
Por aqui agora, alguns pingos.

Há 15 minutos era este o aspecto do céu:

ENE, 15h48





ONO, 15h49





Não há extensão vertical das nuvens para se esperar, por enquanto, precipitações significativas.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mar 2022 às 16:43)

Cenário tempestuoso sobre a AML:


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2022 às 17:18)

TiagoLC disse:


> Cenário tempestuoso sobre a AML:



Infelizmente é mesmo quase só isso, "cenário".











O melhor que se encontra é 1,3 mm 

Região de Coimbra com melhor sorte:


----------



## Mammatus (14 Mar 2022 às 17:35)

TiagoLC disse:


> Cenário tempestuoso sobre a AML:


Visíveis as cortinas de precipitação, mas o que cai é muito fraco, a maioria deve ser virga.


----------



## LMMS (14 Mar 2022 às 21:00)

Tirei esta foto à tarde no Estoril, caia uns pingos, e no radar pouco ou nada mostrava, o que se vê é mais a norte do Estoril.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2022 às 21:36)

Hoje deu uns pingos a meio da manhã que rendeu 0,4mm, o resto do dia foi de céu muito nublado.
Máxima de 16,2ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2022 às 23:27)

Noite calma e fria por Setúbal, estão 10,7ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Mammatus (14 Mar 2022 às 23:57)

Boas,

Extremos do dia: *17.4ºC* / *9.3ºC*

A noite segue fresca e serena, 10.9ºC, vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Geopower (15 Mar 2022 às 11:07)

Manhã de céu encoberto. Bastante poeira na atmosfera.
Panorâmica a W-SW a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2022 às 11:59)

Boas
Mínima de 9,3ºC
Agora céu encoberto na sua grande maioria de poeira, estão 16,8ºC e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2022 às 12:02)

Bom dia,
Este evento tem sido o maior fiasco dos últimos 2 anos, pelo menos. 0 mm acumulados até ao momento, quando há menos de uma semana havia modelos que previam quase 100, e para piorar a sensação de "roubo" ainda levamos com uma tareia de pó berbere. O dia começou com um céu amarelado, que tem vindo a intensificar-se cada vez mais... 

Está fresco e seco, mas sem vento, e mal se vê o sol. Ambiente estranho!


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2022 às 12:15)

Bom dia

Peço desculpa pela minha ausência...

Abençoada chuvinha que nos tem brindado nestes últimos dias  A noite de quinta para sexta, a tarde de sábado e a manhã de ontem foram bem regadas, sendo que esta última foi uma autêntica surpresa 
Tem havido algumas pausas soalheiras e as temperaturas tem estado frescas. O vento tem variado de vários quadrantes, consoante a posição da depressão.
No entanto, as terras continuam bastante secas, apenas se nota alguma humidade na superfície.

Hoje é que está a ser um dia horrível, a minha garganta que o diga  Poeirada com fartura e céu meio alaranjado  Pode ser que ainda haja alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde, mas o que vier será lama...

É uma pena a minha estação estar inoperacional, porque acredito que Março esteja com valores de 20/25 mm, bem próximo da média. No entanto, isto é praticamente nada, tendo em conta os meses anteriores, mas já ajuda alguma coisa


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2022 às 13:02)

acho que nunca vi poeiras tão densas como o dia de hoje


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2022 às 13:12)

Boas!

Céu muito carregado de poeiras que lhe conferem um ar amarelado. A concentração de poeiras tem vindo a aumentar ao longo da manhã, neste momento o pó é muito denso mesmo!


----------



## Northern Lights (15 Mar 2022 às 13:17)

Que dia horrível.
Estou com os meus olhos a arder e a chorar com tanta poeira.
Parece que estamos em Marrocos 
Sigo com 17 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2022 às 13:35)




----------



## Mammatus (15 Mar 2022 às 13:38)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Este evento tem sido o maior fiasco dos últimos 2 anos, pelo menos. 0 mm acumulados até ao momento, quando há menos de uma semana havia modelos que previam quase 100, e para piorar a sensação de "roubo" ainda levamos com uma tareia de pó berbere. O dia começou com um céu amarelado, que tem vindo a intensificar-se cada vez mais...
> 
> Está fresco e seco, mas sem vento, e mal se vê o sol. Ambiente estranho!


Talvez se cut-off estivesse mesmo junto à costa ocidental seriamos mais beneficiados.

E depois esta poeirada saariana mata as condições favoráveis a ocorrencia de instabilidade mais vigorosa.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 14:03)

Vem aí o "inferno" do deserto, só se esperava mais à noite.














						GOES-East - Sector view: Northern Atlantic - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR
					

Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




					www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov
				








						Charts | Copernicus
					






					atmosphere.copernicus.eu
				




Situação prevista para* hoje às 15h*:





Amanhã às 18h !!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2022 às 14:08)

Fotografias tiradas há cerca de meia-hora em Loures, diretamente do telemóvel para a internet, sem edição.

Em alguns quadrantes visibilidade reduzida a 3/4 km.

Incrível o cenário...




1647351165520 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647351165552 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647351165576 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647351165617 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 14:21)

Bastante mais carregado do lado Leste, não é possível ver a lezíria embora isto não seja nevoeiro, é como se o horizonte... não estivesse lá.

ENE, 13h50






Para Oeste, mal se vêem os montes e as eólicas são praticamente indescerníveis.

ONO, 13h50





NO, 13h50


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2022 às 14:34)

Olá de novo!

Ainda maior densidade de poeira agora do que na altura do meu ultimo post por volta das 13h. Acho que nunca vi tanta densidade de poeira! E as perspetivas são que piore ainda mais!


----------



## fernandinand (15 Mar 2022 às 14:35)

Por aqui tb muito pó...só se observam as cumeadas que delimitam o concelho de Penela, nesta perspectiva para E...de fundo costumam estar as cumeadas que delimitam Pedrogão Grande e Castanheira de Pêra.


----------



## A ver se chove (15 Mar 2022 às 14:47)

Parece o famoso filtro mexicano de Hollywood quando se sai à rua. Quando começar a chover vai ser bonito tudo sujo com a poeira que está no ar.

No resto da Europa está igual.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2022 às 16:13)

Poeira mais densa do que na hora de almoço.

Novas fotos, tiradas há instantes.




1647360002112 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647360002146 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647360002181 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647360002250 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647360002208 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Aine (15 Mar 2022 às 16:18)

Da janela do meu trabalho em Sintra também se verifica neblina muito densa de poerias... 

Nunca tinha visto nada assim....


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2022 às 17:44)

Sinceramente não me lembro de uma camada tão densa de poeiras como esta 
Parece que está nevoeiro, não vejo Lisboa nem a ponte Vasco da Gama, aliás as árvores a 200 m de distância estão logo esbranquiçadas 

Eu sei que tivemos algo parecido a isto no ano passado na mesma altura, mas não foi tão agreste como agora...


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2022 às 17:48)

Bem nunca me lembro de ver nada assim, possivelmente um evento histórico em Portugal no que diz respeito a intensidade, infelizmente incursões de areia temos demasiadas vezes.
Máxima de 19,8ºC
Agora estão 19,2ºC com vento fraco e visibilidade reduzida tal a quantidade de poeiras.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2022 às 17:53)

Luar estranho este.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 17:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Poeira mais densa do que na hora de almoço.
> 
> Novas fotos, tiradas há instantes.



Sim, está a ficar pior.

Daqui já não vejo nada para lá do bairro.
Para comparar com o dia de ontem e ilustrar melhor a situação bizarra de hoje.
Todas as imagens obtidas com o mesmo equilíbrio de brancos (K).

*Ontem, 18:03, ENE*, observavam-se as nuvens altas de Leste e já parecia haver uma tonalidade amarelada nos Cirrus, embora fosse próximo do ocaso.





*Hoje, às 16:40*





*Ontem, 17:09, ONO*





*Hoje, 16:40*





*16:38, OSO*





*16:39, SO*, não há nuvens, apenas esta bruma espessa que bloqueia significativamente o sol:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2022 às 18:05)

Já se deixou de ver o sol. O poente promete ser bem alaranjado. Vamos ver.
Minha rica garganta...


----------



## dASk (15 Mar 2022 às 18:08)

Nunca vi nada assim em 37 anos de vida... Surreal! Tenho o carro com uma camada fina de uma espécie de argila em pó.


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mar 2022 às 18:09)

18.3ºC, vento fraco de NE. Há pouco ainda era visível de forma muito ténue o contorno circular do sol, mas agora nem isso, tal é a densidade da poeira.
Isto para os alérgicos, como é o meu caso, é um inferno... agora vai ser um Aerius por dia nos próximos tempos hahahaha

A memória é traiçoeira, mas tenho quase a certeza absoluta de que é a incursão de poeira mais intensa, pelo menos nos tempos mais recentes.

Off-topic
O UK viveu situação muito semelhante aquando da sinoptica do furacão Ophelia a qual potenciou um forte fluxo de sul com muita poeira e transporte do fumo dos tragicos incêndios que nos afectaram nessa altura.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 18:15)

TiagoLC disse:


> Já se deixou de ver o sol. O poente promete ser bem alaranjado. Vamos ver.
> Minha rica garganta...



Parece-me que aqui aliviou e descoloriu ligeiramente, mas o sol efectivamente desapareceu.



dASk disse:


> Nunca vi nada assim em 37 anos de vida... Surreal! Tenho o carro com uma camada fina de uma espécie de argila em pó.



Aquela destas situações que me ficou na memória, como sendo a mais intensa, foi, salvo erro, a que ocorreu em 1985 (!).


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2022 às 18:16)

Boas,
Já assisti a muitos eventos de poeiras, mas não me lembro de nenhum onde a escassos km's de distância já não se vê quase nada no horizonte. Em Leiria, também tem piorado ao longo do dia. 






Os carros já têm uma camada significativa de pó em cima.

O que se previa para estes dias há cerca de 1 semana e o que acabou por acontecer, impressionante...

Amanhã está previsto que seja pior, mas aqui junto ao litoral está prevista mais nortada que hoje, portanto pode atenuar um pouco.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Mar 2022 às 18:18)

Aqui o cenário não me parece tão grave como nessas fotos da grande Lisboa, mas mesmo assim parece que o céu tem uma cor estranha. A visibilidade à distância aqui é bem superior à de um nevoeiro, no entanto (nevoeiro que é um coloide e não uma suspensão)


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2022 às 18:22)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia em Cairo. 


















A minha mente foi inevitavelmente parar a este clássico de 1982. Penso que se adequa ao dia de hoje, com estes céus em "Golden Brown".


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2022 às 18:22)

StormRic disse:


> Parece-me que aqui aliviou e descoloriu ligeiramente, mas o sol efectivamente desapareceu.


Sim. Em altitude aliviou, vê-se o azul do céu, mas à superfície mantém-se a mesma intensidade.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2022 às 18:30)

Aqui está bem pior e está tudo laranja/amarelo


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2022 às 18:33)

Se não cai chuva, cai areia   

Nortada vai ativar durante a noite, por isso amanhã pode estar melhor, apesar da maior carga de poeira prevista.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2022 às 18:35)

Deve ser só em Lisboa que melhorou em altitude, porque aqui está completamente cerrado. Parece que entrámos num forno de barro, tal é a quantidade de pó, mas sem o calor do forno!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2022 às 18:36)

Não há cá poente laranja por aqui. Nortada moderada e mesmo assim à superfície mantém-se a mesma quantidade de poeira. Diria que até está a piorar, mas se olhar para cima vejo o azul do céu e nuvens.


----------



## Mammatus (15 Mar 2022 às 18:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Mais um dia em Cairo.
> 
> ...


Referiste Cairo...

e a minha mente, fiel ao que "é nacional é bom", foi parar a este clássico tuga também de 1982


desculpem o off-topic


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2022 às 18:59)

Boa tarde

Hoje foi um dia bem característico, devido ás poeiras, não me lembro de tal fenómeno assim com esta intensidade.


----------



## Toby (15 Mar 2022 às 19:42)




----------



## Toby (15 Mar 2022 às 19:55)

Estou bastante calado de momento, estou a correr demasiados cavalos ao mesmo tempo. 
Estou ocupado com esse tipo de trabalho:


----------



## DaniFR (15 Mar 2022 às 21:49)

Não me lembro de um episódio de tanta poeira no ar como hoje. Os carros tinham uma fina camada de pó da cor do barro. 

Cenário em Coimbra


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2022 às 22:51)

Deixo mais duas fotografias, tiradas pouco depois das 18h, com o Sol já completamente tapado pela camada de poeira.




1647384555604 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647384555585 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2022 às 23:33)

Temperatura não sai dos 15ºC, não me lembro de uma noite tão quente há muito tempo.

Algumas estações nem dos 18ºC sairam


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Mar 2022 às 23:39)

Estranho dia, o de hoje, 

Parque Eduardo VII,









na baixa,





e junto ao parque de estacionamento da Pontinha, carros com alguma ( conforme o tempo exposto ) camada de pó,


----------



## Mammatus (16 Mar 2022 às 00:10)

Boas,

Extremos do dia: *20.3ºC* / *9.7ºC*

Sigo com 15.7ºC, vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (16 Mar 2022 às 00:31)

Pelo parque das nações está claramente melhor a esta hora do que pelas 16h.. Veremos amanha como vai ficar o dia mas tendo em conta que a nortada está presente, não creio que fique tão mal como hoje.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 01:26)

Belíssima noite de verão. Ainda *17,6°C*.
Mantém-se a camada de poeira. A nortada sopra com vontade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2022 às 02:13)

IPMA lá lançou aviso amarelo de vento amanhã.

AML é a 2ª zona mais quente da Europa agora , Múrcia em Espanha ainda tem 20 graus.


----------



## Aine (16 Mar 2022 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

mais um dia de poeiras... as 7h não estavam o ar tão amarelado como agora.
Vento já se faz sentir...


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2022 às 09:12)

Boas!

Ambiente insalubre na rua, nada convidativo para atividades ao ar livre...

O manto espesso de poeiras continua presente apesar do vento e o pó alaranjado vai-se depositando nas superfícies, sendo mais fácil de ver é sobre os carros. O Sol não consegue furar o manto de poeiras e o céu apresenta uma invulgar coloração entre o laranja e o acastanhado. Tempos estranhos estes...


----------



## DaniFR (16 Mar 2022 às 09:21)

Mais um dia de poeira


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2022 às 09:28)

Em Caneças o vento já sopra forte. 
A mínima do dia está a ser agora: 11,7ºC.

Ainda vai demorar a varrer toda esta espessa camada de poeira.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 09:55)

Bom dia!
O vento sopra bem, no entanto a poeira mantém-se. Talvez esteja mais dissipada à superfície. Temos também uma espessa camada de nuvens que bloqueia a luz do sol, daí a mínima estar a ser atingida neste momento.
*14,5°C*.


----------



## Geopower (16 Mar 2022 às 09:58)

Bom dia. Mais um dia no Sahel. Céu totalmente encoberto. Vento moderado de norte.

Panorâmica a sul a partir da Ramalha, Almada:


----------



## Thomar (16 Mar 2022 às 10:15)

Bom dia. Por aqui o céu está poeirento. Hoje mais do que ontem.

Vista para a Serra da Arrábida a SE:






um ligeiro close-up ao Sol:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2022 às 10:28)

Bom dia.

Hoje o céu parece mais amarelado que ontem, mas em termos de visibilidade ontem esteve pior.

Por outro lado, dá a ideia de a camada de poeira ser mais espessa, uma vez que nem dá para ver o Sol, mas como já foi dito aqui, ontem eram só poeiras, ao passo de que hoje além das poeiras também temos nuvens altas a cobrir o céu, o que podemos confirmar nas imagens de IR.


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2022 às 10:29)

Boas
Mínima de 15,1ºC
Por agora estão 15,7ºC e as poeiras parece pelo menos pela cor  ambiente que estão piores que ontem.


----------



## Northern Lights (16 Mar 2022 às 10:32)

Há uma camada de poeira a cobrir todos os carros.

E eu a pensar que só nas Canárias iria ver este cenário 

Estou com o nariz a pingar há conta desta brincadeira.

16ºC e vento fresco. Cenário apocaliptico...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 10:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Hoje o céu parece mais amarelado que ontem, mas em termos de visibilidade ontem esteve pior.
> 
> Por outro lado, dá a ideia de a camada de poeira ser mais espessa, uma vez que nem dá para ver o Sol, mas como já foi dito aqui, ontem eram só poeiras, ao passo de que hoje além das poeiras também temos nuvens altas a cobrir o céu, o que podemos confirmar nas imagens de IR.


Exatamente. E é essa camada de nuvens que acentua o ambiente amarelado.
Hoje a qualidade do ar está bem melhor que ontem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2022 às 11:02)

Agora em imagens, cenário claramente mais amarelo que ontem.

Foi utilizada a mesma configuração de equilíbrio de brancos nestas fotografias e nas fotografias de ontem.

Ontem:




1647360002112 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Hoje:




1647427360044 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647427360063 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647427360081 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647427360099 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647427360118 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro Mindz (16 Mar 2022 às 11:15)

Como esperado, parece que a camada de poeiras é mais grossa do que ontem (o que torna o céu mais laranja), no entanto devido ao vento o ar está mais respirável do que ontem à tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2022 às 12:22)

Mínima de *12,2ºC*, das mais altas deste Inverno. Provavelmente feita só quando se iniciou a nortada, as estações mostram um tombo valente às 7h da manhã. Incrível como o Geofísico não arredou dos 17ºC a noite toda!

Ainda não passa dos 14ºC com a nortada e a camada de poeiras a impedir o aquecimento. Está fresquinho e nota-se a humidade, a atmosfera continua a surpreender-me ano após ano.

Fragilidades do corpo é a minha garganta não gostar nada desta poeira


----------



## Pisfip (16 Mar 2022 às 12:38)

Bom dia com efeito sépia,
Frio ainda a este hora, temperatura nos 13 graus.
Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2022 às 12:56)

sim aqui igual, parece que hoje o tom está mais laranjado comparado a ontem, mas a visibilidade parece melhor comparado a ontem


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 13:02)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mar 2022 às 13:08)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por aqui também não me lembro de tal quantidade de poeiras em suspensão , valores absurdamente altos de Mgr/m2


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 13:34)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2022 às 13:44)

Pelas 11h30 Loures entrou no intervalo de nuvens, permitindo assim que o Sol já fosse visível e o ambiente ficasse ligeiramente menos amarelo.









1647430856289 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Para Oeste ainda era notável o céu mais denso, onde ainda se fazia sentir o efeito da nebulosidade.




1647430856268 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647430856227 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## DaniFR (16 Mar 2022 às 14:05)

Continua, céu nublado e poeiras. O ar não está tão saturado como ontem, mas está mais amarelado.


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2022 às 14:26)

Estou quase na mínima, estão 15,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2022 às 14:49)

Boas,
Em Leiria, cenário claramente mais amarelado do que ontem, mas à superfície as poeiras são ligeiramente menos densas que ontem. A nortada tem-se vindo a intensificar um pouco mais na última hora e nota-se que está a diminuir a densidade das poeiras.
As serras visíveis ao fundo, há pouco ainda estavam completamente tapadas:





Carros castanhos e há pouco caíram uns pingos,





Algumas fotos também na Nazaré com o mar um pouco revolto:


----------



## A ver se chove (16 Mar 2022 às 15:07)

Por aqui o vento começa a ganhar intensidade e caem os primeiros pingos que só vêm sujar ainda mais.


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Mar 2022 às 15:31)

Que cor incrível, acho que nunca vi nada assim, com um pouco mais de visibilidade,

mais frio que ontem e algum vento,

tiradas do alto de Montemor, com vista panorâmica 
( tentei selecionar o WB para tentar corresponder as cores ao que via )


----------



## dvieira (16 Mar 2022 às 15:37)

As previsões estão a falhar quanto às temperaturas máximas. Para minha zona era previsto cerca de 20 °C mas agora estão 12,6 °C. O Sol não consegue passar a densa nuvem de poeiras daí estas temperaturas.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Mar 2022 às 15:44)

dvieira disse:


> As previsões estão a falhar quanto às temperaturas máximas. Para minha zona era previsto cerca de 20 °C mas agora estão 12,6 °C. O Sol não consegue passar a densa nuvem de poeiras daí estas temperaturas.


Ia dizer o mesmo de Coimbra, previam 20 ºC mas a temperatura até agora mal passou dos 15 ºC... Pela Figueira é semelhante, e está uma ventania dos diabos


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2022 às 15:48)

Estou a 0,1 de igual a mínima... estão 15,2ºC e infelizmente devem cair uns pingos agora ao final da tarde para encher ainda tudo mais de lama


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 15:53)

Vitor TT disse:


> Que cor incrível, acho que nunca vi nada assim, com um pouco mais de visibilidade,
> 
> mais frio que ontem e algum vento,
> 
> ...



 imagens "apocalípticas", grandes vistas, este é um mirante favorito.

Hoje há nuvens, para o lado Oeste está levantado em relação a ontem. Mas para o lado da lezíria, continua tudo bloqueado.
E a grande diferença é o vento de Oes-Noroeste que pôs as eólicas a trabalhar em força.

ONO, 14:32:38






ENE, 14:32:59










E eis que começa a chover lama!






Todos os veículos ficaram subitamente cobertos de grandes pingos de lama.

Cai "adubo" do céu!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 15:53)

Quase a chegar à mínima do dia por aqui também. *14,5°C*. Humidade alta, nos 81%.


----------



## Thomar (16 Mar 2022 às 16:16)

Por aqui caiu uma *nano-micro-morrinha* de 30 segundos e de fraca intensidade (casa pinguinho dista entre si uns 4/5cm)
 o que deu para sujar ainda mais os carros.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Mar 2022 às 16:17)

Compensa trabalhar a partir de casa em dias como este. 

Varanda junto ao escritório em tons sepia






14.6°C, vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## Aine (16 Mar 2022 às 16:19)

céu continua alaranjado.... vento com rajadas fortes, por estas bandas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 16:20)

Ventania de ONO


Este é o estado em que ficaram os veículos aqui na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa iria:


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2022 às 16:20)

Aqui pela Azambuja não dei por qualquer precipitação até ao momento. Continua a atmosfera pejada de densa poeira que aliada à nebulosidade não deixou ver o Sol hoje. De notar o ambiente algo fresco e ventoso na rua, registo 14.8ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (16 Mar 2022 às 16:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Ia dizer o mesmo de Coimbra, previam 20 ºC mas a temperatura até agora mal passou dos 15 ºC... Pela Figueira é semelhante, e está uma ventania dos diabos


Acredito que esteja a acontecer porque as nuvens altas são muito espessas (estão perto dos -70ºC).


----------



## rozzo (16 Mar 2022 às 17:42)

Esta é claramente uma situação em que os modelos "patinam". A densidade de poeiras não será nada bem incorporada nos mesmos, e obviamente falham por excesso (e neste caso muito) a radiação à superfície, e consequentemente as previsões de temperatura máxima.
Será um problema transversal a todos os principais modelos, e claro, assim também a produtos pós-processados.

Em segunda ordem, este problema também se propaga a outras variáveis dependentes do aquecimento do solo, e à convecção, também quase sempre sobrestimada em dias de poeirada.

Hoje é um bom exemplo, e particularmente acentuado o falhanço, dada a magnitude incrível do evento de poeiras.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 17:45)

Que poeiras do Sara são estas e como chegaram aqui?
					

Depressão Célia transportou poeiras do Sara para a Península Ibérica. O fenómeno é invulgarmente intenso e pode ter efeito na saúde humana.




					www.publico.pt
				

















						As poeiras de África estão de volta. Vamos fotografar o céu?
					

Até ao final do dia de quinta-feira, <a href="https://www.publico.pt/2022/03/15/sociedade/noticia/poeiras-sara-chegaram-portugal-riscos-saud




					www.publico.pt


----------



## N_Fig (16 Mar 2022 às 17:46)

rozzo disse:


> Esta é claramente uma situação em que os modelos "patinam". A densidade de poeiras não será nada bem incorporada nos mesmos, e obviamente falham por excesso (e neste caso muito) a radiação à superfície, e consequentemente as previsões de temperatura máxima.
> Será um problema transversal a todos os principais modelos, e claro, assim também a produtos pós-processados.
> 
> Em segunda ordem, este problema também se propaga a outras variáveis dependentes do aquecimento do solo, e à convecção, também quase sempre sobrestimada em dias de poeirada.
> ...


Certo, mas é aí que a correção humana deve entrar. Não estou com isto a dizer que era fácil ter adivinhado isto
Editado: Dito isto, fui ver e a máxima para Lisboa até parece ter sido bastante acertada, e a falhar até terá sido por defeito, visto que passou dos 17 ºC pouco depois da meia-noite


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 17:54)

Estamos assim neste momento:




Ontem à mesma hora:


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 18:04)

Vento diabólico a dificultar a proteção pessoal contra a poeira. Uma coisa é a deposição vertical, outra é isto, com o vento a infiltrar poeiras em todo o lado.

Esta estação de Carcavelos/Oeiras tem registado rajadas na ordem dos 80 Km/h:







Nas estações IPMA os maiores valores do vento médio ocorrem nas estações do litoral, nomeadamente os Cabos e a estação de Oeiras/Vila Fria:


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2022 às 18:39)

Aqui o vento está bastante fraco, a rajada máxima hoje foi apenas de 34km/h
Estão agora 14,3ºC


----------



## RStorm (16 Mar 2022 às 18:39)

Boa Tarde

Hoje foi a fotocópia de ontem 
A diferença está no vento que soprou moderado de N e aliviou ligeiramente as poeiras junto à superfície, mas nada de especial.
O ar está bem pesado e ao caminhar na rua esta manhã, por vezes sentia falta de ar, já para não falar da garganta 

Apesar de toda esta poeirada, deu para perceber que havia nebulosidade e notava-se através dos tons alaranjados. Ainda chegou a pingar durante a tarde, bom para sujar os carros, não bastando a boa camada de pó que já tinham da madrugada 

Veremos como será amanhã.
Entretanto, as previsões apontam para uma nova depressão a partir do fim de semana. Vamos acompanhando a situação e espero que esta traga mais água do que areia


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2022 às 18:53)

Alívio da quantidade de poeiras na zona oeste nas últimas horas devido à nortada. No entanto, em Leiria não tem havido muito vento, está mais concentrado junto ao mar.
Uma comparação:
Por volta das 15h estava assim:




Há cerca de 1 hora, por volta das 18h:





Ainda assim, o poente foi bem laranja:


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2022 às 18:59)

Qual filtro do Instagram qual quê:


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 20:00)

Mais umas fotos ao longo da tarde:

Vento 15:49




Foto de Cristina Bastos

Lama  15:42








Foto de Cristina Bastos

Vento e lama 16:57





Lava-me!  16:55





Crepúsculo ONO 18:45





Crepúsculo Leste  18:46


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2022 às 22:21)

Tanta nuvem no satélite e chuva que é bom, nem vê-la. Só pingas de barro. Esperemos que a chuva prevista para a próxima semana não se transforme em pó, como aconteceu nestes dias. 

Entretanto na Praia do Norte hoje, poeiras e agitação marítima:


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2022 às 00:47)

uns pingos


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2022 às 10:11)

Bom dia!

Hoje bem melhor no que toca há concentração de poeiras! o céu encontra-se encoberto mas já sem a tonalidade alaranjada de ontem.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2022 às 10:51)

Boas
Apesar de ainda ter poeiras no céu já está bem melhor, mínima de 13,7ºC
Agora estão 15,9ºC e céu encoberto com vento fraco


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Mar 2022 às 11:26)

Mais umas imagens do dia de ontem, durante a minha caminhada, um dia incrível em termos de cor, 

estas na Parede,

de notar que fazia algum vento e razoavelmente frio, no entanto as poeiras eram pouco significantes em baixa altitude, não me prejudicou o meu andamento,













já a chegar ao Estoril, um cenário quase assustador, uma intensa cor alaranjada tomou conta do céu, surreal mesmo,









em frente ao Tamariz, a tentar mostrar o vento que se fazia, com a areia da "duna" e areal toda lisa,





mais um dia que fica para a história.


----------



## Aine (17 Mar 2022 às 11:42)

Bom dia,

hoje dia cinzento e não alaranjado e sem vento.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2022 às 14:06)

rozzo disse:


> Esta é claramente uma situação em que os modelos "patinam". A densidade de poeiras não será nada bem incorporada nos mesmos, e obviamente falham por excesso (e neste caso muito) a radiação à superfície, e consequentemente as previsões de temperatura máxima.
> Será um problema transversal a todos os principais modelos, e claro, assim também a produtos pós-processados.
> 
> Em segunda ordem, este problema também se propaga a outras variáveis dependentes do aquecimento do solo, e à convecção, também quase sempre sobrestimada em dias de poeirada.
> ...


São 14h e o céu mantém-se encoberto em todo o território continental.
Nenhum modelo tem nebulosidade prevista para esta hora.

Os modelos patinaram com as poeiras e com toda a nebulosidade alta que foi provocada por esta depressão, e ainda se mantém.


----------



## windchill (17 Mar 2022 às 19:11)

Finalmente a luz, depois de tanta poeira...


----------



## RStorm (17 Mar 2022 às 19:15)

Boa noite

Hoje já tivemos uma diminuição significativa das poeiras ao longo do dia 
Finalmente já deu para ver o sol, Lisboa e a Arrábida, embora ainda um pouco tímidos  

Muita nebulosidade a acompanhar também e vento fraco de N, tendo sido mais notório durante o pico da tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mar 2022 às 20:18)

windchill disse:


> Finalmente a luz, depois de tanta poeira...


O mesmo cenário desde a A2 pelo Seixal, uns minutos antes:







De facto muito melhor hoje, apesar da nebulosidade alta o dia todo. Não deixou a máxima passar dos 20ºC, como previsto, andou a ameaçar os 18 graus mas a nortada ganhava sempre. 

Vamos ver se amanhã temos o azul.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2022 às 00:37)

Fotos possíveis de hoje:

O sol apareceu... e desapareceu logo depois:
OSO 18h39





Rolando para Sul, já não são as poeiras, é mesmo a cor do poente:
18h54





O 18h55 Santa Iria de Azóia, zona alta





OSO 18h57





ONO 19h12 CRIL Sacavém





ONO 19h26 Ponte 25 de Abril


----------



## Geopower (18 Mar 2022 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Dia de céu limpo. Vento moderado de NE.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## MSantos (18 Mar 2022 às 11:56)

Boas!

Céu azul finalmente! Hoje temos uma diminuição acentuada das poeiras em suspensão e apenas algumas nuvens a Este.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mar 2022 às 17:56)

Deve ter sido uma bela tarde pela costa ocidental toda, até o Cabo da Roca desceu a 5km/h de vento médio...

Maioria das estações acima dos 20ºC e céu limpo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mar 2022 às 19:20)

Boa noite,
Eu nem sei bem o que dizer dos últimos dias... simplesmente nunca tinha vivido uma situação meteorológica assim! Na quarta nem parecia que estava na Terra, tal estava a situação no exterior, já ontem a coisa estava um pouco melhor mas ainda assim viam-se alguns tons amarelados. 
Já hoje a história é completamente distinta: as nuvens desapareceram ao amanhecer ao deslocarem-se para sudoeste, fazendo com que o dia de hoje fosse primaveril e, ao mesmo tempo, de céu muito limpo. Quase não houve vento durante o dia - que contraste com dias anteriores! 

Entretanto parece que finalmente vai chover bem por aqui, depois de os últimos eventos terem rendido pouco ou nada (e o último somente rendeu chuviscos de barro). À segunda é de vez!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2022 às 21:11)

Boas,
Em Leiria, hoje o dia já foi de céu limpo. Finalmente lá se viu o céu azul, que apesar de ter sido uma constante ao longo do inverno, sempre é melhor do que estar tudo cheio de pó. 
Em contrapartida, para o interior persistiram as nuvens altas. Ao início da manhã, a "fronteira" entre o céu limpo e as nuvens altas estava bem delineada:





Vento de Leste presente e durante a tarde o termómetro do carro marcava 22ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2022 às 09:11)

Boas
Mínima 10,0ºC
Por agora sol e 17,1ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Geopower (19 Mar 2022 às 15:58)

Pela charneca ribatejana a tarde segue com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco a moderado de leste.
Panorâmica a NE:


----------



## RStorm (19 Mar 2022 às 17:52)

Boa Tarde

Ontem e hoje já foram dias bem mais límpidos no que toca a poeiras 
A nebulosidade também se ausentou um pouco, mas voltou a ter um aumento gradual. Sinal da chegada da nova cut-off 
O vento tem soprado muito fraco e oriundo do quadrante leste.

Amanhã promete ser um dia interessante, veremos como corre


----------



## RickStorm (19 Mar 2022 às 18:27)

Trovoadas amanhã na zona de Lisboa?


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2022 às 18:30)

Boas

Máxima de 21,3ºC

Agora céu muito escuro com 19,7ºC
 Amanhã tem tudo para ser um belo dia no Centro e Sul com boas trovoadas incluindo noturnas.


----------



## Thomar (19 Mar 2022 às 21:14)

Já passa das 21h e as temperaturas por aqui bem altas:


----------



## Jopiro (19 Mar 2022 às 21:40)

Será desta que vem alguma chuva que se veja? Amanhã começa a Primavera no calendário, será que trás finalmente uma boa rega? Esta seca não parece querer dar tréguas, mas a esperança é a última a morrer. Vá lá querida depressão vê lá se vences o anticiclone.É preciso que sejas forte depois de tanta poeira.


----------



## Jopiro (19 Mar 2022 às 21:44)

RickStorm disse:


> Trovoadas amanhã na zona de Lisboa?


Estão previstas, mas o que devia era vir uma rega boa em todo o país que os produtos no supermercado não param de subir.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Mar 2022 às 23:34)

Hoje, na Praia Grande, uma amostra do que ai virá ?
ainda caíram alguns pingos ,

vamos ver o que reserva para os próximos dias,


----------



## A ver se chove (19 Mar 2022 às 23:34)

Thomar disse:


> Já passa das 21h e as temperaturas por aqui bem altas:


Em Agosto por vezes não se apanham noites tão boas como esta, temperaturas altas e sem vento


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2022 às 01:06)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi um dia de contrastes: começou com céu limpíssimo e vento fraco (mais parecia tempo do início de maio do que propriamente de fevereiro), no entanto rapidamente começaram a aparecer nuvens e o vento começou a fazer-se sentir. A temperatura também desceu um pouco, sendo que a máxima foi registada antes de chegarem as nuvens - no entanto a temperatura manteve-se nesse registo e ainda está bem ameno para a época do ano mesmo de madrugada. 

Nas próximas horas deverá começar a chover. Os modelos preveem bastante chuva para os próximos dias - venha ela! Pelo menos uns aguaceiros são sempre melhores do que pó, nem que sejam fracos!!!


----------



## Luis Rafael (20 Mar 2022 às 07:48)

Bom dia,
Por aqui começou a chover neste preciso momento. Vamos ver o que nos aguarda.
Temp: 13.2ºC


----------



## efcm (20 Mar 2022 às 08:09)

Na serra de Sintra já chove bem e na Amadora começou agora a chover.

Venha ela que faz muita falta


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 08:13)

Bom dia 

Já esteve a chover fraco por aqui


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2022 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

10,3C em Caneças e períodos de chuva.
1,2mm até ao momento.

A primavera começa à lareira.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2022 às 10:10)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 13,0ºC
A manha iniciou com alguma chuva fraca que rendeu 0,8mm
Estão 15,1ºC com céu encoberto...
 Até amanhã vou andar em modo de caçadas pelo Sul em geral.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2022 às 12:20)

Pelo Montijo choveu durante a manhã e acumulou 3,1mm.

Agora está relativamente abafado com 17,6ºC e algum vento. Tem tudo para ser uma tarde interessante, este movimento das células costuma ser favorável aqui para a zona


----------



## Serrano (20 Mar 2022 às 12:34)

Já choveu no Barreiro durante a manhã, mas agora não há precipitação, com o termómetro a marcar 16°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2022 às 12:35)

Bom dia,
Por aqui não choveu muito durante a manhã. Caíram umas pingas, mas o grosso da precipitação passou a norte daqui, evitando tanto a Charneca como Corroios. 0,3 mm acumulados até ao momento.  

Entretanto o céu tem estado nublado e o vento está a aumentar. A tarde promete bastante animação, a ver vamos!


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2022 às 12:37)

Bom dia,

Os aguaceiros matinais renderam *0.79 mm*.

Sigo com 18.4ºC, céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, vento moderado de E/SE.

Ao observar o radar e a movimentação das células (S/SE) parece-me existir bastante potencial para as próximas horas...


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2022 às 12:58)

por aqui também já caiu uma chuvita que por acaso não esperava de manhã, 0.8mm, esperar pela chuva subir


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2022 às 13:09)

Boa tarde,

Esta manhã foi de de céu muito nublado, e com algumas rajadas de vento moderado, que anunciavam alguns aguaceiros fracos que já cairam.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Mar 2022 às 13:12)

Boa tarde,

Durante a manhã alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, ouvi um mais forte pelas 8h15, mas passou rápido. Até ao momento *1,2 mm *acumulados.

A ver o que reserva a tarde... Tem estado sol e algumas nuvens, a ficar mais escuro agora e vento moderado a forte de SE.


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2022 às 13:42)

Chuva torrencial por aqui!


----------



## vortex (20 Mar 2022 às 13:45)

Trovoada!


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2022 às 13:46)

vortex disse:


> Trovoada!


Também ouvi.
Aquela linha que tem subido pelo litoral alentejano é bastante activa, com alguns ecos vermelhos.


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 13:48)

Chuva moderada e já se vai ouvindo trovoada


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2022 às 13:49)

Trovoada a luz até foi abaixo.


----------



## RickStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 13:49)

Por aqui tudo calmo.. Apenas algum vento


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2022 às 13:50)

Que grande molha que eu apanhei! 

Chove com alguma intensidade no Montijo e a trovoada já é audível, inclusive um dos relâmpagos teve diferença entre 5 segundos da luz para o som (creio ter sido raio nuvem-nuvem).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Mar 2022 às 13:51)

Finalmente chuva a sério    Olhando o radar vem lá festa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2022 às 13:52)

Trovão bem forte há instantes. Começou a chover entretanto... 

Vai ser uma tarde bem animada!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Mar 2022 às 13:54)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2022 às 13:59)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Mar 2022 às 14:02)

Assim está bem     






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2022 às 14:07)

Boas.
Shelfcloud a aproximar-se de sul. Belíssimo cenário.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2022 às 14:09)

Só dei conta de mais um trovão, além daquele que referi no último post


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2022 às 14:09)

Aguaceiro fraco em Lisboa. Dois trovões audíveis.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2022 às 14:09)

A chuva diminuiu de intensidade e há agora uma acalmia estranha. Vem aí a linha de instabilidade


----------



## LMMS (20 Mar 2022 às 14:11)

Começou a chover com intensidade na Parede


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2022 às 14:12)

Festa!!!


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2022 às 14:12)

Voltou


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2022 às 14:13)

Trovões novamente mas muito distantes.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2022 às 14:15)

Há uns minutos:




Chove bem neste momento.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2022 às 14:15)

torrencial agora 

*24 mm/h*


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2022 às 14:20)

Por aqui no sul do Ribatejo também chove


----------



## LMMS (20 Mar 2022 às 14:22)

Existem estações com 300m/m, deram o pifo, só pode!
Na Ajuda já vai em 346m/m


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2022 às 14:23)

Mínima do dia a ser registada agora. *11,3°C*. Valente tombo, já esteve nos 18,0°C.
Chove forte!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2022 às 14:24)

LMMS disse:


> Na Ajuda já vai em 346m/m


Essa estação não é fiável.


----------



## RickStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 14:26)

Torrencial por aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2022 às 14:27)

38,41 mm/h de rainrate e cai granizo. *10,9°C*. 
Já ninguém precisa de lavar o carro nesta zona.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2022 às 14:28)

Chuva torrencial. Sem trovoada


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2022 às 14:30)

Chuva moderada a forte em Lisboa.


----------



## efcm (20 Mar 2022 às 14:31)

Chuva forte em Colares


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2022 às 14:31)

Em cima de Lisboa neste momento:


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2022 às 14:39)

TiagoLC disse:


> *Mínima do dia a ser registada agora. 11,3°C. Valente tombo, já esteve nos 18,0°C.*
> Chove forte!



Copy paste 

Quando começou a chover a temperatura registava 17ºC, agora estão 11.1ºC.

A pressão atmosférica atingiu o mínimo do dia, entretanto já está com tendência de subida.

Agora chuva mais moderada, abaixo dos 10 mm/h, teve um pico de quase 30 mm/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2022 às 14:43)

*9,4 mm* acumulados. Bem bom! Mas foi muito rápido, soube a pouco.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2022 às 14:43)

chuva mais forte aqui também


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2022 às 14:45)

Boa tarde e bom Domingo!

Chuva moderada neste momento pelo Cacém, acompanhada por drástica descida da temperatura, nos 12ºC actualmente.
Foi possível ouvir alguns trovões antes do início da precipitação, há cerca de meia hora, mas depois disso ainda não ouvi mais nada.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2022 às 14:48)

Em Caneças não ouvi nenhum trovão.
Chuva moderada.
Rain rate máximo de 66,2mm/h.

Acumulado nos 9,8mm.

Temperatura em queda. 9,3C.


----------



## RickStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 14:52)

Sem trovoada por aqui. Bom, pelo menos já não preciso de ir lavar o carro para tirar o pó


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 14:54)

Grande chuvada passou por aqui 
Por agora sigo com chuva moderada e nunca mais ouvi trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2022 às 14:58)

A linha está a enfraquecer à medida que avança por terra. Continua a chover moderado, *11,4 mm*.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Mar 2022 às 15:02)

Na última hora bastante chuva por aqui também, com um período mesmo torrencial!! Quase 40 mm/h de rain rate...  Tão bom para lavar carros e ruas!

Ouvi apenas 1 trovão forte pelas 13h50, antes de começar a chuva forte.

Mantém-se a chuva, mas mais moderada. *10,2 mm *até agora.

Queda drástica da temperatura! Apenas 10,6°C


----------



## meko60 (20 Mar 2022 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.
Chuvada forte por aqui, 11mm acumulados, mas o mais significativo foi a descida de temperatura, de 17,4ºC às 13:00h para 11ºC agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2022 às 15:06)

Boas,
Vai chovendo moderado.
10 mm


----------



## tomalino (20 Mar 2022 às 15:09)

Shelf cloud em aproximação a Canha:







Chuva muito forte neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2022 às 15:11)

por aqui mantém a chuva, meio que se "pegou" à frente que vem atrás então mantém uma chuvinha constante, sigo com 9.6mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2022 às 15:16)

Chove bem há pelo menos uma hora. 10,7 mm acumulados


----------



## RickStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 15:17)

Será que isto chega para recompor um pouquinho a falta de água que existe?


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2022 às 15:23)

A linha de instabilidade/frente passou aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria entre as 14h45 e as 14h50.
A chuva forte durou pouco e as nuvens não tiveram uma estrutura notável.
Acumulados à volta dos 15 mm nas estações da zona, excepto na Escola onde não confio no registo que foi bem menor.

Já há muito tempo que não via chover assim por aqui, embora não seja tão forte como esperava:

A frente continua a varrer toda a RLC, em movimento de Sul para Norte, com rotação para Oeste ao longo das linhas de actividade.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2022 às 15:32)

a chegar a frente aqui


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2022 às 15:36)

david 6 disse:


> a chegar a frente aqui
> 
> Ver anexo 1257
> 
> ...



 isto sim, é bonito!

O movimento tem sido rápido, talvez por isso os acumulados ficaram um pouco aquém das expectativas:


----------



## RickStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 15:41)

Acabou-se a festa... Foi de pouca dura.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2022 às 16:05)

Estão apenas 10,9ºC e acumulados até agora 19mm. Continua a chover com alguma intensidade desde a hora de almoço!


----------



## jamestorm (20 Mar 2022 às 16:08)

*10.2 mm* Alenquer segundo a Netatmo aqui ao lado...
Espero que venha mais...


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 16:24)

Que belíssima rega, continua a chuva moderada e certinha  Já deve ter rendido uns bons 10 mm ou mais 

Autêntico ouro para os solos. A trovoada é que nunca mais deu á costa, foi sol de pouca dura


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2022 às 16:27)

vai mantendo uma chuva certa  que deve manter mais algum tempo, sigo com 15.2mm


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2022 às 16:27)

RStorm disse:


> Que belíssima rega, continua a chuva moderada e certinha  Já deve ter rendido uns bons *10 mm ou mais*
> 
> Autêntico ouro para os solos. A trovoada é que nunca mais deu á costa, foi sol de pouca dura



17.50 mm por aqui


----------



## meko60 (20 Mar 2022 às 16:27)

Não está mal, 13,5mm acumulados e a temperatura a manter-se nos 11ºC.


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 16:29)

Mammatus disse:


> 17.50 mm por aqui


Maravilha


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2022 às 16:33)

RStorm disse:


> Maravilha


Carro lavado, o autocolante desapareceu. 






Está fresco, a temperatura mantém-se estável na casa dos 11ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2022 às 16:48)

Acabou agora de chegar a bela da chuva, sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2022 às 17:39)

23,9mm e chove fraco agora.

Ainda não parou de chover desde a hora de almoço! A noite pode prometer, veremos...muita incerteza.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2022 às 17:51)

Parece-me que por aqui a chuva foi um fiasco, não passou de uns aguaceiros que nem duraram 20 minutos, o sol veio agora dar o seu ar de graça.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Mar 2022 às 17:57)

*12.93 mm* aqui em Alenquer, ate agora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2022 às 18:13)

Por aqui a boa da frente rendeu 11,7 mm. Nada mau! 

Março segue com 59,7 mm, um valor que já está até acima da média mensal para a zona e é o mais alto desde março de 2018. Ainda assim, para atenuar a seca seria preciso muito mais do que isto!


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 18:16)

Após uma pequena pausa, recomeça a chover novamente


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2022 às 18:24)

Boas tardes,

Bela tarde de chuva, com períodos intensos de chuva, a trovoada resumiu-se a 3/4 trovões.

19.8 mm acumulados até agora e pode vir mais

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2022 às 18:27)

parou a chuva por aqui *18mm*


----------



## Mammatus (20 Mar 2022 às 19:48)

Neste momento a torneira está fechada, para já acumulado de 19.10 mm.

10.7°C


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2022 às 21:16)

Tudo calmo por agora. 

Vamos ver como corre a madrugada, o IPMA volta a colocar aviso amarelo a partir das 2h


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Mar 2022 às 22:45)

As previsões estão a falhar redondamente para aqui, so cairam uns pinguitos mais nada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2022 às 22:56)

Há algumas horas que não chove muito por aqui, tirando alguns pingos que caíram ao início da noite. Sigo com um acumulado de 12,2 mm neste momento. 

Entretanto está a formar-se uma linha de instabilidade com células bem ativas, a deslocar-se para aqui. Parece que esta noite vai ser igualmente animada, e inclusive há aviso amarelo ativado a partir das duas da manhã. Veremos o que acontece!  


Meninodasnuvens disse:


> As previsões estão a falhar redondamente para aqui, so cairam uns pinguitos mais nada.


O grosso da precipitação caiu a sul da Cordilheira Central, tendo a Serra da Estrela "barrado" um bocado a precipitação em zonas mais a norte e oeste.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2022 às 22:57)

Em movimento Sul-Norte, forma-se uma linha de instabilidade, mas não me parece que dure muito, à semelhança de outras células que se dissiparam assim que entraram em terra:


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2022 às 22:57)

Linha de instabilidade interessante em formação a SW. Mas parece-me que será apenas precipitação...

10,3ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Mar 2022 às 22:59)

Por aqui o resto da tarde continuou a ser de chuva mais fraca, por vezes com períodos moderados, mas persistentes e com curtas pausas.

*14,3 mm *acumulados ate agora! Nada mau mesmo... Que bela rega para primeiro dia de instabilidade  
A madrugada promete mais actividade, vamos acompanhando...

Continua bastante fresco! *10,5°C* actuais


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Mar 2022 às 23:26)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Há algumas horas que não chove muito por aqui, tirando alguns pingos que caíram ao início da noite. Sigo com um acumulado de 12,2 mm neste momento.
> 
> Entretanto está a formar-se uma linha de instabilidade com células bem ativas, a deslocar-se para aqui. Parece que esta noite vai ser igualmente animada, e inclusive há aviso amarelo ativado a partir das duas da manhã. Veremos o que acontece!
> 
> O grosso da precipitação caiu a sul da Cordilheira Central, tendo a Serra da Estrela "barrado" um bocado a precipitação em zonas mais a norte e oeste.


Sim estava a ver o loop das imagens de radar até fazia lembrar as situações de nortada em que a precipitação simplesmente desaparece ao aproximar-se do litoral.


----------



## meko60 (20 Mar 2022 às 23:33)

O dia deixou acumulados 14,4mm e a temperatura estabilizou nos 11ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2022 às 23:37)

Por aqui BCC com *13,7 mm* e Quinta do Marquês com *19,8 mm*


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2022 às 23:45)

Boas,
Nada de chuva em Leiria desde que cheguei e mesmo antes disso também não deve ter chovido nada, pois não havia qualquer vestígio de chão molhado, pelo menos. Muitos carros continuam com pó à espera de serem lavados. Ainda bem que fui ao Alentejo, o meu já ficou lavado sem precisar de se gastar água e dinheiro. 
Apanhei pouca chuva desde a zona de Abrantes e a partir da Serra de Aire deixou mesmo de chover. Desta vez os papéis inverteram-se. A serra tinha um pequeno "capacete".


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2022 às 23:59)

Boa noite!
Acumulado nos *15,5 mm*. Vamos ver o que a madrugada nos traz. A linha a sudoeste está a enfraquecer mas o seu deslocamento é lento, pelo que os acumulados poderão ser interessantes ainda assim.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Mar 2022 às 00:35)

Boa noite,

Ficou aquém em temos de animação eléctrica, mas o primeiro dia de instabilidade, coincidente com o Equinócio da Primavera (15:33), cumpriu no que realmente interessa, *19.10 mm*.

Extremos: *18.4ºC* / *10.7ºC














Sigo com 10.9ºC, vento fraco de SE.*

A ver se essa linha de aguaceiros se aproxima mais e não perca intensidade. Movimenta-se para SW para NE, mas depois parece inflectir ligeiramente para N/NW.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Mar 2022 às 01:42)

Há meia hora que voltou a chover com alguma intensidade, resultado da chegada da linha de instabilidade a SW de Lisboa!  
Vai caindo certinha e persistente... optimo para adormecer eheh 

Os primeiros 2,3 mm do dia e a somar!


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2022 às 01:56)

O dia de ontem aqui na zona foi de certo modo reconciliador, finalmente os acumulados não refletiram o efeito de sombra dos montes, como foi comum nos meses deste Inverno que terminou.

Escola: *19,3 mm*
Meteo Santa Iria: *20,3 mm*
Santa iria (Estacal): *22,4 mm*
Vialonga:* 23,4 mm*

Hoje continuam aguaceiros, em geral fracos, com algum acumulado.
0,5 mm aqui na Póvoa, 0,3 mm em Vialonga, 0,1 mm em Santa Iria.

Espera-se mais, com a progressão para Norte daquelas várias linhas de células:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2022 às 04:17)

Continua a chover, *2,3 mm* acumulados hoje.






Centro da depressão próximo do Cabo da Roca:





Das EMA's do IPMA, Setúbal teve o maior acumulado ontem. Na RLC, os acumulados foram escassos ou inexistentes para norte de Alcobaça, especialmente no litoral. A norte do Douro também pouco ou nada acumulou.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2022 às 04:29)

Em Lisboa  a madrugada segue com chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2022 às 09:33)

Bom dia. 

Início de manhã com céu encoberto e aguaceiros fracos.
Vento fraco de Sul.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2022 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

E depois de ter praticamente ficado a ver "navios" ontem, valeu este final de madrugada e inicio de manhã, foram algumas horas de aguaceiros fracos mas persistentes.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2022 às 10:17)

Boas
Evento muito bom em chuva, já em trovoada foi um barrete...ontem trovoada muito localizada pelo Sul na passagem da primeira linha de instabilidade.
 Em Setúbal ontem acumulados 24,0mm e hoje desde as 00h mais 13,6mm o que faz um total em menos de 24h de 37,6mm
Tempo frio ontem depois da primeira Linha a temperatura descambou para os 9 a 11ºC e não passou mais desses valores.
 Agora estão 12,8ºC com a chuva a dar umas tréguas até amanhã.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2022 às 14:18)

Boa tarde.

Por Alvalade a manhã iniciou-se com alguma chuva fraca, mas esta foi desaparecendo e ainda houve boas abertas durante a manhã.

Na última hora a nebulosidade aumentou consideravelmente em todos os quadrantes.




1647872144927 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1647872144947 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2022 às 14:29)

*5,3 mm* feitos praticamente até às 6h.

Mantém-se céu encoberto.

Os aguaceiros da madrugada estariam relacionados com esta oclusão. O centro da depressão passou cerca do meio-dia sobre Lisboa.











A maior parte dos aguaceiros seguiu para o interior.


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2022 às 14:31)

Boa tarde.
A madrugada rendeu 5,8mm, esta manhã ainda chuviscou mas nada de especial.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2022 às 14:33)

Noite e madrugada de chuva com 7,9mm acumulados. Ontem o acumulado ficou no 25,1mm. (Montijo)

Hoje céu nublado com abertas e aproximam-se aguaceiros. Amanhã fica novamente mais interessante!


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2022 às 14:52)

sigo com 3.6mm, neste momento cai uns chuviscos


----------



## RStorm (21 Mar 2022 às 17:49)

Boa tarde

O dia apresentou-se nublado com abertas, limpando gradualmente agora no final da tarde.
Aguaceiros moderados durante a madrugada e até ao início da manhã.
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco de S-SW.

Amanhã promete mais uma rega  Venha ela e que traga trovoada como deve ser para animar


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2022 às 17:49)

uns chuviscos, a linha de aguaceiros partiu se mesmo na zona que ia para coruche....


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2022 às 18:07)

melhor ao lado


----------



## pmontas (21 Mar 2022 às 18:41)

Um pequeno resumo do dia de hoje por aqui em Vila Franca.

Ao meio da tarde uns raios de sol quiseram furar por entre uma célula que estava a passar....






E acabar o dia, poder admirar esta formação....


----------



## João Pedro (21 Mar 2022 às 18:51)

pmontas disse:


> Um pequeno resumo do dia de hoje por aqui em Vila Franca.
> 
> E acabar o dia, poder admirar esta formação....
> 
> Ver anexo 1284


Belíssima!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2022 às 19:03)

Boas,
Em Leiria, dia com muitas nuvens, mas sem precipitação. Nos próximos dias é que já deverá chover por aqui. 
Entretanto, apesar de não haver nada no radar, apareceu esta formação bastante ameaçadora há poucos minutos:
*



*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2022 às 19:23)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia foi dividido em dois: uma madrugada e uma manhã bem chuvosas e uma tarde de céu pouco nublado e tempo ameno. O dia rendeu 10,7 mm e o evento acabou assim com 22,9 mm. O acumulado mensal ultrapassa assim os 70 mm. Nada mau, e ainda vamos ter vários dias de precipitação!  

Agora está céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2022 às 19:38)

Muita chuva pela madrugada, mas só rendeu *5 mm *


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2022 às 20:04)

Boa noite!
Por aqui acumulou *9,6 mm*.
Amanhã à noite temos mais. A ver se vem com uma boa trovoada.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Mar 2022 às 20:43)

Dados netatmo, no concelho de Almada.
Acumulado de 8 mm para o dia de hoje, que ainda não acabou.


----------



## RickStorm (21 Mar 2022 às 21:06)

Como já disseram por aí, valeu a pena pela chuva, mas foi um barrete gigante as trovoadas


----------



## Pisfip (21 Mar 2022 às 21:16)

Boa noite,
Está fresco, 12 graus e acabou de cair um breve aguaceiro fraco. A máxima de hoje alcançou os 17 graus.
Acumulados de precipitação abaixo do expectável por aqui, apenas 1,2mm ontem.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2022 às 23:01)

david 6 disse:


> melhor ao lado
> 
> Ver anexo 1281





pmontas disse:


> Um pequeno resumo do dia de hoje por aqui em Vila Franca.
> 
> Ao meio da tarde uns raios de sol quiseram furar por entre uma célula que estava a passar....
> Ver anexo 1283
> ...



Essa célula solitária ainda foi visível aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria, mas sem grande ângulo fotográfico:

NE 17:27





NE 17:30





NE 17:58 vislumbre de arco-íris





ENE 18:12





OSO 18:01 no sentido oposto as nuvens altas faziam este efeito





Por essa hora a depressão, já no interior do território tinha praticamente perdido identidade


----------



## Mammatus (22 Mar 2022 às 00:20)

Boa noite,

Após uma madrugada chuvosa, a manhã começou cinzenta, mas com uma gradual diminuição da nebulosidade, por volta da hora de almoço (12-13) existiam boas abertas.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por Alvalade a manhã iniciou-se com alguma chuva fraca, mas esta foi desaparecendo e ainda houve boas abertas durante a manhã.
> 
> ...



Com efeito, por volta das 14:30 houve um considerável e repentino aumento de nebulosidade o qual acabou por render um aguaceiro bem interessante, *7.19 mm/h* de rain rate, e o último do dia. Desde então a torneira fechou-se, a nebulosidade diminuiu consideravelmente, enfeitando apenas o horizonte a leste, e o final da tarde foi com um cenário de céu quase limpo.

Extremos: *17.7ºC */ *10.8ºC*

Acumulado diário: *6.81 mm*
Total do evento: *25.91 mm*







Sigo com 12.3ºC, vento fraco do quadrante Sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mar 2022 às 08:07)

Bom dia.

Ontem à tarde o céu acabou por limpar, foto tirada por volta das 18h20 em Loures junto da A8 após as portagens.




1647936289914 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Hoje, já por Alvalade, o Sol ainda vai espreitando, mas o céu já se encontra escuro no quadrante oeste, mais chuva a caminho 




1647936289870 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2022 às 10:31)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma madrugada de céu quase limpo, mal amanheceu começaram a surgir nuvens escuras a oeste. Entretanto o céu já se encontra totalmente nublado e muito escuro a oeste. Vem aí mais um dia com a nossa grande amiga, ausente no passado inverno!  

Está fresco e calmo, para já.


----------



## RStorm (22 Mar 2022 às 10:39)

Bom dia

O dia segue cinzento com céu nublado e vento moderado de S.

Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva hoje


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2022 às 10:49)

Boas
Mínima 11,2ºC
Agora sol intercalado com muitas nuvens e 16,1ºC


----------



## Tufao André (22 Mar 2022 às 10:54)

Bom dia,

Os aguaceiros da madrugada de ontem não renderam mais do que 6 mm, pois as células foram perdendo intensidade à medida que progrediam para norte...
O resto do dia foi marcado por muitas nuvens e uns aguaceiros fracos que não acumularam mais nada! Céu a limpar a partir do final da tarde e o vento a enfraquecer.

Hoje o dia começou algo cinzento e entre as 10h e as 10h20 caiu alguma chuva fraca a moderada, com um curto periodo mais forte, e o acumulado segue nos *3,5 mm *para já! 
E promete ficar mais persistente e intensa a partir da tarde... Veremos 

*14,2ºC *e vento fraco a moderado de S


----------



## RStorm (22 Mar 2022 às 14:19)

Céu a carregar cada vez mais, após um final de manhã ainda com algumas abertas.
O vento continua a soprar moderado de S.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2022 às 14:42)

A frente em movimento lento, quase estacionária sobre o Litoral Oeste, já está a deixar acumulados significativos:











Ainda não chegou a Lsboa.

Valores na ordem dos 11 mm em Sintra.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (22 Mar 2022 às 14:43)

Aqui esta a chover à cerca de uma hora, tendo estado a chover forte durante 10 minutos, sensivelmente.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2022 às 15:01)

por aqui nada ainda, pelo movimento da frente enquanto não entrar na zona de Setúbal também não devo ter

entretanto no interior vão surgindo uns aguaceiros a visão é esta:


----------



## fhff (22 Mar 2022 às 15:13)

Um belo dia de chuva por Sintra. Já levo quase 10 mm.


----------



## Aine (22 Mar 2022 às 16:01)

Boa tarde,

Sai de casa (Cascais) estava a chover,  e no caminho para  Queluz apanhei chuva forte. Já em Queluz a chuva acalmou um pouco, 
Quando voltava para casa apanhei novamente chuva com mais intensidade e matem-se...


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2022 às 16:04)

Começou a chover fraco nesta margem ocidental do estuário do Tejo, Póvoa de Santa iria ainda não acumula.

Concelho de Cascais com acumulados a chegarem aos 15 mm.
As diferenças no céu são notórias, entre os locais onde já chegou e ainda não chegou a frente:

Guincho, 15h43





Tróia e Arrábida, 15h56





Portinho da Arrábida, 15h52





Sesimbra, 15h47









Lagoa Albufeira, 15h42






Quase nos 20 mm em Cascais:


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2022 às 16:14)

Serras de Coimbra com acumulados violentos (?), mas tenho algumas dúvidas sobre estes valores horários:


----------



## fhff (22 Mar 2022 às 16:16)

Por Colares continua a chuva constante. 13mm acumulados.


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 16:25)

StormRic disse:


> Serras de Coimbra com acumulados violentos (?), mas tenho algumas dúvidas sobre estes valores horários:



Se vem do IPMA é mais mais que certo, é muito localizado, nessa zona o radar registou máximo de 37Dbz, mas entre as 13 e as 14 horas esteve quase sempre a cair chuva com alguma intensidade por aí.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Mar 2022 às 16:26)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado, por vezes com pausas, mas parece que finalmente "pegou" mais!  
*6,6 mm* 

Céu encoberto e escuro, vento fraco e apenas *11ºC*! 
Com o deslocamento lento da frente, esperam-se bons acumulados ao longo da tarde e noite...


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Mar 2022 às 16:37)

Pelo litoral sintrense o cenário está muito bom


----------



## Geopower (22 Mar 2022 às 16:42)

Por Almada começa a chover fraco. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2022 às 17:01)

Grande contraste Leste/Oeste pela Região de Lisboa e Oeste.
Acumulados superam já os 20 mm em Cascais/Sintra/Mafra enquanto que Lisboa e a linha da Póvoa/Santa iria mantém-se em décimas.


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 17:07)

Até que enfim, toda a zona do parque Sintra-Cascais estava com uma secura, vai renovar as nascentes, lá vou eu encher uns garrafões na Sabuga!


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2022 às 17:10)

StormRic disse:


> Serras de Coimbra com acumulados violentos (?), mas tenho algumas dúvidas sobre estes valores horários:


Confirmo. Choveu bem por Coimbra.


----------



## meko60 (22 Mar 2022 às 17:13)

Boa tarde de chuva.
Vai caindo suavemente deixando acumulados de 1,6mm até agora.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (22 Mar 2022 às 17:42)

DaniFR disse:


> Confirmo. Choveu bem por Coimbra.


Tambem o confirmo como tinha dito no meu post anterior foi cerca de 10 minutos de chuva forte.


----------



## Geopower (22 Mar 2022 às 17:46)

Geopower disse:


> Por Almada começa a chover fraco. Vento fraco de oeste.


Já parou de chover. Muita fraca a passagem desta frente fria em Almada.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Mar 2022 às 17:53)

Entretanto parou de chover por aqui.
O acumulado segue nos *9,6 mm.

11,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2022 às 17:54)

a frente tão perto e não vou apanhar nada...


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2022 às 17:57)

Aqui ainda nada, enfim...é esperar pela madrugada e manhã que deve render bem aqui.
 Estão 15,2ºC


----------



## N_Fig (22 Mar 2022 às 18:02)

De manhã apanhei morrinha, que se transformou em chuva por volta da hora de almoço. Agora temos chuva moderada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2022 às 18:08)

Já ontem os modelos principais retratavam uma frente quebrada aqui para a zona da Península de Setúbal, e assim foi. Acumulou apenas 2,0 mm, mas o melhor do evento ainda está por vir. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (22 Mar 2022 às 18:14)

Céu a ficar muito escuro, radar com ecos amarelos, vamos ver.

EDIT: Chove forte agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2022 às 18:23)

Por Lisboa, chuvinha boa há cerca de meia hora. Agora tudo mais calmo.
Por Carnaxide tenho o registo de *4,6 mm* acumulados.
Não estava à espera de muita chuva agora à tarde. Confesso que só tenho acompanhado o GFS. Já há algum tempo que tem falhado nas previsões.
Veremos como será a noite.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2022 às 19:18)

Por Coimbra, chove de forma moderada, sempre certinha. 
Um bela rega..


----------



## Geopower (22 Mar 2022 às 19:21)

Final de tarde com aguaceiros fracos. Vento fraco.
Crepúsculo a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## RickStorm (22 Mar 2022 às 19:21)

A temperatura baixou bem


----------



## RStorm (22 Mar 2022 às 20:19)

Boa noite 

Aguaceiros fracos desde o final da tarde 
O vento praticamente acalmou.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2022 às 22:02)

Geopower disse:


> Já parou de chover. Muita fraca a passagem desta frente fria em Almada.



Parece-me que a frente não chegou a passar completamente em Almada, está estacionária:











Os acumulados de Almada e para Leste na Península de Setúbal são semelhantes aos de Lisboa Oriental, a situação em relação à frente é a mesma.


----------



## meko60 (22 Mar 2022 às 22:10)

Boa noite.
O "estacionamento" da frente sobre Almada, já rendeu 4mm. A temperatura está nos 12ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2022 às 22:11)

Até ao momento, pouca chuva tem caído por aqui, apesar de ter caído mais alguma coisa desde o começo da noite. 6,4 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Geopower (22 Mar 2022 às 22:12)

Inicio de noite em Lisboa com chuva fraca. Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2022 às 22:13)

Boas,

Embora tenha estado bem ausente da zona, disseram me que choveu e bem, fui espreitar a estação de referência e acumulou 20 mm.
Que valor excelente!
Hoje em viagem reparei nos terrenos bem mais verdejantes. Amanhã nova bela rega a caminho.


----------



## remember (22 Mar 2022 às 22:18)

StormRic disse:


> Parece-me que a frente não chegou a passar completamente em Almada, está estacionária:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa noite,

O weather display está a enviar os dados de precipitação de ontem e hoje, até agora 4.1 mm nada mau... Por Massamá começou a chover por hora do almoço e foi toda a tarde a cair.

A temperatura continua bloqueada, como a HR está acima daquele valor, a estação deixa de actualizar dados de temperatura e HR. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2022 às 22:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Embora tenha estado bem ausente da zona, disseram me que choveu e bem, fui espreitar a estação de referência e acumulou 20 mm.
> Que valor excelente!
> Hoje em viagem reparei nos terrenos bem mais verdejantes. Amanhã nova bela rega a caminho.


Boa noite,

Não podia deixar de publicar hoje, assinalando a efeméride de 15 anos de membro do MeteoPT. Daqui a 2 meses, terei passado 50 % da minha vida por cá inscrito.

Sobre a precipitação, acrescento também que esta vai, pelo menos, contribuir para a deposição das poeiras que se aproximam.

As temperaturas mínimas já amenizaram, após quase 80 dias de mínimas abaixo de 0 ºC neste Inverno, por aqui (quase em 100 % das noites de céu limpo, graças a fortes arrefecimentos radiativos).


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2022 às 22:47)

Na cidade de Coimbra, até ao momento, acumulados entre os 15mm e os 27m de precipitação. 
Boa rega.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2022 às 22:57)

Agora sim começou a festa. Chuva moderada e que parece que vai durar algum tempinho...


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2022 às 23:04)

vou acabar o dia com 0 tá visto ja... espero que amanhã não desiluda


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mar 2022 às 23:04)

Que belo dia. Esta cut-off está a ser o oposto da última, a frente não ficou a deitar água só no oceano e estacionou sobre o litoral, que bem precisa dela. 

Acumulados em Belas concordam com *14 mm*. 

Março águas mil, a lembrar bem o que foi 2018. Vamos ver se a máxima amanhã passa dos 13ºC sequer  Este Inverno-Primavera-Inverno troca as voltas todas.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Mar 2022 às 23:10)

Que belo dia de Inverno! Mais* 8.33 mm *(Netatmo) hoje aqui em Alenquer  Bem bom!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2022 às 23:19)

Entretanto o acumulado disparou para os 11,7 mm. Continua a chuva moderada a forte...


----------



## Mammatus (22 Mar 2022 às 23:21)

Boas 

Finalmente a frente fez o obséquio de se movimentar... 
6.40 mm a subir rapidamente.







12.6ºC

A sul da Arrábida está jeitoso.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2022 às 23:37)

A chuva tardou mas chegou durante a noite, acumulados até agora 3,6mm 
13,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2022 às 23:38)

Estou a passar a Ponte Vasco da Gama e está a chover torrencialmente, arrisco a dizer +80mm/h de rain rate. Está incrível! 

Infelizmente há já um despiste a meio da ponte.


----------



## remember (22 Mar 2022 às 23:40)

Chove bem agora

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Mar 2022 às 23:43)

Boa noite pessoal,

Finalmente a dita já cá chegou e chove com vontade!    Que alegria que este bom tempo me dá, e ainda mais quando vejo que é para continuar  Acumulado segue nos 8.6mm, e Março já segue com  69.1mm


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2022 às 23:47)

yeee um bocadinho perdido chegou aqui.... 0.8mm hoje


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2022 às 23:49)

O melhor sempre a passar aqui ao lado, enfim... a ver se a previsão se confirma e o melhor cai no final da madrugada e inicio da manhã 
 Sigo com chuva fraca, 3,6mm, 13,4ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Tufao André (22 Mar 2022 às 23:52)

Mas bela chuvada tem estado a cair por aqui!!  Assim dá gosto ver... 
Desde as 21h que tem mantido o regime fraco a moderado, mas está mais intensa agora!
*13 mm *

Vento fraco de SE
10,7°C


----------



## N_Fig (22 Mar 2022 às 23:55)

O dia vai acabar com uma boa chuvada, ecos amarelos no radar


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2022 às 23:59)

E chove, e chove, e chove. Ouro a cair do céu! 
*12,7 mm*


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2022 às 23:59)

O dia fecha com 4,2mm


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2022 às 00:12)

Chove forte. Ruas são rios.
Novo dia e já vamos com *3,3 mm*.


----------



## Mammatus (23 Mar 2022 às 00:20)

O melhor fica para o fim, é o que diz o cliché!

Depois de um dia praticamente sem história tivemos um plot-twist no final... 

Extremos: *18.8ºC* / *11.9ºC*
Acumulado: *11.20 mm
10.80 mm/h* rain rate máximo







Sigo com 12.3ºC, a chuva continua a cair na vertical porque o vento é fraco (sopra de SW). Abençoada seja! 
Acumulado o primeiro milímetro do novo dia.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (23 Mar 2022 às 00:21)

Que carga de água em Lisboa.. Ainda bem que a preia mar é apenas mais logo, certamente iria causar alguns estragos..


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2022 às 00:24)

A chuva intensificou-se com o cair da noite e chove moderado e certinho há várias horas 
Muitos lençóis de água nas ruas.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2022 às 00:30)

Acalmou mas mantém-se a chuva moderada. Muito bom! *5,1 mm*


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2022 às 00:31)

Continua a chuva mas sempre fraca, o rain rate não passa do 1/2mm/h
 Acumulados 0,8mm desde as 00h
13,3ºC


----------



## Tufao André (23 Mar 2022 às 00:31)

O dia fechou com *13,5 mm*.

Novo dia começa e a chuva forte persistente continua a cair! As ruas viraram autênticos rios... 
Em apenas 30 min, mais *4,1 mm* acumulados!


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2022 às 00:32)

De facto muita chuva, curioso para ver os acumulados de Lisboa e de Alcochete.

IPMA lançou avisos amarelos de chuva mesmo à última hora, nowcasting.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2022 às 01:02)

Ondulações da frente continuam a manter a precipitação com períodos de maior ou menor intensidade, mas em geral fraca a moderada.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2022 às 02:08)

chuva fraca


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2022 às 05:25)

Em Caneças chove com alguma intensidade.
16,6mm desde as 0h.
118,8mm este mês.


----------



## fhff (23 Mar 2022 às 08:49)

Acumulados 17 mm, ontem.
Hoje já vou com 10 mm.
Acumulado mensal praticamente nos 90 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2022 às 09:03)

Bom dia,
O final da noite de ontem levou a que o acumulado diário chegasse aos 16,8 mm. Entretanto a madrugada acumulou mais 3,8 mm e há umas duas ou três horas que não chove. Tendo em conta os céus extremamente negros em todas as direções, não me espanta que volte a chover bem não tarda muito.


----------



## Aine (23 Mar 2022 às 09:41)

Durante a madrugada choveu bem, mas por volta das 4h30 já não ouvi chover.
Manhã cinzenta mas ainda não choveu...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2022 às 09:57)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem ficou um pouco aquém das expectativas que tinha, ainda choveu alguma coisa entre a 17h e as 18h, mas nada de especial.

Por outro lado, durante toda a noite ouvi a chuva a bater na janela.

Foto hoje pelas 8h em Alvalade, depois de a chuva ter cessado.




1648026762394 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2022 às 10:06)

Boas
Aqui muito aquém do esperado...desde as 0h acumulados 11,4mm  e vai pingando.
 Temperatura mínima 11,9ºC e agora estão 12,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2022 às 10:28)

Bom dia!
*18,1 mm* acumulados por aqui. Bem bom! Quem diria que há uma semana estávamos a levar com poeira. 
Vamos ver o que nos traz a tarde.


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2022 às 10:49)

Bom dia 

Noite bem regada, sempre com chuva fraca a moderada e ainda continua 

O acumulado já deve andar na casa dos 20 mm. O jardim por detrás de casa está praticamente alagado, já há muito que não o via assim


----------



## Tufao André (23 Mar 2022 às 11:12)

Bom dia!

A madrugada continuou a ser bem regada, com chuva persistente e por vezes intensa em alguns períodos. 
*14,5 mm *acumulados até ao momento.

Após uma longa pausa, regressa a chuva fraca!  A ver o que o dia nos reserva...
Vento fraco de ENE.
*12,2ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Mar 2022 às 11:52)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ontem acumulou 9.6mm , hoje segue com 7.6mm, as próximas horas prometem mais chuvinha da boa


----------



## Tufao André (23 Mar 2022 às 11:59)

A chuva aumenta de intensidade e cai mesmo forte neste momento!!  
Escuridão para o quadrante leste...


----------



## Aine (23 Mar 2022 às 12:14)

Neste momento não chove... por volta das 11h00 caiu umas pingas
Dia continua cinzento.


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2022 às 12:21)

Continua a chuviscar. 
Pela trajectória do radar, ainda vamos ter bastante chuva pela frente, bem bom


----------



## Aine (23 Mar 2022 às 12:32)

Já chove...


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2022 às 13:12)

16mm a chover


----------



## meko60 (23 Mar 2022 às 13:38)

Bom dia.
Chuva persistente toda a manhã, o acumulado está nos 7,7mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2022 às 13:47)

Esperam-se várias horas de precipitação pela frente. Para já tenho apenas 4,8 mm e a chuva tem caído de forma intermitente.  

É curiosa a disparidade de acumulados na Península de Setúbal: enquanto que a zona da Arriba Fóssil já vai quase no 10 mm e zonas a leste quase nos 20 mm, por aqui ainda nem aos 5 mm cheguei. Por alguma razão hoje a parte mais intensa está a passar ao lado...


----------



## Thomar (23 Mar 2022 às 13:53)

david 6 disse:


> 16mm a chover


Já viste as imagens de radar do IPMA? Uma linha de instabilidade (com ecos amarelos e laranjas) no Alentejo com o movimento SE para NW dirige-se para o Ribatejo, vais levar com ela.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2022 às 13:55)

*21,6 mm* por aqui. Vai chovendo fraco neste momento mas sempre de forma persistente.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2022 às 14:00)

Thomar disse:


> Já viste as imagens de radar do IPMA? Uma linha de instabilidade (com ecos amarelos e laranjas) no Alentejo com o movimento SE para NW dirige-se para o Ribatejo, vais levar com ela.


As lezírias estão sedentas, quase tão secas como um bacalhau. Esta chuva é ouro!


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2022 às 14:11)

A chuva tem vindo a intensificar-se cada vez mais. Muitos lençóis e poças, tudo escorre água!

Agora quando saí é que reparei que uma pequena lagoa natural de retenção na zona norte da cidade, está com uma enorme acumulação de água. E ontem não estava nem perto disso


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2022 às 14:14)

Thomar disse:


> Já viste as imagens de radar do IPMA? Uma linha de instabilidade (com ecos amarelos e laranjas) no Alentejo com o movimento SE para NW dirige-se para o Ribatejo, vais levar com ela.



sim estou a acompanhar  já apareceu descargas nessa linha


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2022 às 14:30)

Boas,
Por Leiria, boa chuva ontem e hoje. Nada de grandes intensidades, mas tem sido persistente. 

Na estação do centro da cidade, *13.2mm* acumulados ontem e *17.7mm* acumulados hoje. 
No Aeródromo, *12.8mm* ontem e *18.9mm* hoje. 

Neste momento, já parou de chover e o sol vai espreitando.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2022 às 14:37)

começa a engrossar um pouco  20mm


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2022 às 14:45)

Aqui já parou e acumulou até agora 14,4mm, aquém do que esperava mas ainda assim não está mau!
 Temperatura atual de 14,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2022 às 14:51)

Chove bem


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2022 às 14:57)

Movimento encurvando de SE para ONO, a actividade é restante mas numa grande área, ou seja, não parecem formar-se novas células:


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2022 às 15:07)

levantou se o vento agora, estava quase nulo antes, continua a chover


----------



## Aine (23 Mar 2022 às 15:12)

por aqui já não chove à uns minutos...
hoje o vento ainda não se fez sentir.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2022 às 15:19)

Mais um dia de chuva pelo Montijo e tempo encoberto. 21,1mm acumulados hoje, 87,1mm no mês.

Assim sim!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2022 às 15:27)

Por aqui parou de chover. *22,9 mm* acumulados. Tudo escorre água.
Está fresco! *12,6°C*.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2022 às 15:30)

por aqui continua a chuva  25.2mm


----------



## Tufao André (23 Mar 2022 às 15:43)

Por aqui parou de chover também. Um acumulado jeitoso de *18,3 mm*!  
O céu mantém-se cinzento, mas já se vão vendo algumas abertas. 

Vento fraco a moderado de NE.
Uns frescos *12,2ºC!*


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2022 às 15:44)

A chuva parou e o céu começou a abrir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2022 às 16:19)

Acumulados entre os 21 e 25 mm por aqui, muito boa esta noite!

Bom ver o Sul a levar com muita chuva 

Máxima a ser feita agora com as abertas, 13ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2022 às 16:28)

por aqui a chuva parou agora, sigo com *28.8mm*


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2022 às 17:06)

recomeça a chover  bora quero os 30


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2022 às 17:42)

Após uma pausa com algumas abertas, recomeça a pingar.
Horizonte novamente negro e carregado.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2022 às 18:51)

parou a chuva, agora sim parece ser o fim para hoje, acumulado *31.2mm*


----------



## Tufao André (23 Mar 2022 às 19:21)

O fim da tarde trouxe novamente mais alguma chuva fraca a moderada! 
O vento de NE aumentou um pouco de intensidade, dando um ambiente bem desagradável... 11,8°C


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2022 às 19:21)

A chuva voltou depois de umas 6horas de interregno... acumulados até agora 17,0mm e chove em torno dos 4mm/h
12,8ºC


----------



## Pisfip (23 Mar 2022 às 19:37)

Boa noite,
Acumulado ontem: 11mm / Acumulado hoje: 21mm 
Atualmente seguimos com 13 graus e vento moderado a forte.
Aguarda-se por mais alguma chuva amanhã.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Mar 2022 às 19:47)

Volta chover certinho, estratiforme como se quer para  não estragar nada, um regalo para os solos  A brincar, a brincar Março já segue com praticamente 75mm    Esta deverá ser a última ronda, depois Domingo à mais


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2022 às 20:12)

A chuva parou por agora, que ainda chegou a ser moderada. 
Vamos ver como correm as próximas horas


----------



## jamestorm (23 Mar 2022 às 22:10)

*32.35mm (netatmo)* hoje aqui em Alenquer...que grande carga, assim sim! Amanhã há mais!!


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2022 às 22:24)

A precipitação do dia acabou nos 17,2mm o que tendo em conta o que caiu a volta ficou bastante aquém 
Pouca chuva ou nenhuma  espero aqui nos próximos dias.
12,8ºC


----------



## remember (23 Mar 2022 às 23:42)

Boa noite,

Mais 14.1 mm como seria de esperar humidade elevada e assim nada de dados de HR e temperatura durante o dia...



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2022 às 00:16)

miguel disse:


> Pouca chuva ou nenhuma espero aqui nos próximos dias.


Amanhã ainda deve chover mais 'como deve ser'. Vamos ver.
Por aqui ontem ficou-se pelos* 24,2 mm* acumulados. Neste momento vai soprando um ventinho. Céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias.


----------



## Mammatus (24 Mar 2022 às 01:04)

Boa noite,

Foi mais um dia húmido e fresco de Março.

A madrugada foi bem regada, com um período de chuva moderada ininterrupta entre as 5 e as 6 e pouco da manhã.

Durante a manhã o céu manteve-se cinzento, embora sem precipitação.

Por volta da hora de almoço a precipitação regressou  em regime de chuva fraca, e que persistiu até sensivelmente às 15h.

Seguiu-se uma boa aberta que nos presenteou com um sol já bem primaveril, acolhedor e luminoso, e foi justamente nesse período que se registou a máxima do dia.

O tempo bonançoso não durou muito (felizmente, porque o que nós queremos é chuva ), voltou gradualmente a encobrir e ao final tarde, pelas 18:30, mais um período de chuva fraca que se prolongou até quase às 20h.

Desde então não choveu mais, pese embora o céu permanecer muito nublado.

Extremos: *15.3ºC* / *11.8ºC*
Acumulado: *14.71 mm*








Sigo com 12.2ºC, vento fraco de E/NE.

Ecos de precipitação fraca nas redondezas, vindos de SE.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Mar 2022 às 01:13)

A chuva do final da tarde ainda deu para o acumulado do dia terminar com *19 mm*!
Não mais choveu desde aí, agora só lá mais para a tarde. 

Céu muito nublado e vento de NE moderado.
11,5°C


----------



## Mammatus (24 Mar 2022 às 01:28)

E Já chove


----------



## RStorm (24 Mar 2022 às 08:45)

Bom dia 

O dia segue nublado e cinzento.
Alguns aguaceiros fracos no início da madrugada, mas coisa pouca.
Vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Mammatus (24 Mar 2022 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

A precipitação ocorrida ao início da madrugada rendeu *1.60 mm*.

Agora ambiente tranquilo, céu muito nublado, 12.3°C, vento fraco de E.


----------



## Geopower (24 Mar 2022 às 09:41)

Bom dia.
Início de manhã com céu encoberto. Vento fraco a moderado de Leste.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2022 às 09:55)

Boas
Mínima de 10,7ºC
Agora vai caindo um chuvisco que mal se vê, acumulou até agora 0,2mm.. temperatura nos 12,3ºC com vento quase nulo


----------



## Tufao André (24 Mar 2022 às 10:52)

Bom dia!

Madrugada tranquila, sem chuva a registar, apenas com céu muito nublado.
Destaque para o vento de NE moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes, que já superaram os 40 km/h!
*12,9ºC *


----------



## RStorm (24 Mar 2022 às 11:09)

Tem estado a chuviscar desde o meio da manhã. 
Por enquanto, ainda não me apercebi de quaisquer poeiras na atmosfera


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Mar 2022 às 11:17)

Do rescaldo do dia de ontem, imagens de bonitas de ver dentro de casa ou de um carro, mas não propriamente quando se anda a pé , ainda assim nada como ir prevenido ,

tiradas entra a Parede e Cascais, começou a chover perto de Cascais +- pelas 19:30h, nada de intenso, algum vento,


















por aqui, nada de chuva, vento muito ligeiro e com uns 13,2º e 72% Hr


----------



## RStorm (24 Mar 2022 às 14:25)

Desde a hora de almoço que não chove, mas o céu mantém-se muito nublado. 
Levantou-se vento de SE, soprando em geral fraco.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 15:20)

A precipitação ontem deixou a estações da costa Oeste com valores menores, privilegiando o interior:






A circulação toma agora uma direcção de proveniência claramente de Leste:


Uma cunha de massa de ar de trajecto directo desde o norte de África pode trazer nova invasão de poeiras à Península e incerteza quanto à geração de convecção e precipitação, para amanhã.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 15:24)

Células em movimento rápido desde o Alentejo em direcção à RLC:






Movimento para ONO, atingirá a zona do estuário do Tejo.

ENE 15h30





Nota-se alguma poeira.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 15:33)

Península de Setúbal também na trajectória das células provenientes do Alentejo:


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2022 às 15:39)

a chegar


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2022 às 15:40)

e já chove algo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2022 às 16:27)

A pôr-se jeitoso a sudeste (de Alvalade).




1648139136945 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1648139136925 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (24 Mar 2022 às 16:40)

Encontro-me pela Praça de Espanha e, de repente, começou a chover com alguma intensidade!


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 16:43)

Primeiras células vieram directamente para Alverca e Póvoa. Primeiros pingos às 16:30, com _shelfcloud_.
A mistura com a poeira não está a facilitar a precipitação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2022 às 16:44)

Já pinga. Céu bastante negro para Norte.




1648140186895 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 16:55)

Choveu forte aqui na Póvoa. Temperatura caíu 4,4ºC em poucos minutos.









ESE 16h31





Leste 16h32





NE 16h32


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2022 às 17:02)

Aqui só uns pingos tímidos que nem molha o chão.. voltou as nuvens amareladas da poeira. 
Máxima de 18,7ºC por agora 15,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 17:10)

O aguaceiro rápido e forte rendeu* 1,3 mm* na Escola (Póvoa de Santa Iria) e em Meteo Santa iria; *2,3 mm* em Estacal (Santa Iria) e Vialonga; *3,8 mm* em Calhandriz (Alverca).

Move-se já para Oeste, vai sair pela costa de Sintra/Ericeira.

Atenção agora à massa de células que vem rapidamente do Alentejo:


----------



## LMMS (24 Mar 2022 às 17:11)

Céu a ficar novamente marrom com poeiras, já se nota aqui na Parede.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2022 às 17:26)

por aqui já chegou, chove  em geral fraco ainda mas chove


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 17:32)

Massa imponente de células a dirigir-se para Oeste, Setúbal, não sei se consegue resistir até lá.
Outra linha move-se mais para ONO, também parece difícil a travessia do Tejo.






Chove moderadamente aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2022 às 17:37)

Agora já cai moderada, os modelos principalmente GFS  falharam redondamente para hoje, esta chuva esta bem mais a baixo do previsto.  
 Acumulados 1,0mm até agora


----------



## A ver se chove (24 Mar 2022 às 17:44)

StormRic disse:


> Massa imponente de células a dirigir-se para Oeste, Setúbal, não sei se consegue resistir até lá.
> Outra linha move-se mais para ONO, também parece difícil a travessia do Tejo.
> 
> 
> ...


E as rajadas de vento estão a ganhar força, até parece Inverno


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 17:51)

Já chove pela Arrábida/Setúbal:






Albarquel 17h45


----------



## Mammatus (24 Mar 2022 às 17:54)

Boa tarde,

Chuva fraca, ceu carregado e com tons amarelados devido ao regresso das poeiras.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2022 às 17:55)

Chove bem, acumulados já 3,2mm
13,6ºC


----------



## Tufao André (24 Mar 2022 às 17:56)

De volta a casa, vai chovendo fraco a moderado.
Rajadas de vento por vezes forte de NE.
Descida da temperatura, dos 17ºC para os 13,5ºC!

*1,2 mm*


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 17:59)

O posicionamento do centro de baixa pressão a sul do Algarve introduz aqui para a RLC uma componente de ENE que está a desviar aquela preciosa chuva para sul da Arrábida:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mar 2022 às 18:10)

Ontem o dia acabou com 7,4 mm. Hoje esteve céu pouco nublado, mas a partir das quatro e meia da tarde começou a ficar bem escuro a leste. Entretanto já chove e parece que será por algum tempo. Sigo com 1,8 mm neste momento.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2022 às 18:13)

Vou com 4,0mm neste momento com chuva a variar entre fraco e moderado


----------



## Thomar (24 Mar 2022 às 18:17)

Por aqui o mesmo @miguel, fraco com um breve período moderado. 
Nas estações mais perto de mim Quinta do Anjo com *5,08mm* sendo que 4*mm* nos últimos 45minutos, 
em Brejos de Azeitão *5,33mm* sendo que 4*,5mm* nos últimos 45minutos.,


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2022 às 18:17)

A maior intensidade a passar tangente à Arrábida, sobre Tróia, já vai no mar:






18h12





18h11


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mar 2022 às 18:27)

Por Azeitão cai certinha à cerca de meia-hora ,  acumulado de 3.3mm até ao momento, mas na serra está a chover bem mais  Março segue com 84.4mm  Uma lufada de ar fresco na secura que andava por cá, muito bom


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2022 às 18:31)

Vou com 5,0mm e Março aqui chegou aos 92mm
12,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2022 às 19:18)

por aqui deu 2.8mm, a chuva já parou ainda cai um pingo ou outro em forma de borrifo, ainda vem lá um rabisco final pode ser que chegue aos 3 ao menos


----------



## RStorm (24 Mar 2022 às 19:21)

Tarde de chuva fraca 
Notável aumento de poeiras a partir do meio da tarde.
A suestada enfraqueceu.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2022 às 20:34)

sempre veio a última chuva, neste momento


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2022 às 21:41)

subiu para *5.2mm*


----------



## jamestorm (24 Mar 2022 às 22:07)

mais *4.55 mm* hoje por Alenquer, nada mau...
Março ate seguiu por um caminho melhor do que parecia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2022 às 22:13)

Por aqui não choveu praticamente nada, 1 mm apenas.

Por Lisboa choveu ainda confortavelmente, poças bem consideráveis nas estradas.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2022 às 23:11)

O acumulado do dia ficou em 8,0mm 
Noite fria e com muita poeira voltando aquele nevoa, estão 11,7ºC com vento fraco


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2022 às 00:14)

Boas,
Por Leiria, dia com céu muito nublado e apenas chegaram cá restos que deram para sujar aquilo que já tinha sido lavado com as chuvas dos dias anteriores. 

*0.3mm* acumulados no Aeródromo.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Mar 2022 às 00:14)

Boa noite, 

A precipitação, em geral fraca, ocorrida ao final da tarde rendeu 3.81 mm. De notar a descida da temperatura com a chegada da precipitação.
A poeira regressou, com um notável incremento a partir do meio da tarde, tanto que a precipitação ocorrida posteriormente deixou alguma sujidade nos veículos. 

Extremos: *19.2ºC* / *11.4ºC*
Acumulado diário: *5.41 mm*







Sigo com 12.7ºC, vento fraco de E/NE


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2022 às 04:27)

Últimos três dias:


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2022 às 07:48)

Bom dia.
Voltamos à semana passada. Tempo encoberto e amarelado/poeirento. A temperatura não deverá subir tanto quanto previsto devido às poeiras e à cobertura nebulosa.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Mar 2022 às 09:27)

Bom dia, 
Na Ericeira amanheceu cinzento claro e sem vento. Notei um tom amarelado. Voltaram as poeiras do deserto?


----------



## Tufao André (25 Mar 2022 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

A precipitação de ontem ao final da tarde ainda rendeu *3,5 mm*. 
O acumulado mensal já ultrapassou a média, com uns expressivos *110,2 mm! * E na próxima semana ainda deve cair mais alguma coisa...

A madrugada foi calma, com muita nebulosidade, algum vento de ENE e um aumento considerável das poeiras! 
O céu apresenta uma tonalidade bem mais amarelada e o sol não consegue romper a camada compacta de nuvens altas.

*13,5ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mar 2022 às 13:31)

Boa tarde,
Ontem a chuva ao final da tarde e início da noite ainda rendeu 4,8 mm. 
Entretanto nesta madrugada voltou a chover, mas neste caso foi chuva de barro. Pois é, as poeiras voltaram de novo: ainda que a quantidade não seja sequer semelhante à de uma semana atrás, não deixa de fazer lembrar esse grande evento anómalo. A temperatura, por causa das poeiras, continua algo baixa, mesmo sendo já a uma da tarde.  

O mês segue com 95,8 mm, bem acima da média mensal de março, ainda que continue a ser um valor insuficiente dada a enorme anomalia de precipitação em meses anteriores. O ano hidrológico prévio a março nem sequer 200 mm tinha de acumulado, e se não chover nada de relevante no resto da primavera este ano hidrológico corre o risco de ser o mais seco de sempre.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2022 às 14:30)

Dia mais agradável, estão 18,3ºC o sol a querer furar e esta muito menos poeiras do que estava ao inicio da manhã..


----------



## LMMS (25 Mar 2022 às 14:32)

LMMS disse:


> Céu a ficar novamente marrom com poeiras, já se nota aqui na Parede.



Cá está a prova dos 9!
O Algodão não engana, podia não ser muito percetível, mas quando disse que já se notava a poeira na Parede às 17:11, a estação na Cidadela em Cascais já registava valor laranja às 17:00 de 64 ug/m3!
Isto é que é ter olho!!


----------



## DaniFR (25 Mar 2022 às 14:34)

Por Coimbra, alguns chuviscos de manhã, chuva de lama. 

Isto está bom é para as lavagens auto.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2022 às 16:49)

StormRic disse:


> Células em movimento rápido desde o Alentejo em direcção à RLC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já pinga. Céu bastante negro para Norte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LMMS disse:


> Cá está a prova dos 9!
> O Algodão não engana, podia não ser muito percetível, mas quando disse que já se notava a poeira na Parede às 17:11, a estação na Cidadela em Cascais já registava valor laranja às 17:00 de 64 ug/m3!
> Isto é que é ter olho!!




Primeira detecção visual foi às 15h30 na Póvoa de Santa Iria, pela vista para Leste até à lezíria e a coloração que as células em aproximação já tinham.

Numa saída às 16h00 o avanço das células foi rápido e vinha já envolvido na massa de poeiras que aliás limitou a apenas  cerca de 1 a 2 mm a precipitação esperada:

16:00





16:09





16:14





16:28:14





16:28:43





16:28:59


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2022 às 18:51)

Mais una pingos de lama agora ao final da tarde, acumulado do dia 0,6mm 
16,6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2022 às 10:30)

Bom dia com nuvens altas não previstas, modelos a flopar de novo.


----------



## RStorm (26 Mar 2022 às 17:33)

Boa tarde 

Ontem e hoje foram novamente dias com muita poeira em suspensão 
O céu tem se apresentado com alguma nebulosidade e não choveu mais desde quinta. 
O vento tem predominado de NE e em geral muito fraco.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2022 às 10:36)

Boas
Mínima de 11,1ºC
Agora um sol tímido com temperatura de 16,3ºC e vento quase nulo


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2022 às 15:26)

Mantém-se um céu encoberto por Cirrostratus, que deixa ver o sol mas parece ainda estar com conteúdo de poeiras significativo.
Algumas nuvens médias.

Ontem ainda choveu pingos isolados aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, cerca das 17h00, com um céu bastante ameaçador em parte pelo contraste da iluminação de um sol baixo e brilhante.
Os pingos trouxeram mais umas manchas de poeira.

NE 16:54





ONO 16:53





N 16:58





NE 16:58





N 17:16





NO 18:27





O 18:26


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mar 2022 às 19:15)

Sem dúvida que ainda se notam as poeiras hoje, sempre a alterar as previsões.

Mesmo assim, estava pelo Seixal e às vezes marcava 23ºC. Apenas o 6º dia do mês acima da média por Lisboa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mar 2022 às 01:13)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ontem e hoje foram dias bastante amenos e primaveris, o oposto do que tem acontecido nos últimos tempos. O carro por volta das três da tarde marcava 21ºC pela zona, uma temperatura típica desta altura do ano, e a totalidade das estações amadoras à volta registou máximas superiores a 20ºC. Mesmo esta noite está a ser extremamente amena, diria até mais quente que muitas noites de junho. As poeiras, bem como as nuvens altas, tornaram o céu meio esbranquiçado nestes dias e mal se viu o sol. 

Entretanto o tempo mudou de forma brusca. A depressão que trará instabilidade nos próximos dias aproximou-se e já trouxe consigo nebulosidade média-baixa. Continua bem ameno, contudo...


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2022 às 08:24)

Bom dia

Ontem foi mais um dia poeirento e com alguma nebulosidade, especialmente a partir da tarde.
Temperatura algo abafada e o vento rodou para SE, soprando por vezes moderado.

Hoje o dia acorda com algumas virgas nos arredores e novamente amarelado devido às poeiras. Vamos lá a ver o que temos hoje


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2022 às 11:18)

Boas
Mínima de 13,8ºC
Agora estão 18,2ºC e algumas nuvens mais a Oeste, a ver se logo consigo ver alguma chuva


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 14:07)

Boa tarde.
De manhã era visível alguma virga no céu, como já foi aqui relatado.
Mantém-se o céu poeirento mas não tanto como ontem.
*20,7°C* neste momento.
Os modelos apostam numa noite instável, vamos ver.


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Mar 2022 às 14:32)

Vamos ver se dá alguma coisa....


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2022 às 15:29)

O tempo tem alternado entre períodos nublados e soalheiros.
O vento tem soprado moderado de S-SE.


----------



## Northern Lights (28 Mar 2022 às 15:32)

Sinceramente não acredito que venha nada nas próximas horas.
Está tudo tão... estável 
20ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2022 às 15:37)

Tenho esperança a partir do final da tarde…mas receio mais uma vez que seja só precipitação sem trovoada. Está um ambiente abafado e nublado. 22,3°C no Montijo com algumas rajadas de vento moderadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 16:00)

Northern Lights disse:


> Sinceramente não acredito que venha nada nas próximas horas.
> Está tudo tão... estável
> 20ºC.


Basta olhar para o céu para verificar que a atmosfera está instável. Aliás, a presença de virga hoje de manhã é indicador disso mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 16:30)

TiagoLC disse:


> Basta olhar para o céu para verificar que a atmosfera está instável. Aliás, a presença de virga hoje de manhã é indicador disso mesmo.



Está bastante difícil de a precipitação chegar ao solo, apesar de todo o aparato de ecos de radar, ainda não há acumulados em todo o território:







Talvez o que vem daquela zona de Santiago do Cacém/Grândola traga os primeiros pingos.
É de notar que a previsão de hoje, para hoje, do IPMA baixou para "possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos":






Actualização: *0,3 mm* em Santiago do Cacém e Grândola.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 16:35)

StormRic disse:


> Está bastante difícil de a precipitação chegar ao solo, apesar de todo o aparato de ecos de radar, ainda não há acumulados em todo o território:


As poeiras podem estar a interferir. De qualquer das formas, os modelos só davam bons acumulados a partir do anoitecer. Os carros por aqui estão sujos de lama, deve ter chuviscado de manhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 17:25)

Está a chuviscar bem por aqui. 
*20,6°C*.
Vento moderado com rajadas de norte.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Mar 2022 às 17:52)

Olhando para o perfil vertical, nota-se que há um nível mais húmido ali entre os 600/650 hPa, que corresponderá à nebulosidade média/alta que se observa e ao sinal que vemos no radar, mas a pouca precipitação eventualmente gerada evapora-se até chegar ao solo pois a atmosfera abaixo desse nível está muito seca.






Amanhã, a história é diferente, com um perfil bastante mais húmido em toda a troposfera, e alguma instabilidade, que trarão aguaceiros e possivelmente trovoadas, assim haja forçamento suficiente, como esperado.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2022 às 18:04)

Ambiente interessante e abafado…


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2022 às 18:10)

por aqui igual, céu já mudou de cores também para nublado, nada de pingos ainda, mas também já esperava que se houvesse algum acumulado seria só à noite


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2022 às 18:38)

uns pingos neste momento


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 18:54)

Começou a pingar em Lisboa, Olivais.
Céu mais carregado e com ar de chuva a Oeste/Sudoeste.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2022 às 19:17)

Cortinas de precipitação a oeste.


----------



## Geopower (28 Mar 2022 às 19:39)

Final de tarde com céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco de NE.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril


----------



## Marco pires (28 Mar 2022 às 20:10)

As imagens de satélite não mostram nada de interessante, pelo contrário parece estar a limpar.
Valente fiasco tendo em conta o que estava previsto, mas nada que não me admire


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 20:33)

Marco pires disse:


> As imagens de satélite não mostram nada de interessante, pelo contrário parece estar a limpar.
> Valente fiasco tendo em conta o que estava previsto, mas nada que não me admire


O que estava previsto especificamente? Fiasco ou análise incorreta dos modelos? Em Lisboa e arredores já chuviscou (não estava previsto mais para a manhã e tarde) e já temos bons acumulados no alentejo.
Não se vê nada no satélite porque as células ainda se vão formar...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 21:18)

E do nada temos aguaceiros moderados a fortes na AML:


----------



## Marco pires (28 Mar 2022 às 21:27)

TiagoLC disse:


> O que estava previsto especificamente? Fiasco ou análise incorreta dos modelos? Em Lisboa e arredores já chuviscou (não estava previsto mais para a manhã e tarde) e já temos bons acumulados no alentejo.
> Não se vê nada no satélite porque as células ainda se vão formar...


*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos e dispersos a partir da manhã,
aumentando de intensidade a partir da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada a partir da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (até 25 km/h) a predominar do quadrante leste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

a partir da manhã? nada.
aumentando de intensidade? nem caiu nada a partir da manhã, muito menos aumentar de intensidade.
trovoada?  onde?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (28 Mar 2022 às 21:30)

Marco pires disse:


> *GRANDE LISBOA:*
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos e dispersos a partir da manhã,
> aumentando de intensidade a partir da tarde.
> ...


As pessoas não sabem esperar começa logo tudo com o fiasco, calma...


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2022 às 21:33)

Alguns pingos de lama no final da tarde. De resto, tudo muito calmo.
Vamos ver como corre a noite.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2022 às 21:37)

Incrível formação repentina de aguaceiros nas redondezas.

Por agora bastante abafado, 18,4ºC e algumas pingas...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 21:39)

Marco pires disse:


> a partir da manhã? nada.
> aumentando de intensidade? nem caiu nada a partir da manhã, muito menos aumentar de intensidade.
> trovoada? onde?



"Possibilidade de *aguaceiros fracos e dispersos* a partir da manhã,":
*Disperso*​1. espalhado; disseminado
2. separado; dividido
*Fraco*​1. que não tem força; que não tem energia física; débil
2. franzino; sem robustez
*Possibilidade*​1. qualidade do que pode realizar-se; eventualidade
2. aquilo que pode acontecer; alternativa; caso

Choveu fraco durante a tarde em várias freguesias da Grande Lisboa.



Marco pires disse:


> aumentando de intensidade? nem caiu nada a partir da manhã, muito menos aumentar de intensidade.


Pode ser tardio mas o que está a acontecer agora? Ora verifica o radar.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 21:40)

Notável geração rápida de células na zona "quente" da boca do estuário do Tejo:










Também se nota um fortalecimento dos ecos que já se moviam lentamente na Região Oeste e vale do Tejo.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (28 Mar 2022 às 21:40)

Boa noite 
Chove bem por Almada


----------



## Mammatus (28 Mar 2022 às 21:41)

Boas,

A noite está abafada para a época, já caíram alguns pingos.

18.3ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mar 2022 às 21:43)

Boa noite,
Depois de um dia "meio estranho", com o céu muito nublado, um tempo abafado de trovoada e muita luminosidade (bem como umas pingas de lama ao meio da tarde), começou agora a chover. Parece que, de repente, a instabilidade despontou, e começaram a formar-se células de precipitação. 
Ainda é pouca coisa, mas tendo em conta o ritmo de formação é provável que ainda chova bem nesta noite. Sendo um evento convectivo está tudo em jogo, até o autêntico fiasco!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 21:50)

Há quem vá apanhar uma boa molha na Baixa de Lisboa. Na zona de Torres Vedras também acumula já bem.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 21:56)

Cumulus de base alta. Cortina de chuva há 15 minutos:




Neste momento chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## Mammatus (28 Mar 2022 às 21:57)

Começa a acumular


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 22:03)

TiagoLC disse:


> Cumulus de base alta. Cortina de chuva há 15 minutos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lindo!

DEA em Torres vedras há 10 minutos atrás.

Entretanto estas células na boca do Tejo parecem ter dificuldade em aguentar-se.
Em Alcochete na continuação daquela linha as células parecem querer intensificar-se, talvez apanhe aqui na Póvoa alguma coisa.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 22:17)

*1 mm* já cá canta. Continua a chover fraco. As células não parecem lidar bem com o relevo da margem norte do Tejo.


----------



## Mammatus (28 Mar 2022 às 22:17)

Entretanto parou, 0.20 mm


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 22:35)

TiagoLC disse:


> *1 mm* já cá canta. Continua a chover fraco. As células não parecem lidar bem com o relevo da margem norte do Tejo.


1 a 2 mm de Oeiras a Cascais.
1,5 mm na Praça de Espanha. Claro que há algumas estações com registo defeituoso, mas já são habituais.

Mas a linha em movimento lento parece consolidar-se:









Aliás, está quase estacionária


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 22:45)

Parou de chover por aqui. Céu a limpar a sul.
Durante as próximas horas mais aguaceiros deverão surgir 'do nada'.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 22:45)

Trovoada ao largo do Cabo da Roca, mas a 80/100 Km.
É na mesma linha das células de Torres Vedras.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mar 2022 às 22:46)

Mammatus disse:


> Entretanto parou, 0.20 mm


E tens sorte, já que por aqui foram uns redondos 0,1 mm. 

Que grande rega!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 22:51)

2,3 mm em Sacavém, começa a pingar aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.

Acumulados também dessa ordem entre Torres Vedras e a costa oeste.

3,3 mm em Cascais; 3,6 mm Monte Estoril; 4,6 mm Alvide.

Está nas encostas sul da Serra de Sintra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mar 2022 às 22:59)

Modelo WFR nem sequer dava chuva para Lisboa hoje, só mesmo a partir da noite. São (e serão) aguaceiros de sul para norte, na bacia do Tejo com pico pelas 5h da manhã, depois a rotação altera bruscamente de norte para sul durante a manhã, que brincadeira 

Temos um campo de baixas pressões tão vasto que algumas células podem mesmo ficar estagnadas em certas localidades. Por enquanto, o núcleo está a SO de Sagres.

Por aqui já chove


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mar 2022 às 23:03)

StormRic disse:


> 4,6 mm Alvide


Isso é onde?
Por aqui foi um dia bem abafado, e não caiu nada do céu, mas também não era certo que chovesse


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 23:07)

Às 18:00 utc (19h) a análise definia duas linhas de instabilidade, uma delas é a que efectivamente veio a atingir a AML:









N_Fig disse:


> Isso é onde?
> Por aqui foi um dia bem abafado, e não caiu nada do céu, mas também não era certo que chovesse



Alvide é entre Cascais e Alcabideche.

Todo o conjunto de linhas de instabilidade está a avolumar-se e aparecem esporadicamente algumas células com ecos amarelos, mas de curta duração:






Já chove e acumula na linha da Póvoa/Santa Iria.


----------



## A ver se chove (28 Mar 2022 às 23:09)

Por Santa Iria começa a chover com alguma intensidade, o vento é praticamente nulo e a temperatura bastante agradável


----------



## Geopower (28 Mar 2022 às 23:14)

Chuva fraca em Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 23:16)

Movimento para NNO, a norte de Sesimbra e ao largo do Meco:


----------



## Tufao André (28 Mar 2022 às 23:20)

Boa noite,

Confirmo por aqui uma boa noite de chuva desde as 21h30 aprox. 
Vai variando bastante de intensidade, mas tem sido certinha e com curtas pausas!  
Sem actividade eléctrica a registar por enquanto...

Ambiente abafado, 16°C e vento fraco/nulo


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 23:24)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso é onde?
> Por aqui foi um dia bem abafado, e não caiu nada do céu, mas também não era certo que chovesse



Começa a haver acção de corrente de norte no litoral e as linhas de células não avançam mais. Ficaram pelo Pombal, não parecem chegar sequer a Coimbra/Figueira.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Mar 2022 às 23:31)

Agora uma pausa na chuva e um acumulado de *1,3 mm*.

O céu quer limpar, mas parece que vêm mais células de sul/sueste! Observo boas curtinas de precipitação a leste, nordeste e norte


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2022 às 23:35)

3,4mm em Caneças. 
Só falta mesmo a trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2022 às 23:37)

Linha de aguaceiros da margem sul a aproximar-se:




Um relâmpagozinho, por favor!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 23:43)

Bons acumulados aqui por "casa" (margem ocidental do estuário do Tejo nas zona dos Mouchões):

3,1 mm: Vialonga
2,0 mm: Escola Póvoa Santa Iria
2,9 mm: Meteo Santa Iria
2,3 mm : Estacal (Santa Iria)
3,3 mm: Sacavém


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2022 às 23:46)

por aqui também chove


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2022 às 23:58)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui também chove



É a mesma linha de células que passa aqui na Póvoa.






Últimas 24 horas do radar de Coruche:


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2022 às 23:59)

acumulado de hoje *3.2mm*


----------



## Mammatus (29 Mar 2022 às 00:09)

Mammatus disse:


> Entretanto parou, 0.20 mm


Acabou por ser esse o acumulado do dia.

Extremos: *23.4ºC* / *13.8ºC*

Sigo com 15.9ºC, vento fraco de N/NE.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 00:15)

E volta a chover moderado. 
O vento acalmou.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 00:21)

TiagoLC disse:


> E volta a chover moderado.
> O vento acalmou.



Parece ser a última linha de acitvidade vinda de SSE.
Aqui acabou de passar uma célula forte tangencialmente, direita a Alverca. Esta células têm aparecido aqui e ali ao longo da lenta progressão destas linhas para norte, enquanto a corrente de norte vai empurrando e estreitando toda esta zona de precipitação através do deslocamento do bordo norte para sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 00:47)

A zona oeste do concelho de Oeiras levou com a parte mais forte desta linha de aguaceiros. Acumulados à volta dos 2/3 mm. Por aqui passou de raspão. Apenas *0,8 mm*.
Tudo calmo. A ver se chove mais qualquer coisa de madrugada.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2022 às 00:50)

Aqui nada de nada, ontem 0,0mm e não acredito sequer que tenha grande coisa hoje 
Noite amena 16,4ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Mammatus (29 Mar 2022 às 00:54)

StormRic disse:


> Movimento para NNO, a norte de Sesimbra e ao largo do Meco:


Com excepção a esta cédula que passou na zona de Sesimbra/Meco, a Península de Setúbal tem estado por enquanto a ver navios.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Mar 2022 às 01:00)

uau, isto tem sido um festival de chuva e trovoada lol

0,0mm


----------



## jamestorm (29 Mar 2022 às 01:05)

Está agora a chuviscar por aqui...vamos ver. Ontem nem um pingo.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 01:06)

Península de Setúbal já a produzir mais células:




O AROME tem acertado em cheio na previsão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2022 às 01:13)

Tive a sorte de apanhar um aguaceiro pouco antes da meia-noite, dos poucos que realmente atingiram a região. 1,3 mm acumulados ontem, e não espero nada de especial nas próximas horas...


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 01:16)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> não espero nada de especial nas próximas horas...


De certeza?


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2022 às 01:23)

relâmpagos a norte!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2022 às 01:29)

TiagoLC disse:


> De certeza?


Parece que falei cedo demais... ou não.  

Edit: chuva intensa agora mesmo.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2022 às 01:33)

e volta a chover aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 01:34)

Marco pires disse:


> uau, isto tem sido um festival de chuva e trovoada lol


Vá, repete essa frase outra vez.


----------



## Tufao André (29 Mar 2022 às 01:35)

Após a meia noite, mais um aguaceiro moderado a contribuir com mais 0,5 mm.
Vai pingado novamente graças a mais um aguaceiro vindo da margem sul 

Temperatura em queda: 14,2°C


----------



## Mammatus (29 Mar 2022 às 01:41)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Parece que falei cedo demais... ou não.
> 
> Edit: chuva intensa agora mesmo.


Com efeito, o movimento é para NO, mais do que certo que iria passar por aí.

Estão a surgir aguaceiros nas redondezas, agora é esperar que passe por aqui um eco amarelo, ou coisa que o valha.  

Infelizmente os compromissos profissionais não se compadecem com os anseios dos meteoloucos, assim sendo vou descansar, quiçá ao som dela...


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 01:51)

Relâmpago a sul agora mesmo. 
Vem desta linha:


----------



## Mammatus (29 Mar 2022 às 01:53)

olha a minha vontade foi concedida e com um trovão hahaha


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2022 às 01:54)

Trovão intenso há instantes! Abanou por completo a casa!!! 
Continua a chover, mas de forma mais branda. 3,6 mm hoje


----------



## Tufao André (29 Mar 2022 às 01:55)

Chuva mais moderada por aqui e ouvi o trovão também de sul!


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2022 às 01:56)

Relâmpago para Sudoeste! Chove intensamente.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Mar 2022 às 01:56)

mais um


----------



## LMMS (29 Mar 2022 às 01:56)

Ouve-se aqui na Parede trovoada!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 01:56)

E vai mais um! Este já ouvi bem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2022 às 01:56)

Outro trovão agora mesmo, desta vez mais fraco!


----------



## LMMS (29 Mar 2022 às 02:00)

Ora aqui estão eles!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 02:01)

AndréFrade disse:


> Relâmpago para Sudoeste! Chove intensamente.





Mammatus disse:


> mais um





LMMS disse:


> Ouve-se aqui na Parede trovoada!





TiagoLC disse:


> E vai mais um! Este já ouvi bem.





Charneca Mundial disse:


> Outro trovão agora mesmo, desta vez mais fraco!



A noite está a ficar animada!


----------



## Tufao André (29 Mar 2022 às 02:06)

LMMS disse:


> Ora aqui estão eles!


Foi bem visível esse segundo relâmpago, seguido de trovão, registado perto de Oeiras!


----------



## LMMS (29 Mar 2022 às 02:07)

Começou a cair forte aqui na Parede!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 02:12)

E outro! Cada vez mais perto. Por pouco não apanhei. 

Vejo as cortinas de chuva.


----------



## Tufao André (29 Mar 2022 às 02:13)

O vento aumenta repentinamente de intensidade e mais um trovão!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 02:14)

Hoje a margem sul, área de Almada, já tem bons acumulados:







Trafaria:


----------



## Marco pires (29 Mar 2022 às 02:15)

alguma pouca chuva por aqui, deu para apagar o pó, talvez não tenha dado para lavar o carro.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 02:20)

Típico ataque de SSE à "Costa do Sol" (relembra-me as vistas de Carcavelos):


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 02:21)

A linha ainda não chegou cá. Estacionou em cima do Tejo. Está a gostar da humidade do rio.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Mar 2022 às 02:22)

de novo a chover, agora com intensidade, trovoada é que não há meio


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 02:29)

Enfraqueceu aqui por cima. A linha de Cascais está a levar em cheio. Estações já entre os 7 e os 10 mm.
Chove moderado. *3,5 mm* acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 04:19)

A linha de instabilidade reduziu agora a actividade na região de Lisboa e Oeste; aumentou no interior a norte do Tejo, na cordilheira central.
Uma célula forte a caminho de Santarém. Ainda nascem células pela zona de Setúbal.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 05:52)

Imagens captadas ao fim da tarde de ontem, na zona oriental de Lisboa/Sacavém:

OSO, 17:15:35





Oeste, 17:24:07





17:24:18





ENE, 19:17:13





Leste, 19:17:31





Acumulados neste evento, até esta hora em que a precipitação terminou, aqui na zona:

Alverca/Calhandriz: 5,3 mm ontem + 3,8 mm hoje = *9,1 mm*
Vialonga: 3,8 mm +5,8 mm = *9,6 mm*
Póvoa de Santa Iria (Escola): 2,3 mm + 4,1 mm = *6,4 mm*
Meteo Santa Iria: 4,2 mm + 3,3 mm = *7,5 mm*
Estacal (Santa Iria): 3,8 mm + 3,1 mm = *6,9 mm*
Sacavém: 3,3 mm + 3,8 mm = *7,1 mm*


----------



## Thomar (29 Mar 2022 às 06:07)

Bom impressionante o que choveu por aqui, nada!!! 
Caíram algumas gotas ontem por volta das 7h da manhã, e mais umas gotas às 18h e poderão ter caído mais umas gotas depois da meia noite. Vou mesmo de ter de lavar o carro, está cheio de lama...


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2022 às 10:13)

Não evento por aqui, nem uma pinga.... enfim resta aguardar e agora bastante tempo ao que parece, este mês foi bom mas nada de extraordinário aqui, nem chegou aos 100mm, ficou nos 95mm. 
Mínima 13,7ºC
Agora céu nublado com 16ºC


----------



## Aine (29 Mar 2022 às 10:14)

Bom dia,

por volta das 2h00 da manhã choveu com muita intensidade e ouvi 2 belos trovões.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 10:41)

Bom dia.
*4,6 mm* acumulados. Foi no concelho de Cascais onde choveu mais. Acumulados entre os 10 e os 15 mm. Muito bom!
O aquecimento diurno vai ajudar na formação de aguaceiros durante a tarde, mas desta vez teremos a ação da brisa marítima que impedirá que chova junto ao litoral. Vamos ver.


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Mar 2022 às 11:08)

Uns "apontamentos" do dia de ontem, entre Carcavelos e Boca do Inferno, de referir uma grande diferença entre o que mostra o radar e o que efectivamente chove, na direcção de Cascais apanhei alguns pingos grossos, não molhou sequer o chão, mas já no regresso ao carro ai já apanhei alguma chuva desde o Estoril até casa onde prolongou até meio da noite, pouco intensa, mas certinha.

















isto já pela Boca do Inferno, que começou a organizar-se e que viria a dar origem a chuva que apanhei no regresso ao carro,


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2022 às 11:28)

Bom dia,
Depois daquele segundo trovão, não ouvi mais nenhum, no entanto ouvi relatos, esta manhã, de que trovejou também por volta das quatro da manhã. Ainda não fui confirmar (estava a dormir bem e não ouvi nada), mas o que é certo é que choveu por essa hora.  

O evento por aqui nem foi mau: 3,8 mm de madrugada e 5,1 mm no evento. O mês segue com um acumulado de 105,2 mm, acima da média mas ainda assim insuficiente para acabar com a seca e longe dos valores de marços realmente chuvosos.  

Entretanto o céu continua meio nublado e o tempo ainda está ameno. Digo "ainda" porque no final desta semana estará um pouquinho mais frio do que agora...


----------



## Mammatus (29 Mar 2022 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

1.30 mm de acumulado ate ao momento.

A linha de Cascais foi a mais beneficiada com os aguaceiros da noite/madrugada.

Vamos ver o que o aquecimento diurno nos reserva para o período vespertino.

Sigo com 17.3ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Thomar (29 Mar 2022 às 13:05)

Acabou de se formar uma célula em cima da Serra da Arrábida, com uma descarga entre-nuvens (eu ouvi)!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 13:12)

Thomar disse:


> Acabou de se formar uma célula em cima da Serra da Arrábida, com uma descarga entre-nuvens (eu ouvi)!


Oh @miguel conta coisas pá!


----------



## Thomar (29 Mar 2022 às 13:34)

Já se ouviu mais um trovão, desta vez mais longe, a célula está ao largo de Troia.


----------



## RStorm (29 Mar 2022 às 13:35)

Boa tarde 

Aguaceiros durante a noite/madrugada, que ainda regaram bem 
Não me apercebi de qualquer trovoada, o sono era pesado 

Por agora, céu muito nublado e vento nulo. Nasceu um pipoca por cima da Arrábida  

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto da tarde, mas para já parece-me que o evento está a ser abaixo do previsto...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2022 às 13:39)

Aine disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> por volta das 2h00 da manhã choveu com muita intensidade e ouvi 2 belos trovões.



Boas ,
Acordei bem assustado ,que chuva incrível.
14 mm por aqui.
Na estação de Pai do Vento registou 18 mm.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2022 às 13:44)

Aqui em Setúbal não ouvi nada! E nem choveu nada...sigo com 0,0mm e 19°C


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2022 às 13:47)

por aqui 1.6mm depois da meia noite, por enquanto nada, vê se uns aguaceiros a desenvolverem se para o interior, mas por aqui estou com nuvens altas/médias....


----------



## Marco pires (29 Mar 2022 às 13:58)

Aquilo é que foi uma barrigada de chuva ontem á noite lol
Deu para apagar o pó e pouco mais.
Fiasco total mas nada que não se esperasse, bastava ver o satélite


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 14:02)

@david 6 tens vista para esta linha de células?




Com o avançar da tarde as células vão continuar a pipocar.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2022 às 14:10)

Agora sim ouvi um trovão


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2022 às 14:15)

TiagoLC disse:


> @david 6 tens vista para esta linha de células?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




consigo ver mas nem parece nada de outro mundo


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2022 às 14:18)

Em Caneças ainda rendeu 8,0mm. (3,4mm ontem e 4,6mm hoje).
Hoje já não deve acumular mais nada.

O céu está encoberto e não parece haver margem para desenvolvimentos. Até porque o vento já está de NO.
Temperatura nos 14,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2022 às 14:23)

Ja ouvi para cima de 15 trovões algo distantes...


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Mar 2022 às 14:33)

miguel disse:


> Ja ouvi para cima de 15 trovões algo distantes...



Vai caçar Miguel


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 14:43)

Chuvisca por aqui. Bom desenvolvimento a N/NO.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 14:59)

david 6 disse:


> consigo ver mas nem parece nada de outro mundo
> 
> Ver anexo 1335



O que é aquilo na base da nuvem do lado direito? 

Esse grupo de células continua o movimento geral Norte-Sul, mas a actividade não quer nada com o litoral:


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 15:09)

Perfeitamente visível a linha da brisa marítima. Avança lentamente para leste:


----------



## Mammatus (29 Mar 2022 às 15:25)

TiagoLC disse:


> Perfeitamente visível a linha da brisa marítima. Avança lentamente para leste:


Vai aniquilar as condições favoráveis à convecção.

O sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens, ambiente algo abafado, 19.1ºC
O vento já rodou para NW.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 15:40)

Mammatus disse:


> Vai aniquilar as condições favoráveis à convecção.


Sim, é o normal nestas situações. Enquanto vai limpando no litoral, no interior as células continuarão a pipocar.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 15:58)

Mammatus disse:


> Vai aniquilar as condições favoráveis à convecção.
> 
> O sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens, ambiente algo abafado, 19.1ºC
> O vento já rodou para NW.





TiagoLC disse:


> Sim, é o normal nestas situações. Enquanto vai limpando no litoral, no interior as células continuarão a pipocar.



E já estão a "pipocar" na margem esquerda do Tejo e subindo pelo vale do Zêzere:


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2022 às 15:58)

StormRic disse:


> O que é aquilo na base da nuvem do lado direito?


não vi nada de especial

agora vai surgindo mais para o meu lado mas por enquanto sem me afetar, o que está mais perto está meh, não passa de um bocado cinza a visão, mas vou estar atento


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 16:20)

Trovoada em Santarém/Almeirim. Vai para sul, direita a Coruche:


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2022 às 16:25)

StormRic disse:


> Trovoada em Santarém/Almeirim. Vai para sul, direita a Coruche:



ouvi 2 trovões agora


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2022 às 16:43)

e vai passar a leste


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mar 2022 às 17:22)

O evento deu menos de 10 mm por Belas, como esperado. 

Que belas pipocas pelo interior!

Por aqui o sol já espreita! Que venha a nortada.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 17:29)

A brisa marítima a varrer o litoral e a alargar um corredor empurrando a convecção cada vez mais para o interior, na RLC:






Lamarosa, entre Coruche e Fazendas de Almeirim mas um pouco mais para o interior, recebeu 10 mm em menos de 25 minutos.
Há vários acumulados mais a norte curtos mas intensos.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 17:55)

O que foi possível ver das células do Ribatejo/Alentejo (Coruche)

ENE 15:34:56





Leste 15:34:41





ESE/SE 15:44:01





A nortada varreu quase tudo da RLC para o interior. Nas serras da cordilheira central e Beira Litoral as células ainda são pujantes.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2022 às 18:19)

Este evento ainda deu para matar saudades do som dos trovões, porque em precipitação aqui foi uma nulidade 0,0mm
 Máxima hoje 21,6ºC acima do previsto 
 Agora estão 19,3ºC com vento quase nulo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2022 às 18:44)

Neste evento o AROME acertou em cheio na previsão e o ECMWF falhou redondamente.  Ainda chuviscou ao início da tarde, mas depois veio a nortada e puxou tudo para leste. Há algum tempo que não via torres de trovoada e deu para matar saudades - ainda que as que se formaram não foram nada de especiais.  

Sigo com o mesmo acumulado de há umas horas, e acho que o acumulado mensal está praticamente terminado. Março acabará sendo um mês frio e chuvoso, mas nada de outro mundo quanto à chuva.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Mar 2022 às 23:10)

Aqui no Alto concelho de Alenquer hoje rendeu mais *8.55 mm* (netatmo). Nada mau este mês de Março. Que venha um Abril bem regado!


----------



## RStorm (29 Mar 2022 às 23:22)

Boa noite 

O céu limpou gradualmente a partir do meio da tarde e não houve mais nada, apenas a típica imagem primaveril, com as cumulunimbus a desfilar no horizonte a leste 
O vento rodou para NW e aumentou de intensidade, causando um bom arrefecimento. 

Não fosse a chuva da madrugada, que ainda chegou a regar bem, e diria que este evento tinha sido um completo fiasco aqui na zona


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2022 às 00:14)

A célula a norte de Coruche, vista da Póvoa de Santa Iria:













Células a SE/SSE, Palmela e Alcácer:












Sobre a Póvoa:


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2022 às 00:19)

Boa noite,
Por Leiria, apenas choveu qualquer coisa durante a passada madrugada, mas foi tão pouco que nem deu para lavar os carros como deve de ser. Muitas nuvens durante todo o dia e durante a tarde a nortada intensificou-se e afastou todas as possibilidades de haver instabilidade junto ao litoral. 
Ontem, dia tranquilo e agradável. Estive na Praia da Vieira e o mar estava calmo, bem como o vento, algo raro por aquelas bandas. Deixo uma foto:


----------



## Aine (30 Mar 2022 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

hoje temos um dia de céu azul e vento. A temperatura pareçe-me algo fresca a entrar pela janela.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2022 às 10:43)

Em Caneças, vento moderado a forte de NO.
Rajada máxima de 72,1km/h às 9h23.

Mínima de 9,9ºC.
Por agora 12,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2022 às 10:45)

Boas
Mínima de 12,2ºC
Agora sol com 17,2ºC e vento fraco quase nulo.
 Tenho de ir lavar o carro que chuva foi 0 estes dias e o carro já mudou de cor.


----------



## Pisfip (30 Mar 2022 às 13:06)

Boa tarde a todos,
O dia começou com céu limpo mas rapidamente foi ficando encoberto novamente.
Não houve registo de qualquer precipitação nos últimos dias.
Atualmente seguimos com 16 graus, e vento forte mas não constante.


----------



## Tufao André (30 Mar 2022 às 17:40)

Boa tarde,

Tirando a chuva durante a madrugada de ontem, o resto do dia não trouxe mais nada. *1,5 mm *foi o acumulado registado. Cerca de 3 mm foi o que trouxe a instabilidade, mas noutros locais relativamente próximos foi um bocado maior! O normal nestas situações...

Hoje o destaque vai para a nortada forte e descida da temperatura!
Apenas *15,5ºC* de máxima, 11ºC de mínima e várias rajadas acima de 60 km/h, sendo a máxima até ao momento de *62,3 km/h*!
Periodos de céu nublado com abertas e sem chuva.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2022 às 18:00)

Tufao André disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tirando a chuva durante a madrugada de ontem, o resto do dia não trouxe mais nada. *1,5 mm *foi o acumulado registado. Cerca de 3 mm foi o que trouxe a instabilidade, mas noutros locais relativamente próximos foi um bocado maior! O normal nestas situações...
> 
> ...



Dia excelente para produção de energia eólica pela Região Oeste.
Daqui vêem-se as eólicas viradas a NO a trabalhar em pleno.

Rajadas na zona alta da Póvoa vão frequentemente acima dos 50 Km/h, nas esquinas desta zona de prédios altos é complicado não perder o equilíbrio, há picos súbitos na casa dos 60 Km/h.

Meteo Santa Iria teve uma temperatura mínima de *11,7ºC* às 7h30 e máxima de *17,3ºC *às 16h40, mantendo-se a temperatura num "planalto" próximo dos 17,0ºC desde as 13h40.
O local é relativamente protegido da nortada, mesmo assim atingiu os 34 Km/h de rajada.
A estação de referência continua com um funcionamento intermitente (Escola: deve haver zelo excessivo em desligar o servidor). Também estando pouco exposta, mesmo assim a rajada máxima ao nascer do sol chegou aos 50 Km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2022 às 19:40)

Boa tarde,
Dia bastante ventoso e com muitas nuvens em Leiria. No entanto, nos momentos em que o vento acalmava e o sol aparecia, aquecia bem. 
Ambiente de primavera, as árvores vão dando o ar de sua graça rapidamente. Exemplo disso são os plátanos:





Céu a ficar gradualmente mais nublado com o passar do dia:


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mar 2022 às 20:59)

A Chover bem aqui em S. Martnho do Porto!


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2022 às 21:03)

De facto bastante ventoso hoje, mas finalmente deu para ver o céu azul.

A frente oclusa desta madrugada e manhã não deverá subir muito o acumulado mensal. Varia entre* 130 e 160 mm* em Belas, muito bom! Rio Jamor tem um bom fluxo.

Março de facto incomum, apenas 4 dias acima dos 20 graus. As normais entre Março e Abril não mudam muito, pelo que este cenário vai continuar.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2022 às 21:40)

Por Caneças tem estado a chuviscar, mas sem acumulação. O vento acalmou.

Máxima de 13,8C.


----------



## RStorm (30 Mar 2022 às 21:42)

Boa noite 

O dia apresentou-se fresco e parcialmente nublado com boas abertas. 
O vento soprou em geral moderado de NW, com rajadas durante a tarde. 
Parece que as poeiras finalmente desapareceram 

Para amanhã há possibilidade de aguaceiros, veremos.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mar 2022 às 22:02)

segundo o radar so esta mesmo a chover nesta zona...   e chove bem!!


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2022 às 22:55)

Boas
Dia de algum vento mas nada de mais a rajada máxima foi de 42km/h
Máxima ainda agradável de 19,5ºC
Agora tudo calmo com 14,4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2022 às 00:42)

Boa noite!
Vai chuviscando como deve ser por aqui, não estava à espera. *1,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2022 às 01:39)

Por aqui também está a chuviscar. Desta não estava mesmo à espera!
2,8 mm acumulados no último dia do mês, para já.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2022 às 03:13)

também molhou o chão por aqui


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2022 às 08:42)

Boas
Choveu de madrugada ainda acumulou 1,6mm e fechou o mês com 97,2mm 
Agora sol e 14,1ºC


----------



## Tufao André (31 Mar 2022 às 11:23)

Bom dia!

Curtos periodos de aguaceiros durante a madrugada ainda acumularam *1 mm *neste ultimo dia do mês  
Ao longo do dia, vão sendo cada vez menos frequentes os aguaceiros, pelo que Março deve fechar com um total de *114 mm*! Muito bom para as ribeiras e parques da cidade voltarem a ganhar vida 

Algum vento de NO, moderado e com rajadas acima dos 40 km/h.
*12,7ºC* actuais.
11,3ºC de temperatura mínima


----------



## Vitor TT (31 Mar 2022 às 11:36)

Mais uns "apontamentos" do dia de ontem, pela linha ( Parede - Boca do Inferno ), facto mais relevante, o vento e temperatura algo fresca, ainda apanhei alguns pingos durante o trajecto, no regresso grande acalmia no vento,


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2022 às 11:38)

Boas,

Por aqui , na zona norte do concelho de Cascais fechamos o mês em grande, 130 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mar 2022 às 14:59)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Para meu grande espanto levo de acumulado 3mm no dia de hoje, não estava nada à espera, mas é sempre bem vinda    Março termina com mais de 90mm  Fossem todos assim


----------



## Aine (31 Mar 2022 às 15:04)

Boa tarde,

por aqui o dia nasceu com sol, entretanto ficou cinzento.. já choveu e agora voltou o sol.

O vento é que se têm sentido sempre e o frio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2022 às 16:02)

Boa tarde,
A madrugada surpreendeu-me pela positiva: caíram 3,8 mm quando não estava previsto nada de nada!  

Entretanto o dia de hoje tem sido acompanhado de aguaceiros esporádicos, associados à entrada do ar mais frio. Os aguaceiros lá elevaram o acumulado diário para os 4,6 mm.
Entretanto está céu pouco nublado e o vento está algo intenso.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2022 às 16:32)

Os acumulados produzidos pelo pós-frontal e parte desta frente oclusa foram "homogeneamente heterogéneos" ao longo de toda a RLC: houve estações dispersas que nada acumularam até uma maioria com desde décimas até 4 a 5 mm. É o que se pode concluir observando os mapas WU às 16h e o registo dos acumulados de ontem na rede IPMA.
Pareceu-me haver uma tendência para uma predominância do efeito orográfico, com acumulados maiores nas encostas noroeste e relevos mais proeminentes, e efeito de sombra desses mesmos relevos nas áreas e encostas a sueste. Lisboa oriental e a linha da Póvoa de Santa Iria tiveram os escassos ou nulos acumulados habituais nestas situações de noroeste.
Os efeitos pré-frontais começaram ontem ao início da noite na Região Oeste, produzindo estes acumulados na rede IPMA:







E hoje, pela rede WU:
















Cerca da meia-noite a frente oclusa, em fase de dissipação, estava em Lisboa; agora já deixou o território e continua a corrente de NO:















Aguaceiros, em geral fracos excepto na zona mais a norte da RLC, e dispersos nesta altura:


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2022 às 16:58)

Boas
Máxima de hoje 17,4ºC
Agora estão 16,5ºC com vento fraco a moderado


----------



## LMMS (31 Mar 2022 às 17:53)

Isto é de ontem dia 30 de Março por cima da minha casa. Dá para ver a entrada e saída da A5 em Carcavelos.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2022 às 17:54)

Aguaceiro fraco a moderado há instantes por Carnaxide. O vento acentua bastante a sensação de frio.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2022 às 19:12)

Algumas imagens deste tempo de transição, corrente ventosa de Noroeste:

Ontem,* dia 30*:
NE 18:31:31 um "dragão"... 






ESE 18:32:11





SSE 18:33:04





SSE 18:36:48 nuvens Pileus sobre Cumulus mediocris baixos





NE 18:39:13





Hoje *31*, termina o mês de Março, com uma característica bastante frequente do Abril, flocos de nuvens em fundo azul ventoso:

ESE 16:36:36 os terrenos a verdejar





ESE 16:40:32


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2022 às 20:03)

Março termina com máxima de 12,5C e mínima de 10,1C.
1,4mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Toby (31 Mar 2022 às 20:41)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2022 às 22:39)

Vendo pelas imagens do radar, diria que hoje já não deve chover mais. O mês acaba assim com 109,7 mm ou 204% da média mensal - um valor agradável, ainda que longe dos valores de "salvação da seca" e, tendo em conta a anomalia que vem de trás, claramente insuficiente. De facto, mesmo com esta chuva toda, os solos ainda não estão em capacidade de campo, ou seja, ainda têm capacidade de retenção! 
O ano hidrológico, até ao momento, acumula 292,8 mm, um valor muito abaixo da média (apenas 53% da média do ano, de outubro a março).   

Entretanto está fresquinho lá fora, com o vento a intensificar a sensação de frescura.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2022 às 23:42)

E volta a chover bem por aqui. Aguaceiro rápido. O vento acalmou.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Abr 2022 às 00:20)

Boa noite,

A frente oclusa em dissipação que passou durante a passada madrugada rendeu uns surpreendentes *2.31 mm*, melhor que a cut-off de 2ª-3ªfeira. 

Ao longo do dia o céu intercalou entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade, com o vento a soprar moderado de NW sobretudo durante a tarde.

Extremos: *17.3ºC* / 12.5ºC


Não foi o mês milagroso que se previa no início, com aquelas quantidades enormes de precipitação passíveis que quase debelar a situação de seca, mas cumpriu bem o seu papel, *96.06 mm*.


----------

